#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-10
<fats> Ik ga eerst maar eens lezen,er zijn nog wat nog wat onderdelen die ik nog niet ken geloof ik !
<fats> Ik kan het beste met Python begginen ? of ligt de basis brder ?
<warddr> fats: je kan ook je nickname cloaken, zo staat er bij mij gewoon wikipedia in plaats van het ip
<warddr> Dan moet je wel zien dat je ingelogd bent voor je een kanaal binnengaat
<tiempjuuh> mijn klaptop start niet meer op :(
<tiempjuuh> staat kubuntu 11.04 op
<tiempjuuh> hoi imkes60mm
<tiempjuuh> krijg een eeuwig knipperend streepje...
<tiempjuuh> en de recovery mode laat het ook afweten
<imkes60> hoi tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> mijn klaptop doet het niet
<tiempjuuh> eerst ratelt ie een tijdje
<tiempjuuh> en dan niets meer :'(
<imkes60> oh, bij mij gaat dat heel snel ;-)
<viezerd> boot hij wel van usb stick / live cd ?
<tiempjuuh> ja, maar tot 3 dagen geleden deed ie het nog
<tiempjuuh> ik sloot hem af
<tiempjuuh> en nu wil ik hem opstarten en nu...
<tiempjuuh> viezerd: heb even geen Kubuntu live cd bij de hand
<tiempjuuh> zal even een usbtje maken :)
<Luuk> Waar is dadelijk die vergadering?
<OerHeks> in Mwanzo, Luuk
<OerHeks> j #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Luuk> ...waarom is die in mwanzo
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-meeting is al bezet vanavond
<OerHeks> niet handig in dit helpkanaal.
<tiempjuuh> Omdat #ubuntu-nl-meeting al in gebruik is door een ander team
<tiempjuuh> oh, StefandeVries :P
<StefandeVries> StefandeVries, altijd omnipresent
<CasW> Mensen; http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/official-ubuntu-11-10-cds-go-on-sale/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29!
<TheLastProject> Yep, kunnen de upgrade dus ook snel verwachten lijkt me?
<OerHeks> CasW http://www.computerland.com.cy/index.php/office-supplies/media-cd-dvd-tape/compact-disks-cd/verbatim-cd-r-wide-silver-inkjetprintable700mb/  excl inkt
<OerHeks> dan kan je elke versie, 32 en 64 bit leveren :P
<misnix> dan moet je wel op vakantie zijn naar cyprus, OerHeks ;p
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> cyprus ?
<misnix2> je adverteerde net voor computerland in larnaca en limassol :-)
<OerHeks> ik zie het ja ,.. en google geeft .nl niet als 1e :(
<OerHeks> hmm ja, in nl kosten ze 2x zo duur idd :(
<OerHeks> €16 voor 25, 64 ct
<OerHeks> als Canonical 200 miljoen cds gaat uitgeven, poeh poeh
<misnix> dan kopen ze zeker niet hier :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-11
<OrangeTux> goedemorgen
<jpjacobs> iemand hier ervaring met die ubuntu one voor windows (tis idd misschien niet helemaal on topic :p)
<RawChid> Er komt Ubuntu toch voor in jouw vraag :P
<jpjacobs> :p
<Snicksie> ? :p
<Snicksie> hebbek iets gemist? :p
<jpjacobs> neu, ben een uurtje weggeweest en lachte met Rawchilds antwoord :)
<Snicksie> oh :p
<Snicksie> da heb ik gemist :p
<RichardJ> zo, net geupgraded naar 11.10
<RichardJ> ziet er wel leuker uit
<RichardJ> is helaas een stuk langzamer :(
<MonkeyDust> alleen jammer van die unity? ;)
<warddr> iS 11.10 nu definitief? Of is het nog een laatste beta?
<MonkeyDust> overmorgen
<mvn071> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<MonkeyDust> voor Precise is er nog geen echte schedule, enkel een "draft"
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<OerHeks> zou Oneiric uitgesteld zijn ? >>> http://thisisthecountdown.com/
<tiempjuuh> krijg jij ook een fout?
<OerHeks> ja, transmissie met de alians verbroken
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> tis een puzzel
<jpjacobs> las ik op een frans forum
<jpjacobs> hint: kijken naar de error nummer ;)
<MonkeyDust> 11.10 wordt overgeslagen
<MonkeyDust> wachten tot 12.04
<OerHeks> join #awholenewworld :P
<jpjacobs> haha
<OerHeks> ze maken er een cloudig iets van
<OerHeks> THERE IS AN ASKUBUNTU QUESTION THAT WILL ANSWER ANY QUERIES. PLEASE READ BEFORE POSTING: http://bit.ly/r4pgLS - http://www.thisisthecountdown.com | Pardon the dust, we're soft-launching right now :) | Also spread the word and print out the flyer!
<OerHeks> wel fijn grote letters voor slechtlezenden
<ertai_NL> It hurts my eyes
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-12
<jeroen> hoi allen ik heb een probleem met mv kan niet op interactieve modewerken vervangt naam zonder vragen
<jeroen> dus als ik typ mv -i " " vervangt ie naam zonder vragen en dat geld ook voor cp(COPY)
<Bertjuh1> u
<tiempjuuh> u?
<Bertjuh1> foutje
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-13
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu 11.10 is officieel vrijgegeven!
<StefandeVries> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<jpjacobs> hehe
<Jeeves_> Zit hier iemand van zorgelooscomputeren.nu ?
<MonkeyDust> nee, maar ik heb de link wel op mijn "portaal" gezet, waarvoor dank :)
<MonkeyDust> http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/allerlei.html
<OerHeks> hmm geen geluid in Kubuntu 11.10
<Snicksie> oei, misschien even je geluidsettings checken? :p
<Snicksie> pulseaudio of alsamixer? :p
<OerHeks> staan goed, niks aan gedaan
<OerHeks> upgrade issue denk ik
<Snicksie> tja, restart gedaan? :p
<Snicksie> wss wel ^^
<Snicksie> je geluidsdriver herinstalleren :p
<Snicksie> ik zit op 't unief en moet eigenlijk wachten tot men updates gedaan zijn
<Snicksie> alleja, 'k kan de power-instellingen niet veranderen ;(
<OerHeks> hopla, remove ~/.pulse en reboot fixed soundissue
<angela__> hoi wat is het comando om in de termenal venster inte loggen als root?
<StefandeVries> Het is niet gebruikelijk om in de terminal direct als root in te loggen.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt commando's wel als root draaien dmv het commando sudo
<StefandeVries> dus sudo <opdracht>
<OerHeks> sudo -i
<OerHeks> dan is je sessie root
<angela__> jawel maar soms vraagt chij om ingelogt te zijn  als root
<OerHeks> een nomale rootopdracht doe je zoals StefandeVries aangeeft idd
<angela__> llopt ook
<misnix> gksu voor graphische apps
<angela__> ????
<misnix> gksu gnome-terminal  geeft je een terminal als root maar dat schijnt niet te 'horen'
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Sudo
<angela__> normaal zoals bij debian is su wachtwoord de inlog als root
<OerHeks> debian werkt anders
<misnix> debian gaat er vanuit dat je zelf kunt denken :-)
<OerHeks> ubuntu heeft geen 'root account' alleen de 1e user heeft 'rootrechten'
<angela__> oke
<misnix> ubuntu wil osx worden
<angela__> wat is osx?
<OerHeks> daarom is webmin e.d. een slecht idee, deze gaat wel uit van een rootaccount, als ik het goed begrijp
<misnix> ubuntu heeft wel een root account maar die is disabled...
<angela__> zou kunnen
<misnix> osx = mac os
<angela__> dan zou je een mac comp;uter moeten kopen als ubuntu het zo wil maken denk ik
<misnix> nee hoor, een mac computer is gewoon een matige pc met mooie styling en een heeeel duur logo
<angela__> of misschien begrijp ik het elf helemaal verkeerd
<angela__> is tie ook
<misnix> en mac osx is "gebruiksvriendelijk en intuitief" als je er tenminste net zoveel tijd insteeks als in een ander os :-)
<angela__> is ubuntu dan ook van plan om de kernel er van  teveranderen ?
<misnix> steekt
<misnix> nee hoor, ubuntu wil linux blijven maar ubuntu wil eruit zien als een mac
<misnix> omdat de sponsor dat zo mooi vindt
<angela__> oke klinkt wel goed
<misnix> pft
<angela__> waneer komt ook weer de nieuwe versie uit van ubuntu?
<OerHeks> http://www.google.nl/trends?q=ubuntu%2Cplaystation
<OerHeks> volgend jaar
<angela__> okee
<OerHeks> 12.04 bedoel je toch ?
<angela__> welke heb uk dan nu
<angela__> ik
<OerHeks> lsb_release -a
<Piratelv> OerHeks, Hoe kom je er wel niet op om de playstation te vergelijken met ubuntu? lol
<angela__> ik heb de 10.04
<angela__> en wat is dan nu de nieuwste versie?
<OerHeks> vandaag is 11.10 uitgekomen
<angela__> oke dan ou ik die als upgrate moeten krijgen toch?
<OerHeks> ja, als je updates op 'normaal' staan
<OerHeks> met de 10.04 LTS kom je op 10.04.5 geloof ik
 * OerHeks draaid KDE 4.7.2
<Gotiniens> meestal wordt de update via de update manager een paar dagen later uitgegeven
<angela__> oke dan zou ik een niewere moeten kunnen downloaden/
<angela__> evn kijken op de site van ubuntu zelf
<angela__> ik ben hem al aan het downen
<angela__> is toch ook een dvd toch?
<angela__> kreegvia de maneger update al een fout mel;ding
<angela__> nog 1 vraag waneer wil ubuntu  overgaan om ubuntu op mac0sx te laten worden ?
<OerHeks> rare vraag ...
<angela__> osx
<angela__> solly
<OerHeks> bedoel je of ubuntu op een mac draaaid ?
<angela__> nee wat misnix  eerder zij dat ubuntu wil dat het een osx word
<OerHeks> ja, misnix , hoe zit dat ?
<misnix> [18:43]<misnix> nee hoor, ubuntu wil linux blijven maar ubuntu wil eruit zien als een mac omdat de sponsor dat zo mooi vindt
<angela__> goed maarr per waneer dan?
<viezerd> das geen direct doel maar meer een statement
<misnix> daar zijn ze al mee bezeig met dat verpesten van ubuntu
<angela__> oke
<misnix> ik had eerder gezegd:  <misnix> ubuntu wil osx worden   <<== was wat overdreven
<angela__> jullie zijn het er niet meeeens bl;ijkt wel
<misnix> somigen wel anderen niet
<misnix> +s
<angela__> oke
<misnix> +g natuurlijk
<misnix> +m? ;-(
<angela__> ja kwa uiterlijk is er toch niets misd mee met ubuntu?
<misnix> tijd voor een tukkie ;)
<misnix2> met een auto met het stuur op de achterbank is qua uiterlijk ook niks mis :-)
<angela__> lol
<angela__> en wat is er wel mis mee dan>/
<misnix2> dat rijdt nogal lastig als je een stuur voorin gewend bent
<angela__> ja maar vrglijkbarheid met ubuntu snap ik niet helmaal
<angela__> wel als je het stuur op de achterbank heb kunje te minste zien waneer je achter uit rijd
<misnix2> ik ben al jaren gewend dat er linksboven een menu zit
<angela__> ja en nzit ie daar niet meer dan /
<misnix2> niet als je stuur de zelfde stand heeft, dan moet je zelfs omkijken
<misnix2> ik zou zeggen vergelijk ze maar ;-p
<angela__> ik zal het wel zien
<angela__> downloaden is klaar nu nog ff branden
<Xano> Ik zit via SSH op mijn 11.04-machine. In tegenstelling tot bash op mijn laptop staat er alleen een dollarteken aan het begin van de regel en geen user/huidige folder. Ook krijg ik van ls geen output
<Xano> Ik gebruik de default 11.04 shell
<Xano> Dat is als ik inlog met een reguliere account. Log ik in met root, dan kan ik wel navigeren enz, en output echo $SHELL ook /bin/bash, waar deze /bin/sh output als ik met de reguliere gebruiker inlog
<leoquant> hallo wanneer ik bij stuurprogramma's de nvidia drivers installer op 11.10 lijkt er een installatie plaats te vinden, echter er staat dat de drivers geinstalleerd zijn maar "mot in use" of iets dergelijks. hoe ernstig is dit
<leoquant> m= uiteraard n
<StefandeVries> Heb je nadien herstart, leoquant?
<leoquant> jazeker
<StefandeVries> Oké
<leoquant> de dash lijkt desktop effects gevoelig, dat dan weer wel
<viezerd> Xano: je reguliere gebruiker heeft een andere shell dan de root user
<Xano> viezerd: Dat denk ik. Ik kan er met mijn (beperkte) kennis echter weinig mee :P
<viezerd> je root heeft als shell /bin/bash en je users /bin/sh
<viezerd> kun je makkelijk aanpassen evt.
<viezerd> met (changeshell) 'chsh -s /bin/bash gebruiker'
<Xano> viezerd: Done, Fenks!
<viezerd> yw
<erkan^> hoi, ik zit in 11.10 . hoe instel ik xchat in de mededelingen (ofwel indicator?)?
<OerHeks> er was er wel 1, voor 64 bit verwijderd ? > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/xchat-indicator
<erkan^> ow ok
<erkan^> effe kijken
<erkan^> ik heb een bestand gedownload, daarna uitgezipt. hoe installer ik een bestand "xchat-indicator", OerHeks ? of wacht ik op de update van softwarecentrum?
<OerHeks> er staat bij dat het instabiel is, dus rustig afwachten
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> brb
<TheLastProject> God... Kubuntu 11.10 is een ramp >_>
<OerHeks> welnee, videodriver installeren, en bij geen geluid gewoon ~/.pulse verwijderen
<TheLastProject> ~/.pulse verwijderen
<TheLastProject> Okay, op hoop van zegen
<OerHeks> daarna rebootje
<TheLastProject> Waar staat dat ~ voor?
<TheLastProject> /home/?
<OerHeks> dat staat voor /home/<user>/.pulse/
<OerHeks> dat is voor ieder anders, dus daarom die shortcut
<CasW> Ubuntu upgraden; "about 1 hour 30 minutes remaining"
<CasW> En het netwerk sprong er ineens uit, gelukkig had hij alles al gedownload
<TheLastProject> Zonder reboot
<TheLastProject> ./pulse verwijderd
<TheLastProject> En nu kan ik weer van My Little Pony genieten...
<TheLastProject> Bedankt!
<OerHeks> :-)
<TheLastProject> Yay, nog steeds the kpolicykit segmentation fault bij afsluiten =/
<TheLastProject> Als ie wilt afsluiten...
<TheLastProject> Nu wordt het scherm alleen maar donkerder XD
<Wobbo> Ik gebruik Ubu 11.04 in de gewone gnome (classic). Ubu 11.10 geeft geen gnome (classic). Ik will graag gnome 3. Wat gebeurt er als ik
<OerHeks> ..
<Wobbo> sorry
<OerHeks> ja wat gebeurt er al je..
<Wobbo> ik was nog werd even afgeleid
<Wobbo> Kortom, wat gebeurt er als ik de upgrade ga van 11.04 naar 11.10. Ik gebruik nu 11.04 met classic maar zit er niet standaard bij 11.04.
<OerHeks> dan krijg je gnome3 met unity
<Wobbo> unity?
<Wobbo> Dat is wat de ubuntu not classis?
<OerHeks> ja classic verdwijnt
<Wobbo> Dus niemand die graag classic wil houden moeten absoluut niet de upgrade doen...
<OerHeks> ja, maar let op, gnome2 word verder niet meer ontwikkeld.
<Wobbo> nee maar van gnome2 naar 3 is prima, maar niet de nieuwe Ubuntu (oftewel notebook).
<OerHeks> er zijn andere DM's zoals Lubuntu of Kubuntu
<Wobbo> Kubuntu != gnome
<OerHeks> ?
<OerHeks> nee hoor, KDE is geen gnome
<Wobbo> indd, Kubuntu is ook geen gnome.
<Wobbo> Mee gaan naar met het nieuwe is super, maar van ubuntu met gnome 2 naar ubuntu 11.04 is echt wat anders dan mee gaan naar de toekomst. Zo veranderen en geen alternatief is in mijn ogen een verplichting naar hun keuzes. Gnome 2 naar 3 is een natuurlijke verplichting.
<OerHeks> sterkte
<Wobbo> Dus een update moet alleen vertellen dat als je gnome 2 gebruik zal de update alleen voor zorgen dat je gnome 3 wordt. Maar niet gnome 2 ervanaf gaat en je dan de nieuwe Ubuntu notebook wordt.
<Wobbo> Dus het als ik nu de update neem, gaat gnome 2 en krijg ik ook niet gnome 3..?
<OerHeks> geen touw aan vast te knopen, sorry
<Wobbo> Ok, ubuntu 11.04 gebruik classic. Als ik update naam naar 11.10 krijg 11.10 gnome 3 (lijkend op classic)? Of komt er ook geen gnome 3? Aangezien Ubuntu 11.10 standaard geen gnome 3 mee geeft.
<OerHeks> 11.10 heeft wel standaard gnome3
<Bertjuh1> Ubuntu 11.10 will use GNOME 3. The GNOME 3 Natty PPA will be maintained with bug fixes for GNOME 3.0 and there will probably be an GNOME 3.1 PPA for Oneiric until 3.1 is ready to be included by default
<OerHeks> dat is weer een stap verder, die ppa is niet stable iif
<OerHeks> c/iif/iig
<Wobbo> ok, tijdens de beta zat het er niet bij. En veel discussies.
<OerHeks> niet ?... wat raar
<OerHeks> en discussies lijken me goed, zo kom je uit een probleem :-D
<Wobbo> bij beta 2 op try usb was er geen mogelijkheid voor gewoon gnome 3, alleen na install en daarna gnome3...
<oCean> koobus: ja, deze! :)
<koobus> Het is meer dan 10 jaar geleden dat ik op IRC zat.. Het is tevens net zolang geleden dat ik iets met linux heb gedaan.. maar het werkt..
<OerHeks> :-)
<TheLastProject> Het werkt?
<TheLastProject> God, jij hebt geluk =/
<koobus> @ocean thanks..
<oCean> np
<koobus> @TheLastProject Als uber-beginneling heb ik via Wubi Xubuntu draaiende gekregen.. Had wel problemen met grub gedoe .. maar dat is inmiddels verlopen.
<koobus> *verholpen
<TheLastProject> Ah, Xubuntu
<TheLastProject> Ik heb vandaag Kubuntu geupgrade...
<TheLastProject> En wat heb ik daar spijt van =/
<TheLastProject> Ben de afgelopen 5 uur bezig geweest het weer een beetje op orde te krijgen
<TheLastProject> Dankzij OerHeks en enkele anderen gaat het nu al beter
<TheLastProject> Maar nog steeds best wel een ramp =/
<koobus> Op linux-ervaringsschaal 1 tot 10 zit ik na dat gedoe met grub op 0.1 .. ben best trots op mezelf..
<TheLastProject> Laat ik OerHeks maar weer om hulp vragen =/
<TheLastProject> OerHeks, ik heb dus Kubuntu geupgrade en nu heb ik geen GTK thema's meer (voor o.a. Rhytmbox), hoe fix ik dat?
<Wobbo> ben benieuwt, thanks voor me zuren en bang voor updates.
<CasW> Hmm, ik krijg een stel errors bij het upgraden, is dat goed?
<CasW> "error adding /etc/ssl/certs/Certigna.pem" en anderen
<OerHeks> GTK thema'sin een QT omgeving, geen idee :(
<TheLastProject> Q_Q
<Wobbo> ohjee, nu wordt ik nog banger... spannend!
<TheLastProject> OerHeks weet het niet Q_Q
<TheLastProject> Ik ben verloren...
<TheLastProject> Wobbo, welke *buntu gebruik jij?
<TheLastProject> Ubuntu? Kubuntu? Xubuntu? Lubuntu?
<TheLastProject> Oh =/
<koobus> stuk-buntu?
<TheLastProject> Dat zal Kubuntu zijn
<TheLastProject> Tenminste, hij voelt stuk >_>
<TheLastProject> ARG
<TheLastProject> Firefox BLIJFT maar aandacht vragen, wat ik ook doe...
<TheLastProject> >_________<
<TheLastProject> Ik sluit mijn PC gewoon af
<TheLastProject> Heb er voor vandaag echt genoeg van...
<TheLastProject> Goede nacht iedereen
<CasW> Dag TheLastProject!
<TheLastProject> (Als kpolicykit nu weert crasht ga ik kijken wat ik kan pakken in plaats van KDE...)
<OerHeks> hmmm Significant reductions in memory usage (up to 32%) and the subsequent savings in KDE's loading time (up to 33%) can be had simply by installing the package kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<CasW> Hmmja, ik had daar ook iets van gehoord, wat is het nu precies?
<OerHeks> hmm schakelt compositing uit
<OerHeks> onnodige resources :-D
<OerHeks> opmeuk uitschakelen scheelt idd.
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> tis wat met ubuntu en die laaste update geen classic desktop meer
<lordzett> erg jammer
<CasW> Hmm, mijn laptopje suiste zonet nog erger dan normaal... En normaal suist hij al erger dan alle andere laptopjes...
<trijntje> CasW: check je temperatuur, voordat alles smelt
<CasW> Hij is al opgehouden
<trijntje> iemand anders had daar ook problemen mee op oneiric
<CasW> En hij is nu weer goed, lijkt het
<trijntje> ah ok, gelukkig
<CasW> Maar waar kan ik dat eigenlijk zien? (Ik wil het toch even controleren)
<trijntje> CasW: sensors in terminal
<trijntje> waarschijnlijk moet je nog wat installeren eerst
<CasW> Ik kan één temperatuur uitlezen, temp1; 66 graden C
<OerHeks> je temp stel je meestal eerst in, in je bios ?
<CasW> Hmm, Nautilus is mooi geworden :D
<CasW> Maar goed, ik pruts er morgen wel mee verder, nu ga ik.
<FlipStonE> ziezo, usb startup disk gemaakt, nu fresh 11.10 installen :p
<erkan^> succes
<erkan^> ik zal ubuntu 11.10 bits 32 downloaden en morgen CD-live uitproberen
<erkan^> op mijn netbook
<alex-> Hoe schakel ik terug naar Gnome 2.0 in 11.10?
<OerHeks> dat is niet mogenlijk.
<alex-> Enige manier om het te installeren?
<alex-> Aangezien ik er aan gehecht ben
<alex-> Heb Unity een kans gegeven, maar je kunt het weinig customizen. Met Gnome 2.0 kun je alles instellen zoals je dat wilt.
<OerHeks> nee. daarbij word gnome2 verder niet meer ontwikkeld...
<alex-> Maar in Ubuntu kun je ook firefox 2 installeren, waarom zou dit dan niet kunnen met gnome 2?
<alex-> Firefox 2 of 3 wordt ook niet meer ontwikkeld
<OerHeks> omdat het geen programma is, maar een besturingsonderdeel
<OerHeks> daaraan zijn andere pakketten afhankelijk.
<OerHeks> gevolg is, als je gnome2 probeert erin te prutsen, je zelf de rest ook maar moet fixen.
<OerHeks> yaoyo
<OerHeks> you are on your own
<OerHeks> je hebt gewoon koudwatervrees :P
<alex-> de rest/
<alex-> welke rest?
<OerHeks> geen idee, de rest van alle programma's en systeemonderdelen ?
<OerHeks> wel een aardig lijstje > http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<OerHeks> en een leuk lijstje om je systeem omzeep te helpen http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas
<alex-> lol
<alex-> mocht je dat willen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-14
<jpjacobs> hey iedereen
<jpjacobs> Gisteren geupdatet naar Oneiric, maar tis niet 100% gegaan als verwacht
<jpjacobs> de standaard ubuntu sessie wil niet werken (geen dash, geen window decoration)
<jpjacobs> iemand een idee?
<jpjacobs> of, hoe reset ik mijn gnome settings zodat ze werken met de nieuwe versie (de guest account werkt wel perfect)
<jpjacobs> En liefst zonder mijn data te verliezen (zols tomboy notes, ...)
<jpjacobs> Als ik dan een terminal open krijg en compiz uitvoer, werkt het wel ongeveer, maar krijg ik bv. mijn workspaces niet te zien in de workspace switcher
<jpjacobs> ah nu weer wel
<jpjacobs> mmm
<jpjacobs> vreemd
<trijntje> jpjacobs: werkt het wel als je bij het aanmelden de 2d sessie kiest?
<jpjacobs> euh, half dacht ik ... ook geen venster randen
<jpjacobs> maar wel de dash en werkbalk
<jpjacobs> het maffe is dat dus de guest session perfect werkt, en dat er na compiz handmatig te starten precies ook niet echt meer problemen zijn ...
<trijntje> vreemd
<trijntje> jpjacobs: misschien meot je even ccsm installeren en alle compiz instellingen naar default zetten?
<jpjacobs> eu, ok
<jpjacobs> ccsm zit dat gewoon in de repos
<jpjacobs> ?
<trijntje> jpjacobs: ja
<trijntje> compizconfig-settings-manager
<jpjacobs> en standaard is dan alles uit ofzo?
<jpjacobs> ah trouwens ccsm lanceren heeft net alles genekt : de toolbar, dash, vensterranden, ...
<trijntje> jpjacobs: nee, niet alles uit, maar een soort standaar collectie van settings die zou moeten werken
<jpjacobs> wat is een standaard collectie van die settings?
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar als compiz neergaat krijg ik berichten als:
<jpjacobs> Attempted to unregister path (path[0] = org path[1] = freedesktop) which isn't registered
<jpjacobs> 't lijkt of unity gewoon niet gestart wordt eigenlijk
<jpjacobs> En kunt ge da afzetten dat ie voor dat ge kunt in loggen eerst wacht op het netwerk? We hebben hier een geweldig traag routerke, en dan zit ge dus 2 minuten te kijken naar het feit dat ie netwerk zoekt, in plaats van dat ie ondertussen doorstart ...
<jpjacobs> erg vervelend
<jpjacobs> grrr
<trijntje> jpjacobs: geen idee, daar heb ik geen ervaring mee.
<MonkeyDust> zonet gelezen: kennelijk ben ik niet de enige die is overgestapt op Mint, omdat unity zo'n boeltje is
<jpjacobs> 'k heb persoonlijk niets tegen unity, vindt het eigenlijk heel fijn ... als het werkt
<jpjacobs> stillekes aan terug fluxbox aan't overwegen
<trijntje> jpjacobs: werkt unity 2d wel?
<jpjacobs> ja blijkbaar wel
<jpjacobs> maar de normale werkt ook deftig, spijtig genoeg enkel bij de gast-account
<jpjacobs> mm kga het later eens debuggen, nu naar huis :)
<trijntje> jpjacobs: heel vreemd, dat moet wel aan overgebleven settings liggen
<jpjacobs> merci voor de poging, en tot later!
<jpjacobs> nog iemand suggesties?
<Snicksie> waarvoor? :p
<gotiniens_> vraagt 11.04 bij jullie ook niet naar het wachtwoord bij het aanpassen van je netwerk verbindingen?
<PH-MJS> gotiniens_: Jawel, maar alleen als de wijziging voor alle gebruikers is
<Sjimmie> jpjacobs: suggestie
<Sjimmie> je wilt de default settigns terug zetten?
<Sjimmie> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<gotiniens_> PH-MJS, bij mij blijft het "edit" knopje grijs....
<Sjimmie> maargoed, heeft bij mij nog niet geholpen
<Sjimmie> unity is crap, scherm flikkert bij rotate en hij neem de windows niet mee
<Sjimmie> zonder unity doet compiz het niet meer
<PH-MJS> gotiniens_: Maak je gebruik van autologin?
<gotiniens_> nope
 * Sjimmie gaat een reinstall doen omdat de upgrade me systeem verkloot heeft
<gotiniens_> bij het installen van apps vraagt hij wel om mijn wachtwoord
<gotiniens_> en bij sudo enz ook wel
<gotiniens_> dus het is geen rechten probleem
<PH-MJS> Oke, hmm, staan er netwerkinterface(s) in de lijst?
<gotiniens_> ja
<gotiniens_> ik heb ook wel netwerk
<gotiniens_> ik kan alleen mijn settings niet aanpassen
<gotiniens_> zo te zien kan ik geen enkele van de system settings item gebruiken als ik daar root rechten voor nodig heb
<gotiniens_> bij time & date is zelfs de knop om de settings te unlocken grijs
<PH-MJS> Vreemd probleem....
<PH-MJS> Zou het even niet weten
<gotiniens_> ik heb het gevonden
<gotiniens_> ik ben aan het testen met /home over NFS, en ik had tijdens de boot geen werkende /home, daarom zijn schijnbaar wat dingen mis gegaan
<jpjacobs> Sjimmie: thx voor de hint, ik probeer het direct
<Sjimmie> jpjacobs: ok
<HeerSMZett> lo ppl
<rork> goedemiddag mijnheer Zett
<warddr_> Hallo iedereen, ik heb mijn dash in 11.04 zo ingesteld dat deze pas tevoorschijn komt als ik mijn muis op die knop linksboven zette. Nu heb ik geupgraded en moet ik op de windowsvlag drukken voordat deze balk tevoorschijn komt, en vind de instelling niet meer terug. Weet iemand nog waar ik dat kan afzetten
<OerHeks> warddr, ik denk dat die gestures in CCSM zitten ?
<OerHeks> unity --reset werkt niet :(
<OerHeks> ow, ik zit ook op Kubuntu, laat maar
<jpjacobs> Sjimmie: wel, mooie poging, maar het verbetert niks
<jpjacobs> unity-2d en fluxbox lijkt nog wel leuk :p
<lars4> Hoi, kan iemand mij helpen met een netwerkprobleem?
<warddr_> lars4, hier zijn veel mensen die er wel wat van weten, vraag maar, dan kunnen we dan zien of we het kunnen beantwoorden of niet.
<lars4> Na mijn upgrade naar oneiric werken domeinnamen niet meer, IP adressen werken wel nog
<warddr> lars4: dat lijkt op een probleem met DNS
<lars4> Dat dacht ik al, maar mijn andere PC met natty werkt perfect
<warddr> lars4: ga eens naar een terminal en voer het commando   nslookup google.be     eens uit
<lars4> Hij timed uit, no servers could be reached
<JanC> lars4: wat is het IP-adres van die PC?
<warddr> staat erbij welke servers niet kunnen worden berijkt
<lars4> Nee
<lars4> JanC: 192.168.0.99 (intern)
<JanC> dan werkt DHCP alleszins al, tenzij je dta fixed ingesteld hebt?
<JanC> wat staat er in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<lars4> Resolv.conf geeft nameserver 192.168.0.1 (IP router)
<warddr> lars4: als je op het netwerkicoontje rechts bovenaan klikt kan je daar kiezen voor verbindingsinformatie, daar staat primaire dns, wat staat daar?
<lars4> warddr: dat netwerkicoontje werkt niet, heeft nooit gewerkt bij mij
<JanC> lars4: is dat correct?  (is je router geconfigureerd om DNS te doen?)
<JanC> lars4: huh?
<JanC> lars4: als dat pictogram niet werkt is er wel meer fout met je installatie...
<lars4_> Mijn verbinding was effe weg, maar dat had niets met het probleem te maken
<JanC> <JanC> lars4: als dat pictogram niet werkt is er wel meer fout met je installatie...
<lars4_> JanC: Dat komt omdat ik van ubuntu server heb geupgrade
<JanC> lijkt er op alsof je iets manueel aangepast hebt of zo
<JanC> dat zou geen verschil mogen maken?
<JanC> wat warddr zegt zou nog steeds moeten werken?
<JanC> en zoniet kan je dat ook vanuit het configuratiescherm doen
<lars4_> Ik heb iets gevonden. Ik heb mijn DNS servers aangepast naar Google DNS, nu werkt het wel
<warddr> lars4_: let dan wel op, big brother is watching you..
<lars4_> Weet je misschien andere Open DNS servers?
<warddr> lars4_: opendns, al weet ik niet of dit beter is
<lars4_> warddr: Is dat publieke DNS service?
<warddr> lars4_: ja
<warddr> iets gelijkaardig aan google dns
<lars4_> Wat zijn de IP adressen van opendns, mijn DNS is nu compleet weg
<warddr> 208.67.222.222   en   208.68.220.220
<warddr> die laatste moet 208.67.220.220 zijn
<lars4_> warddr: Zeer bedankt, ik heb nu terug internet
<warddr> lars4_: maar zoals JanC heeft gezegd is er waarschijnlijk nog wel wat mis met je installatie als het netwerkicoon ook niet werk
<lars4_> warddr: Dat is waarschijnlijk omdat ik eerst ubuntu-server geinstalleerd had en daarna het package ubuntu-desktop erbij genomen heb
<warddr> dan zou dat nog allemaal moeten werken
<lars4_> warddr: Er zou zoveel moeten. In ieder geval, ik ben tevreden nu!
<warddr> goed
<JanC> ik gok dat z'n IP fixed ingesteld staat, maar dan zou netwerk-configuratie nog altijd moeten werken...
<Wobbo> Hoe krijg ik GNOME 3 op ubu 11.10? Bij Ubuntu softwarecentrum staat er ook geen GNOME 3. Wat moet ik installeren bij Synaptic pakketbeheer?
<OerHeks> hoezo, gnome3 is standaard aanwezig in 11.10, dat vroeg je gister ook al Wobbo
<OerHeks> doe maar eens ' apt-cache policy gdm ´ in terminal
<Gotiniens_> Wobbo, install gnome-shell
 * OerHeks vraagd zich af waarom hij gnome-shell moet installeren ?
<Gotiniens_> dan heb je de gnome ervaring zoals gnome die bedoelt heeft
<OerHeks> ah zo, ipv unity ..
<Gotiniens_> en niet die ervaring zoals Canonical die wil
<Wobbo> Hoe krijg ik een iets meer normalere: http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/?
<Gotiniens_> heb je gedaan wat ik zei?
<Wobbo> Ja, is bijna gedaan, alvast bedankt.
<emile> vraagje: na upgrade 11.10 heb ik problemen met nntpgrab (3rd party repo) met de melding Invalid object type `GtkComboBoxEntry'. Wie heeft dat ook (gehad) en heeft een oplossing?
<RobinJ> Is hier iemand die me kan vertellen hoe ik een semi-transparante afbeelding ietsje ondoorzichtiger maak in GIMP? Het dash ziet er niet uit hier http://robinj.be/Scripts/TryUbuntu/ (klik op de bfb)
<CasW> bfb?
<CasW> Ah, die bfb.
<CasW> Je hebt de afbeelding, neem ik aan?
<RobinJ> ja tuurlijk :p
<CasW> (Waarin ook alfa zit, doorzichtigheid, bedoel ik)
<RobinJ> http://robinj.be/Scripts/TryUbuntu/img/unity.dash.home.png
<Wobbo> thanks, gnome-shell is what ik nodig had.
<Wobbo> laters
<CasW> I'll have a look
<CasW> Oh, wacht, hier is het nederlands...
<RobinJ> xd
<CasW> Oké, je kan hem gewoon openen in de GIMP
<RobinJ> emile: http://live.gnome.org/BugListJokosherGSoC2011#Problem_.2312
<RobinJ> emile: Het komt er volgens mij dus op neer dat de developer van de toepassing het moet fixen.
<CasW> En dan in het rechtervenster staat de laag, "Achtergrond", daar iets boven staat "Dekking: [schuifbalkje] 100,0", daar moet je het naar minder trekken, en dan doet 'ie het
<RobinJ> .....
<RobinJ> das net het omgekeerde
<RobinJ> hij moet ONdoorzichtiger
<RobinJ> niet doorzichtiger :p
<RobinJ> dus de dekking moet HOGER :p
<CasW> Ohzo, dat had ik verkeerd gelezen :P
<CasW> Oké, rechtsklikken op "Achtergrond" -> alfakanaal verwijderen -> dekking verlagen
<RobinJ> en nu zit ik dus weer met een witte rand er omheen xd
<emile> RobinJ: thnx, daar was ik al bang voor
<RobinJ> emile: je kan ook de source downloaden, het zelf aanpassen, en dan compilen xd
<CasW> Da's vast ook wel op te lossen :P Even wachten, ik zit nog te zoeken
<emile> RobinJ: heeft te maken met (nieuwere) versie van gtk?
<emile> kan ik niet gewoon oude versie ernaast installeren
<RobinJ> denk het wel
<RobinJ> ernaast? tuurlijk niet xd
<RobinJ> er is ook altijd nog nzbgrabber enzo
<emile> nzbgrabber, ken ik niet ga ik ff bekijken
<CasW> Hmm, kan kleuren -> niveaus iets voor je betekenen? Zet het kanaal op alfa en ga prutsen
<RobinJ> xd
<RobinJ> nah ik vind wel iets :p
<CasW> Dat lijkt veelbelovend te zijn ;)
<CasW> (Zal ik mijn nieuwe versie even online zetten?
<RobinJ> wat?
<CasW> )
<CasW> Ik heb ermee geprutst en heb nu iets ondoorzichtigers. Of zo.
<RobinJ> k doe maar :p
<CasW> Ik pruts eerst nog even, oké? ;)
<RobinJ> ok :p
<CasW> Hmm, ik denk dat ik het heb gevonden :P
<CasW> Ik heb iig de laag gevonden, nu alleen nog maar verminderen...
<RobinJ> :p
<RobinJ> iemand hier die goed met jQuery overweg kan? >.<
<RobinJ> 		$('div#desktop div.unity.panel').animate({backgroundImage: 'none'}, 600); << geen error maar verder ook niets
<CasW> http://technotaal.nl/unity.dash.home.less.alpha.png
<CasW> Zoiets?
<CasW> Nee, hè?
<CasW> :(
<CasW> Ik ga hem overschrijven met weer een nieuwe versie.
<RobinJ> lol ben je dr nog steeds aan bezig? xD
<RobinJ> ik ga het gewoon met html, css en javascript oplossen :p
<CasW> 'tuurlijk, heb ik ook wat te doen zo op vrijdagavond ;)
<RobinJ> geen afbeelding
<CasW> Ja, dat is inderdaad beter voor dit doel ;)
<CasW> En de afbeelding is weer van m'n site
<RobinJ> :p
<HeerSMZett> hmm
<HeerSMZett> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<HeerSMZett> hmm
<OerHeks> je kan beter gnome-shell installeren, dan krijg je gnome3 zoals het bedoeld is.
<HeerSMZett> hmm gnome-shell zeg je
<HeerSMZett> hij is nu aan het updaten olp dit systeem
<HeerSMZett> maar gnome shell is toch niet zo als classic>
<OerHeks> klopt.
<HeerSMZett> jha daar gaat et mij om
<HeerSMZett> ben echt liefhebber van classic
<OerHeks> mijn gedachte is, wie gaat die classic desktop supporten ?
<HeerSMZett> ?
<HeerSMZett> hoe bedoel je
<HeerSMZett> ?
<OerHeks> wie gaat die desktop onderhouden, en alle applicaties die ervan gebruik maken ?
<OerHeks> ergens zal het een keer vastlopen, denk ik
<HeerSMZett> jha das waar
<HeerSMZett> tis wast gisteren allerly ubuntu versies op mijn systeem geinstalleerd kijken wat me beterlijkt dan de unity
<OerHeks> ik draai KDE, bevalt me prima
<HeerSMZett> ik kan niet aan die omgeving wennen
<HeerSMZett> heb nu lubuntu en xubuntu wat ik meer draai na de update
<HeerSMZett> alleen xubuntu heeft de apple balk onderin
<HeerSMZett> bah
<HeerSMZett> laten ze eens wat zelf bedenken
<HeerSMZett> nog 9 min en hij gaat rebooten
<OerHeks> bovenin vind ik persoonlijk storender
<OerHeks> de knopskes links vond ik ook ergonomisch beter
<OerHeks> het kan allemaal, HeerSMZett :-D
<OerHeks> dat is nou het leuke, je hoeft niet hetzelfde te doen
<OerHeks> en dan, de standaard GDM configuratie, is meestal niet de fijnste manier van werken, het tweaken kost gewoon een beetje tijd
<HeerSMZett> nee das waar ik heb altijd boven en links een balk zitten
<OerHeks> je kan op het forum tips lezen, en plaatsen, dat laatste zeer graag
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/
<HeerSMZett> jha maar eens voor aanmelden denk ik
<OerHeks> lezen is vrij
<HeerSMZett> jha maar eens mijn ideeen dumpen en domme vragen stellen :P
<OerHeks> het forum cultuur is anders dan irc, al zitten veel helpers ook hier.
<HeerSMZett> klopt
<HeerSMZett> maar soms is een forum ook leuk
<OerHeks> ik vind de askubuntu manier een verbetering, een soort forum, maar de oplossing(en) bij een vraag zijn iets meer uitgelicht
<HeerSMZett> jha
<HeerSMZett> tja
<HeerSMZett> ik vindt irc hewas trowuens het beste gdm lightdm of lxdm
<erkan^> is synpatic er niet meer in 11.10 ?
<StefandeVries> Standaard niet meer, maar je kunt 'm er altijd nog bij installeren
<erkan^> sudo apt-get synpatic, StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<StefandeVries> ;)
<erkan^> thx ik ga nu installeren
<HeerSMZett> krijg zon xp naar vespa idee met unity
<erkan^> wat is vespa ?
<erkan^> brb
<HeerSMZett> vespa is een slechte brommer bij naam hier voor vista
<Dhrookt> gasten
<OerHeks> ola
<Dhrookt> probleempie oer
<Dhrookt> :)
<Dhrookt> wanneer niet :P
<Dhrookt> als ik rtl xl vi wil kijken laad die het filmpje niet :(
<OerHeks> ow silverlight gedoe ?
<OerHeks> ik las al iets dat rtl iets veranderd heeft ja
<Dhrookt> jah en nu wil die niks meer laaien :)
<Dhrookt> tis al een paar maanden zo
<Dhrookt> dacht lag aan mij
<Dhrookt> maar gooi het er nu maar in
<OerHeks> nope, rtl is berucht
<Dhrookt> hij deed het wel goed
<OerHeks> en via een pagina van uw provider ?
<Dhrookt> hoe bedoel je?
<Dhrookt> ik zit bij ziggo
<OerHeks> ik weet niet, misschien kan je via hun pagina wel rtl kijken ?
<OerHeks> KDE 15 jaar, jippie > http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.misc/msg/cb4b2d67ffc3ffce
<Piratelv> KDE 1 zag er al bet wel mooi uit :) vergeleken met win95.
<Dhrookt> dat ken niet denk ik
<OerHeks> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde1shots.php
<rork> ik moet toegeven dat ik een tijdje geleden KDE3 al oud en lelijk vond (ik zat al een tijdje op KDE4)
<OerHeks> gnome is populairder, ik ben blij dat dat unity ding me richting kde heeft gedreven.
<rork> hehe, ik gebruik 't al jaren en bevalt me prima, ik heb wel eens gnome gebruikt op oude systemen omdat 't toch een stuk makkelijker draait dan KDE maar 't is me nooit echt bevallen
<rork> en ik ben nu wel benieuwd naar de nieuwe kubuntu
<erkan^> zit ik nu: unity of gnome 3 ?
<OerHeks> kan beiden
<OerHeks> apt-cache policy gdm
<erkan^> ben gnome-desktop-envorit.... aan het installeren
<OerHeks> ?
<rork> experimenteer anders eens met XFCE of KDE als Unity/Gnome 3 je niet bevalt
<OerHeks> of gnome-shell
<erkan^> ga efffe eerst met gnome-desktop proberen
<erkan^> ze zijn aan het downloaden
<erkan^> nuu installeren
<erkan^> ik ben benieuwd
<erkan^> ik zit nu gnome classic (no effect)
<erkan^> dat is beetje ander dan vorige gnome
<OerHeks> mooi :-)
<JanC> klopt erkan^
<erkan^> kan ik iets aanpassen met de paneel, janc?
<JanC> erkan^: niet zo erg veel, dacht ik
<Idroy_> Niet zo veel als het ouwe gnome (2.3) maar volgens mij wel wat dingen
<JanC> erkan^: maar werkte unity niet goed of zo? (ik heb niet alles teruggelezen)
<erkan^> ik merk dat mijn netbook loopt traag. met ubuntu 11.10 heb jij meer sterke computer nodig, denk ik
<erkan^> unity werkt goed, maar de netbook is traag
<JanC> misschien unity 2D gebruiken?
<erkan^> ook geprobeerd
<erkan^> mijn netbook is samsung N210, JanC
<JanC> of XFCE  ☺
<JanC> = xubuntu
<Idroy_> xubuntu is ook een goeie inderdaad
<erkan^> mijn voorkeur is ubuntu (gnome 2)
<erkan^> :S
<erkan^> ofwel "Ubuntu Netbook Edtiion"
<Idroy_> linux mint gebruikt dat nog
<Idroy_> is gebaseerd op Ubuntu
<erkan^> kan ik helemaal niks met de paneel doen, Idroy_ ?
<Idroy_> van gnome classic?
<erkan^> ja
<koobus> Ik gebruik nu xubuntu.. kom van windows.. ben beginneling ..
<erkan^> maar kan geen paneel klikken
<Idroy_> Ik zou het eerlijk gezegd niet weten, ik heb het nu niet voor me, en ik heb het maar kort bekeken.
<Idroy_> Het is ook nog niet zo lang uit allemaal, dus het kan best wel zijn dat je er nog niet veel aan kan veranderen
<erkan^> <ubottu> erkan^: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions drowpdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<erkan^> ik zit effe bij #ubuntu
<Idroy_> ah ja
<JanC> koobus: en hoe bevalt dat?
<koobus> @JanC wel goed.. ben nu erg in de fase van.. "Ok het draait.. en wat nu.. wat kan ik er mee..." haha
<erkan^> vaag!
<erkan^> gnome-tweak-tool? ik ga effe kijken
<JanC> koobus: idealiter kan je er alles mee wat je voorheen deed  ☺
<erkan^> wat betekent "arrangement of buttons on the titlebar?
<JanC> "schikking van knoppen op de titelbalk"
<JanC> o.i.d.
<erkan^> welke desktopomgeving gebruik je nu, JanC ?
<koobus> @JanC ja.. probeer nu muziek te spelen vanaf netwerkschijf.. maar muziekspeler ziet schijf niet zodra ik deze wil toevoegen.. zou ik samba nodig hebben?
<Idroy_> koobus, ligt eraan, heb je die schijf rechstreeks in je pc zitten? Met usb ofzo?
<Idroy_> Samba heb je alleen nodig als ie aan een andere pc hangt met Windows.
<JanC> koobus: welke muziekspeler?
<koobus> windows server elders in het huis
<JanC> eh
<koobus> gmusicbrowser.. de pre-installed music player
<erkan^> http://picpaste.com/pics/gnome_classic-aL84auam.1318629337.png
<JanC> staat je muziek op de windows server?
<koobus> yep..
<koobus> ik kan de server gewoon benaderen via 'verkenner' of hoe dat in linux dan ook mag heten
<koobus> maar vanuit gmusicbrowser is ie niet te zien
<JanC> koobus: ook niet als je gmusicbrowser start nadat je die "network share" aangekoppeld hebt in je "verkenner"?
<koobus> ga ik proberen
<JanC> mogelijk ondersteunt gmusicbrowser geen gvfs...  :-/
<koobus> kan de muziek wel afspelen.. als ik dubbelkklik op het bestand.. maar kan die muziek niet toevoegen aan muziekbibliotheek..
<koobus> map koppelen lukt ook niet
<erkan^> vreemd he? :P
<JanC> koobus: je kan alternatieve media players proberen...  :-/
<JanC> wel jammer als gmusicbrowser dat niet doet
<koobus> ja.. ik ga nog even googlen wat het kan zijn..
<koobus> hoe doe ik ook weer in irc een at-message
<koobus> ofwel wat jij doet
<koobus> JanC test
 * koobus weet het niet meer
<erkan^> wat is een vertaalwoord voor mededelingen in Engels?
<koobus> announcement
<erkan^> x
<erkan^> thx
<erkan^> vroeger stonden drie kolom van de paneel, nu twee. raar he?
<erkan^> de tijd staat nu bijna midden
<koobus> ah.. iets gevonden: http://forum.gmusicbrowser.org/index.php?topic=181.0
<erkan^> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/09/11/install-the-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<angela-> is er nog iemand wakker hier?
<OerHeks> nou ...
<OerHeks> ik zit in me luchpauze :P
<angela-> midden in de nacht?
<angela-> nou ja alles kan he
<OerHeks> ja, net een stapel pannekoeken gebakken
<angela-> zodan
<angela-> ik heb nu de ubuntu 11.10
<OerHeks> gefeliciteerd :-)
<angela-> thnxx vind hem wel apart maar wel mooi
<angela-> kan ik van windows ook maken met rokkrtdok lol
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-15
<angela-> rokketdok
<OerHeks> ik vid het net AWN
<OerHeks> akelig window manager
<angela-> maar hoe download ik nou in de ermenal venster?
<angela-> ja dat kan
<angela-> van ubuntu dan
<OerHeks> wget http://url
<angela-> wget?
<angela-> owh
<OerHeks> welke ubuntu iso ?
<angela-> das het zelofde lol
<angela-> 11.10
<angela-> niet die je in windows kan opstarten
<OerHeks> wget http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<OerHeks> of een andere kiezen op http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<angela-> ja die
<angela-> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<angela-> die dus
<angela-> waar van misnix de stuur op de achterbank gooit lol
<OerHeks> ach, misnix bijt niet...
<OerHeks> .. ik wel :P
<angela-> ik ook
<OerHeks> lekker, het hele huis meurt naar pannekoeken
<angela-> oehhh lekkerrrrrrrr
<OerHeks> flinke stapel staat koud te worden, ik weet zeker dat ik straks nog es ga slaapwandelen ..
<angela-> owh zou het
<angela-> krijg je er van als je snachts pannekoeken gaat bakken
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/pannekoekjes2011-MSeHQQAq.1318637619.JPG
<OerHeks> jah
<OerHeks> vreemd, maar wel lekker
<angela-> zodan
<angela-> das waar ja
<angela-> dat  kreng is sneeler dan ik
<OerHeks> welk kreng ?
<angela-> vlieg
<angela-> probeer hemal de heletijd dood te meppen
<wdh> goedemorgen
<wdh> dan verandert Ubuntu toch nog een hoop, als je het even een jaartje niet op de desktop gebruikt :P
<StefandeVries> Haha :p
<StefandeVries> Ja, inderdaad :)
<wdh> ziet er strak uit zo.. ff wennen wel
<StefandeVries> Heb je het geïnstalleerd of live gebruikt? Of allebei?
<wdh> met Wubi geinstalleerd.. werkt ook wel mooi
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<StefandeVries> Ja, er zitten her en der nog wat foutjes in, maar die worden er de komende tijd wel uitgehaald
<Bertjuh1> ik twijfel nog of ik 11.10 zal installeren
<wdh> StefandeVries, das altijd :)
<StefandeVries> Klopt :)
<wdh> en er zullen wel weer nieuwe in komen ook
<StefandeVries> En die worden ook wel weer gefixt
<Bertjuh1> wat is verstandiger nieuwe install 11.04 of een upgrade
<trijntje> upgrade
<StefandeVries> Nieuwe install
<trijntje> als het helemaal in de soep loopt kan je altijd nog nieuwe install doen ;)
<StefandeVries> Gnome 2 -> Gnome 3
<Bertjuh1> :)
<StefandeVries> Een nieuwe install duurt waarschijnlijk minder lang
<Bertjuh1> ja upgrade duurde van 10.10 naar 11.04 bijna 1 uur :P
<trijntje> linux gebruiker zijn verwend, je zou eens een update van windows moeten doen ;)
<Bertjuh1> windows heb ik geen eens
<wdh> en flash werkt gewoon op 64 bit.. das ook nieuw
<StefandeVries> Dat werkte bij mij in 11.04 ook zonder problemen gelukkig
<wdh> ja, die heb ik overgeslagen
<wdh> heb iets van een jaar terug een nieuwe laptop gekocht.. en die werkte destijds niet goed met ubuntu
<wdh> dus maar bij windows 7 blijven plakken
<wdh> en ook dat werkt goed ;)
<trijntje> weet iemand hoe je kan zien of je de beta of de release van ubuntu draait?
<wdh> als je gewoon alle updates hebt gedraait, dan heb je de release :)
<Bertjuh1> systeem > over ubuntu
<wdh> of cat /etc/issue :)
<Bertjuh1> You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<trijntje> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<trijntje> rare uitvoer v an /etc/issue
<wdh> ach.. het geeft in essentie dezelfde info :)
<wdh> en het verandert niet zo vaak als een interface
<HeerSMZett> lo
<viezerd> oi
<HeerSMZett> duzz
<Piratelv> Het is stil hier
<trijntje> redelijk stil ja
<trijntje> geen problemen met ubuntu ;)
<viezerd> k zit liever in stilte dan in (pokke)herrie
<Piratelv> Dat is waar
<Bertjuh1> 64 of 32 bit?
<StefandeVries> Welke processor heb je?
<Snicksie> bijvoorbeeld een intel 2 core is 64 bit :p
<Snicksie> maar een intel core 32 bit ^^
<Bertjuh1> moment ff checken
<Snicksie> de naam amd64 is gewoon confusing, maar uiteindelijk is dat gwn de 64-bit :p
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Behoorlijk vervelend :P
<StefandeVries> Een Intel Atom die je een amd64 moet voeren. Verwarrend
<Bertjuh1> id:	
<Bertjuh1> logicalcpu:0
<Bertjuh1> description: 	Logical CPU
<Bertjuh1> physical id: 	
<Bertjuh1> 1.1
<Bertjuh1> width: 	64 bits
<Bertjuh1> capabilities: 	logical
<StefandeVries> 64-bit :)
<Bertjuh1> dank je :)
<Bertjuh1> ff downloaden
<Bertjuh1> dan een fresh install maar
<StefandeVries> Goed zo ;)
<Bertjuh1> waarom kan ik niet van usb stick opstarten met 11.10 ?
<StefandeVries> Hoe heb je de usb-stick voorbereid?
<Bertjuh1> op fat 32 gezet
<Bertjuh1> daarna opstart schrijf gebruikt
<Bertjuh1> en unet
<Bertjuh1> alle 2 werkt niet
<StefandeVries> OPstartschijf aanmaken van ubuntu én unetbootin?
<Bertjuh1> nee 2x geprobeert eerst van ubuntu daarna van unetbootin
<Bertjuh1> alle 2 booterror
<StefandeVries> Vreemd, bij mj werkt het gewoon
<StefandeVries> Iemand anders?
<MonkeyDust> ik ben nu op een unetbootin sessie, op harde schijf
<MonkeyDust> welke fout krijg je precies?
<MonkeyDust> bij mij werkt het prima
<Bertjuh1> boot error als ik pc opnieuw opstart van usb
<StefandeVries> En staat je pc zo ingesteld dat er van usb gestart wordt?
<angela-> gewoon op hd geen probleem
<MonkeyDust> probeer het volgende in unetbootin: kies voor harde schijf, ipv usb stick, dan komt er een optie bij in de grub
<Bertjuh1> ja natuurlijk
<MonkeyDust> maar als je doet wat ik net voorstel, moet je wel genoeg ruimte in je root (/) hebben
<Bertjuh1> 500 gig vrij
<MonkeyDust> nee, in je root
<MonkeyDust> de root partitie
<Bertjuh1> dat zeg ik :P
<Bertjuh1> brb ff restart
<MonkeyDust> nee, die is rond de 6 à 10 gig
<angela-> hijbedoelde intotaal 500 gig nog vrij
<MonkeyDust> ja
<MonkeyDust> hallo angela- ik ken jou nog niet
<angela-> ben ook nieuw
<MonkeyDust> linux newbie?
<angela-> zoiets ja
<MonkeyDust> :)
<Bertjuh1> -.-
<Bertjuh1> serieus heb nu al de bale van 11.10
<MonkeyDust> Bertjuh1: wat geeft df -h (in Terminal) ?
<MonkeyDust> je baalt van Unity, wrsch
<Bertjuh1> nee ik baal dat ik 11.10 niet op usb krijg :P
<Bertjuh1> /dev/sdb1             453G   15G  416G   4% /
<Bertjuh1> none                  999M  732K  999M   1% /dev
<Bertjuh1> none                 1006M  1,1M 1005M   1% /dev/shm
<Bertjuh1> none                 1006M  352K 1006M   1% /var/run
<Bertjuh1> none                 1006M     0 1006M   0% /var/lock
<MonkeyDust> ik ook, daarom gebruik ik het niet
<Bertjuh1> /dev/sdc              4,0G  4,0K  4,0G   1% /media/4E88-4317
<Bertjuh1> /dev/sda2              60G   16K   60G   1% /media/A9F3-9937
<Bertjuh1> /dev/sda1             174G  104G   70G  60% /media/CC9831FE9831E81A
<angela-> ik heb hem pas ben best tevreden er over
<MonkeyDust> Bertjuh1: dat ziet eruit als een live sessie
<Bertjuh1> hmmmmm vaaag
<MonkeyDust> ja, mijn df -h ziet er ook zo uit, live
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> ben je nu op een cd dan?
<Bertjuh1> nee
<Bertjuh1> 11.04 op mijn hd
<MonkeyDust> hoe dan?
<MonkeyDust> vreemd
<MonkeyDust> ik zie geen /home en geen swap
<MonkeyDust> wat geeft mount? (in terminal)
<StefandeVries> en swap alleen als er een swappartitie is
<angela-> mijne staat gewoon naast windows op hd
<Bertjuh1> zal ik ff pastebin doen?
<MonkeyDust> ja, beter
<Bertjuh1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708509/
<MonkeyDust> is dat een wubi installatie?
<angela-> nee
<Bertjuh1> nee een 10.10 install
<Bertjuh1> met upgrade naar 11.04
<MonkeyDust> dit ken ik niet: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/bert/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=bert)
<angela-> ik heb de 11.10
<Bertjuh1> ik ook niet MonkeyDust
<Bertjuh1> nog maar eens proberen :/
<hansw> oi, hoe kom ik ook al weer in grub onder 11.04 tijdens het opstarten?
<hansw> met shift? dat lukte namelijk niet
<StefandeVries> Ja, Shift induwen
<hansw> maakt het nog uit welke?
<StefandeVries> Nee, de linker meestal
<hansw> even proberen
<alex-> Ik heb 11.10 geinstalleerd (nja, live usb), en gnome-panel geinstalleerd. Maar deze kan ik helemaal niet customizen
<alex-> Kan ik iets veranderen in de configuratie bestanden?
<alex-> Ik wil namelijk alleen de onderste balk gebruiken
<MonkeyDust> misschien kan het als je het installeert, niet live dus
<alex-> Zou dat verschil maken?
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens, dan weet je het, het is voor ons even nieuw als voor jou
<alex-> Heb geen lege hardeschijf waar ik op kan installeren.
<alex-> Als dit werkt dan stap ik over naar 11.10
<alex-> Hoe heet dat debconf editor ook alweer?
<Snicksie> bedoel je gconf-editor2 ofzo alex- ? :)
<misnix> nee, hij bedoelt google ;-)
<alex-> thx
<alex-> Waarom zijn er voor nvidia kaarten betere drivers?
<OerHeks> ati en nvidia werken mee.
<alex-> amd niet?
<OerHeks> amd = !ati
<alex-> huh
<alex-> wat bedoel je dan met je opmerking?
<MonkeyDust> amd != ati => != is progremeercode voor 'is niet gelijk aan'
<CasW> Weet iemand hier toevallig hoe ik mijn touchscreen aan de praat kan krijgen?
<CasW> Nouja, ik zal hem eerst maar 's upgraden naar Ubuntu 11.10
<OerHeks> wat begrijp je niet aan amd - ati werken mee, dus goede drivers ?
<alex-> meestal geen goede drivers
<OerHeks> hele oude hardware word niet ondersteund met de laatste drivers, dat zal altijd zo zijn.
<OerHeks> te nieuwe hardware ook niet, maar dat kost gewoon tijd.
<alex-> http://azerty.nl/winkelmandje/winkelmandje/?legen=1&product%5B363903%5D=1&product%5B435684%5D=1&product%5B349249%5D=1&product%5B405088%5D=1&product%5B398442%5D=1&product%5B388654%5D=1
<alex-> is dit te nieuw
<CasW> Nou, mijn AMD Radeon HD 6790 is nog niet ondersteund in Ubuntu 11.04...
<OerHeks> kan te nieuw zijn ..
<alex-> kan ik tijdelijk die videokaart uitzetten?
<alex-> in ubuntu?
<alex-> dat ik me nvidia gebruik of me onboard videokaart?
<alex-> of moet ik hem er dan helemaal uit halen?
<CasW> Je kan vaak in het BIOS je "primaire videokaart" instellen (op bijvoorbeeld je chip) en vaak ook die grafische kaart uitzetten
<CasW> Ik heb vandaag een touchscreen gekocht, en het touchgedeelte serieel aangesloten, maar als ik sudo lshw doe, zegt hij: (...) *-serial UNCLAIMED (...); wordt hij niet herkend of is mijn scherm kapot of kan er nog iets anders aan de hand zijn?
<OerHeks> staat je bios goed, kan je daar een serial poort aan-uit zetten ?
<CasW> Ik zie de seriele poort wel in lshw, maar unclaimed; kan hij dan uitstaan?
<OerHeks> hoe heet dat scherm ?
<CasW> Er staat "ESA" onderop, Ubuntu herkent het als een "Mars-Tech Corporation" scherm
<OerHeks> geen ID ?
<CasW> Een google zoektocht levert op dat het een Invensys scherm is
<CasW> OPD-215ABT-B1
<OerHeks> ik kan er eigenlijk niks over vinden ..
<CasW> Nee hè? Ik ook niet, ik zal 's kijken of ik iets in het BIOS kan vinden.
<OerHeks> bij zo'n elo touch screen moet je een poort toewijzen > > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen
<CasW> Hmm, ik vind hier in het BIOS: Serial Port: enabled, Base Address / Interrupt: 3F8/IRQ4
<CasW> Ik zal 's kijken, of die link helpt
<CasW> Mijn seriele poort staat in het bios op 3F8, da's "COM1 serial port" volgens Wikipedia; is dat goed? Moet hij op COM2 of COM3?
<OerHeks> nee, com1 lijkt me juist
<CasW> Oké...
<OerHeks> zolang een andere maar niet dat adres pakt.
<OerHeks> (dat gebeurt eigenlijk niet)
<OerHeks> nu hopen dat je de juiste com1 hebt, die breede, of die kleine
<OerHeks> of de juiste van de 21 kleine
<OerHeks> *2 kleine
<CasW> Een is toch serieel en die ander is toch parallel?
<OerHeks> nou, er zijn ook brede serial poortjes, ligt aan ouderdom moederbord
<OerHeks> tijd geleden trouwens dat ik dat voor het laatst gezien heb
<CasW> Hmm, werkt nog steeds niet... Even kijken of lshw nu iets anders geeft
<CasW> Serieel is nog steeds UNCLAIMED
<OerHeks> CasW, helpt deze methode mischien  ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158666
<CasW> Ah, "Each node has its individual status: (...) or UNCLAIMED (no driver has been detected for this node)"
<OerHeks> cat /dev/ttyS0
<OerHeks> verder is een hoofdpagina met verwijzingen, alleen voor multi touch, of mischien bruikbaar voor jou, ik durf het niet te zeggen >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<CasW> Hmm, "cat /dev/ttyS1" gaf een foutmelding
<OerHeks> klinkt goe :-D
<CasW> Elke behalve /dev/ttyS0 geeft die foutmelding
<CasW> Er zit dus wel iets op /dev/ttyS0, maar het wordt niet ontvangen...
<OerHeks> dan heb je alleen ttyS0
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat je nu je xorg moet gaan prutsen
<CasW> Ja, ik zal eerst 's kijken met die twee links die jij me had gestuurd
<CasW> Hmm, als ik geen driver heb geïnstalleerd, zie ik wel spul als ik het apparaat cat, toch?
<OerHeks> ja, maar je xorg weet niet dat dat je input is
<CasW> Nee, maar ik cat /dev/ttyS0, mijn enige seriële poort, en ik zie niets als ik het scherm aanraak
<OerHeks> ook niet in dmesg ?
<CasW> dmesg, nog niet geprobeerd, hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<CasW> Daar zie ik het niet terugkomen
<CasW> Met het commando zie ik wel een hoop, even kijken wat dat allemaal is...
<OerHeks> dat is het nare van die vooruitgang, niemand weet meer hoe je zoiets uitzoekt ..
<CasW> Tsja, ooit kom ik er wel uit, hoor ;)
<OerHeks> heb je #Ubuntu-touch gechecked ?
<CasW> Ja, maar die zeggen niets terug
<OerHeks> hmm ik heb ooit 1 hp scherm werkend gekregen, en mijn apple touch plankje, maar nog geen echte multi gestures
<CasW> Hmm, ik zie hier iets... Op 0.28 en 0.49 seconden: serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A en serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
<OerHeks> ah mooi
<CasW> Gelukkig is dit niet multitouch ;)
<CasW> Nu ga ik getalletjes googelen
<CasW> Die 16550A is de controller
<OerHeks> uart ja
<CasW> Inderdaad
<OerHeks> en je ttyS0 is hardwarematig gekoppelt aan 0x3f8
<CasW> En i8024 is PS/2
<OerHeks> je zou alleen je ttys0 moeten aanroepen dus
<CasW> Dus ik krijg hier niets...
<CasW> Nouja, ik probeer morgen wel weer verder...
<OerHeks> ja, jij hoeft je iig niet te vervelen
<CasW> Nee, dat klopt :D
<CasW> Nouja, ik ga slapen, welterusten allemaal!
#ubuntu-nl 2011-10-16
<angela-> iemand nog wakker?
<rene_> goedemorgen
<rene_> is er iemand die ervaring heeft met het instellen van het java classpath in de omgevingsvariabelen?
<CasW> :( Er zijn nergens meer drivers te vinden voor dit scherm
<CasW> (Het touchscherm)
<OerHeks> :(
<CasW> Ik zou het nu echt niet meer weten. Ik krijg niets met cat /dev/ttyS0, onder Windows werkt hij niet, er zijn geen drivers voor te vinden...
<CasW> Ik zal er nog één openschroeven om te kijken of hij überhaupt aangesloten is, die seriele poor
<CasW> t
<CasW> Nouja, dat scherm krijg je niet open.
<OerHeks> die aansluiting in het scherm zal wel oke zijn.
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je je pc openmaakte, of die stekker wel goed zit
<CasW> Ja, maar ik heb het op meerdere computers geprobeerd, en ik dacht, even kijken of het wel daadwerkelijk een touchscherm is (wat het wel zou moeten zijn)
<OerHeks> de seriele kabel getest ?
<CasW> Meerdere kabels gebruikt
<OerHeks> kee
<niks1608> hoi allemaal
<niks1608> kan iemand mij al ervaringen geven over 11.10
<CasW> Ik heb het pas een dag gebruikt, maar er nog geen problemen mee gehad na een eerste herstart
<CasW> (Voor die eerste herstart hield mijn touchpad er even mee op, daarna was het telkens goed)
<niks1608> gewoon via de upgrade?
<niks1608> of van af de cd
<CasW> Via de upgrade
<CasW> Op een atom-gebaseerd netbookje
<niks1608> ok ik ga denk ik ook de upgrade uitvoeren, maar ben beetje voorzichtig, met 11.04 veel opstart problemen gehad.
<niks1608> is er verder nog iemand die een ervaring ermee wil delen?
<CasW> Ah, oké :(
<niks1608> bedankt CasW
<CasW> Geen dnak
<CasW> s/dnak/dank;
<niks1608> wel ik denk dat de rest van de 80 personen in de schoolbank zit.....
<niks1608> ok dan ga ik er maar van tussen, bb all
<Snicksie> schoolbank? :p
<johannes_> geupdate naar 11.10 ubuntu, maar ik kan de taakbalken niet configureren :|
<johannes_> kan dus geen icons toevoegen aan mn panel
<CasW> Je upgradede vanaf 10.04?
<johannes_> nee van 11.04 naar 11.10
<CasW> Want in Unity kan je je taakbalken niet configureren. Nog niet.
<johannes_> ow ik heb de classic gepakt want ik ben echt niet zot van de nieuwe "moderne"bureaublad
<CasW> Oh, oké, je gebruikt dus nu "Ubuntu Classic"?
<johannes_> yep
<johannes_> altijd he ik moet niks hebben van die nieuwere ouitfit
<johannes_> verneiuwing wil nie taltijd zeggen verbetering, zeker niet als je dan dingen plots niet meer kan
<CasW> Oké, dan gebruik je nu Gnome 3 ipv Gnome 2 (wat je gewend bent)
<johannes_> ja moet dan wel geloof ik
<johannes_> ja ik hoorde dat jack en pulse nog beter afzondelrijk zouden werken, maar merk ik niet veel van nu :P
<johannes_> zodadelijk weer uitzenden ubuntustudio met idjc dat werkt perfect voor me via mn laptop en ondertussen dus dit uitproberen op mn pc lol
<bertjuh1> !seen earthpker
<erkan^> hier heeft geen botje, bertjuh1
<bertjuh1> nee merk het
<bertjuh1> 10.10 beter dan 10.04?
<erkan^> nee hoor
<misnix> en 11.10 ook niet ;-p
<erkan^> welke desktopomgeving gebruiken jullie, bertjuh1 en misnix ?
<misnix> erkan^, 10.04
<bertjuh1> ^
<bertjuh1> had fresh install gedaan naar 11.10
<erkan^> ik bedoel welke desktopomgeving, bijv. ubuntu, kubuntu , lubuntu of xubuntu, misnix
<bertjuh1> ubuntu 10.04
<misnix> ubuntu. erkan^
<erkan^> en mijn is xubuntu 11.10
<misnix> nog wel
<bertjuh1> ik vind 11.10 zo verschikkelijk er uitzien
<erkan^> in april 2012 komt ubuntu lts. 10.04 blijft ondersteuning tot april 2013, bertjuh1
<bertjuh1> weet ik erkan^
<hansw> tegen die tijd zit ik op debian
<bertjuh1> ik wss op fedora
<erkan^> waarom, hansw ?
<hansw> erkan^, unity is niet goed, het is traag, ze verprutsen nog steeds veel
<erkan^> ja, nu zit ik met xubuntu, hansw
<hansw> mja, dat is niet veel anders, alleen een andere schil
<hansw> ik wil gewoon naar debian
<erkan^> debian en ubuntu zijn familie (-:
<erkan^> oh ja, heb je ook Gnome 3 geprobeerd?
<hansw> nou, wel eens naar gekeken, dat werkte alhoewel het een vroege versie was
<erkan^> ik vind het jammer dat gnome 2 is er niet meer
<erkan^> ik ga effe ander doen
<HeerSMZett> hmm draai nu lubuntu en na wat instellen erg prettig
<HeerSMZett> moet alleen nog alle keyboard eys aan het werk krijgen
<HeerSMZett> kan nu niet mijn pauze en play toets nog niet gebruiken
<misnix> ja, debian ftw
<hansw> zo, gnome shell
<hansw> hmm, dat werkt echt veel sneller dan unity tegenwoordig
<bertjuh1> nou ik blijf voorlopig wel bij 10.04
<viezerd> wat een ge-distro-hop allemaal
<OerHeks> prachtig :-D
<OerHeks> je kan nu zoveel met ubuntu, zoveel shells, zoveel paid applications ..
 * OerHeks vraagd zich af wie het nog vat allemaal
<viezerd> als 12.04 uit is ga ik weer eens een poging wagen op een server
<OerHeks> de list wat ge kan doen na installatie > http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html#more
<OerHeks> nou, dat cloud gebeuren met de tools lijkt me wel intressant.r
<erkan^> wat is een command van uiterlijk van Ubuntu ?
<Math^> iemand hier? :)
<erkan^> niemand beantwoordt mijn vraag )-:
<CasW> Erkan, wat bedoel je met een command van uiterlijk?
<bertjuh1> ja i ksnapte hem ook niet daarom was ik maar ff stil
<CasW> Math^: 'tuurlijk is hier iemand ;)
<erkan^> wat is een bestandsnaam van uiterlijk, casw
<CasW> Wat bedoel je precies met "van uiterlijk"?
<erkan^> je kan achtergrond, thema, enz. aanpassen tog, casw?
<bertjuh1> gimp interface
<erkan^> nee, ik heb niet over gimp
<Math^> ik heb m'n usb storage drive met LUKS geincrypted, maar wil de naam van de schijf veranderen met tune2fs -L foo /dev/sdx1, alleen dat wil niet
<Math^> krijg iets te zien over een bad magic number in super-block
<erkan^> snap je mijn vraag, CasW ?
<erkan^> bertjuh1: Je kan Systeem --> Beheer --> Uiterlijk kopieren en naar bureaublad zetten, dan klik je de rechterklik, "Eigenschap", daarna zie je commando", wat is een commando
<erkan^> snap je mijn vraag nu? :S
<trijntje> erkan^: een commando is een programma dat de computer uitvoert
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> ik wil het weten wat is een commando van uiterlijk
<hansw> ccsm onder unity
<Math^> kheb het al... tune2fs -L foo /dev/mapper/cryptmap :)
<erkan^> zucht
<hansw> maar weet niet wat het onder een andere is
<bertjuh1> gnome-appearance-properties %F
<erkan^> dank je wel, bertjuh1 (-:
<bertjuh1> yw
<erkan^> gnome-appearance-propertie is niet meer verkrijgbaar in 11.10 zie ik )-:
<trijntje> erkan^: waarom vertel je niet wat je voor elkaar probeert te krijgen?
<erkan^> bij xubuntu heeft men apart: vensteraanpassen en thema-aanpassen. dat vind ik niet fijn, trijntje
<bertjuh1> weet iemand welke software het meest op vegas pro lijkt?
<Somelauw> Mijn laptop crasht echt veel te vaak.
<Somelauw> Het is niet dan je dan steeds je data kwijt bent, want ik safe heel vaak.
<Somelauw> Wel, mijn system crasht eigenlijk niet maar bevriest.
<Somelauw> Maar het probleem is dat je daardoor je concentratie verliest.
<Somelauw> En geïrriteerd raakt, terwijl je werk te doen hebt.
<trijntje> Somelauw: hoe herstart je na zo'n freeze?
<Somelauw> sysrq magic werkt niet, dus ik hou de powerbutton maar ingedrukt
<Somelauw> Maar ik snap niet waarom die bevriest en er zijn dus wel 1000 redenen waarom het zou kunnen bevriezen natuurlijk.
<Somelauw> Maar ik wil gewoon dat dat stomme ding werkt.
<trijntje> hmm, dat klinkt als een kernel panic
<OerHeks> start eerst met memtest86 om je geheugen te checken ..
<Somelauw> Ik snap eigenlijk nog steeds niet of ik nu wel of niet alt in moet drukken.
<Somelauw> Bij mij zit sys rq onder fn. prnt sc zit onder een andere fn.
<Somelauw> Stel dat die memtest (die ik pas straks kan proberen) zegt dat er iets niet goed is, wat moet ik dan doen?
<StefandeVries> Je geheugen vervangen. Of de foute geheugenmodule vervangen.
<Somelauw> Ik gebruik trouwens hp8530w en heb een videokaart van nvidia.
<misnix> de defecte mem module vervangen?
<Somelauw> Op windows gebeuren freezes minder vaak.
<bertjuh1> LOL
<bertjuh1> sorrie
<bertjuh1> kon niet latenL(
<Somelauw> Kan ik gewoon bij een winkel aankloppen en het resultaat van memtest laten zien of hebben ze daar geen boodschap aan?
<StefandeVries> Nee, meestal nier.
<StefandeVries> t*
<StefandeVries> Die schrikken al als ze een zwart venster zien met een witte cursos
<Somelauw> Dan hou moet ik ze vertellen dat er iets mis is met mijn geheugen (terwijl ik zelf dan eigenlijk ook niet previes snap wat er aan de hand is)
<StefandeVries> Waarom moet je ze het vertellen?
<StefandeVries> Of ben je bang om de reepjes zelf te vervangen?
<misnix> nog garantie
<Somelauw> Omdat ik geen monteur ben.
<Somelauw> En weinig tijd heb
<Somelauw> garantie wel, maar ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen tegen de mensen die mij de garantie verlenen
<OerHeks> verder niets te vinden in /var/logs ?
<StefandeVries> Hallo Wanda- :)
<Wanda-> HalloSteef
<misnix> klepje onderop openen mem module eruit wippen, nieuwe erin klikken, klaar, klepje weer dicht en nog eens memtest86 draaien :-)
<Somelauw> Ik zie het al helemaal voor me:     Ik: Beste meneer kun je mijn harde schijf repareren, mijn laptop bevriest heel vaak.  Meneer: Heb je al geprobeerd om windows vista opnieuw te installeren?  Ik: FUUUUUUUUUU!
<misnix> heb je 2 mem modules, dan uitproberen welke het was als dat al niet du8idelijk is uit de eerste memtest
<Somelauw> Okee en als die memtest nou niks oplevert, wat kan ik dan nog proberen?
<StefandeVries> Somelauw, een memtest error duidt niet op een fout in je HDD, maar in je RAM.
<misnix> memtest86 test je werkgeheugen, niet je harde schijf
<Somelauw> okee
<Somelauw> dat bedoelde ik eigenlijk
<trijntje> Somelauw: als memtest honderden fouten geeft moet je gewoon op je strepen staan bij de winkel, en uitleggen dat het RAM geheugen beschadigd is
<misnix> honderden? bij 1 al
<Somelauw> stopt memtest trouwens bij een error of wordt het ergens in een log file opgeslagen? Vorige keer dat ik het probeerde, startte hij gewoon opnieuw op geloof ik.
<OerHeks> memtest blijft de test herhalen, net hoeveel je het instelt ofzo
<StefandeVries> Nee, de resultaten worden nergens opgeslagen
<OerHeks> 2x rond laten gaan is meestal genoeg voor een indruk.
<OerHeks> voor een bedrijf laat je deze 24 uur draaien.
<Somelauw> Okee, dus het kan zijn dat memtest pas bij de tweede keer draaien mijn fouten vind.
<trijntje> als het goed is laat memtest zien hoevaak alle tests gedaan zijn onder 'runs' of 'pass' ofzo
<Somelauw> Windows had lang geleden een probleem dat je kon zien met chkdsk, maar toen ik hem opnieuw installleerde zag je dat niet meer.
<trijntje> chkdsk test de harddrive, niet het RAM
<OerHeks> niet verkeerd om je hdd ook te testen
<Somelauw> En als het niet aan de RAM ligt, wat zou het dan kunnen zijn? Probleem met ventilator of met acpi of zoiets vaags?
<OerHeks> probeer ook eens een verse intallatie, misschien is het een upgrade issue
<Somelauw> Kun je ubuntu vers installeren zonder alles kwijt te raken eigenlijk? Wel nou ja, ik heb al een backup van minimaal mijn home dir.
<OerHeks> nee. je kan wel een pakkettenlijst maken via dat softwarecentrum-gedoe.
<OerHeks> je home dir bewaren kan ook
<Somelauw> Of een scriptje met sudo aptitude install 10000x ofzo.
<OerHeks> aptitude zit er niet meer in, standaard.
<Somelauw> Ik snap dus niet waarom ze dat weggehaald hebben, maar dat is dus het eerste programma dat ik altijd installleer.
<StefandeVries> apt-get kan hetzelfde.
<hansw> of dpgk
<hansw> of is dat er juist uit?
<Somelauw> aptitude verwijderde ook onnodige dependencies als je iets verwijdert en heeft ook een interface om interactief dingen te installeren.
<OerHeks> neen, dpkg is aanwezigjes. althans in kubuntu
<OerHeks> aptitude heeft alleen zin, als je aptitude consequent gebruikt, dacht ik.
<Somelauw> Daarom apt-get verwijderen, aptitude behouden en software center aanpassen zodat het aptitude als backend gebruikt.
<OerHeks> apt-get is 1 letter minder tiepen, dus de keuze was snel gemaakt :-D
<viezerd> mwa <tab> ftw
<hansw> :-)
<Somelauw> lijkt me sterk dat ze die keus maakten omdat het een letter minder typen was
<viezerd> nou, umount is een goed voorbeeld. Das 1 letter minder typen dan unmount
<OerHeks> logische keuze :-D
<viezerd> idd :p
<OerHeks> meest opmerkelijk vind ik ~/Desktop > ~/Bureaublad
<hansw> ach, als je iets echt wil en je moet veel typen maak je een alias
<Somelauw> ga tab gebruiken of maak een alias, maar programmakeuze heeft toch niks met lengte te maken
<hansw> ik had er 1 om op een webserver te kijken wat er in de nacht op gezet was door iemand die zich niet hield aan standaarden
<Somelauw> wil je beweren dat vi zo populair is omdat de naam uit 2 letters bestaat?
<hansw> find /webroot -mtime +1 ......
<hansw> zoiets
<Somelauw> Maar ik ga nu een memtest op dit stomme ding uitvoeren
<Somelauw> Telkens als het crasht breekt het gewoon mijn flow, weet je.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-08
<jaap> iemand hier?
<jaap> gaap
<exalt> wat zijn de standaard bestandsmap rechten van het bureaublad ?
<rulus_desktop> lijkt me 644
<rulus_desktop> euh 755
<exalt> gedit kon geen reservekopie maken van het oude bestand alvorens het nieuwe bestand op te slaan. U kunt deze waarschuwing negeren en het nieuwe bestand toch opslaan, maar als er een fout optreedt tijdens het opslaan van het nieuwe bestand, dan kunt u mogelijk het oude bestand verliezen. Toch opslaan?
<exalt> rulus_desktop, ahh het probleem was de schijfruimte had een paar 40gig VDI schijven gemount die blijkbaar de totale dynamische groote opgeven :|
<Maikel> gewoon chmod 777 -R / doen
<Maikel> werkt alle
<rulus_desktop> kids, niet doen he
<Maikel> alles is dan execute en write+read
<Maikel> voor IEDEREEN
<jpjacobs> inderdaad. net wat ge NIET wilt op uw systeem :p
<Maikel> ach het is wel de ubuntu theorie toch?
<Maikel> share=caring
<Maikel> sharing=caring
<Maikel> chmod 777 everything
<Maikel> I wonder
<Maikel> wat zou er gebeuren als je chmod 000 -R / doet
<lordievader> Maikel: Dan gaan heel wat programma's zeuren dat ze niks meer kunnen.
<Maikel> kan je het nog weer ooit recht krijgen?
<lordievader> Maikel: Eigenlijk zeuren ze niet, want ze kunnen niks...
<Maikel> hoe herstel je alle permissies
<Maikel> op de juiste manier
<Maikel> leuk om eens op een servert te proberen ^_^
<lordievader> Maikel: Goeie vraag...
<Maikel> bij een luser die teveel zeikt om verloren paswoorden
<Maikel> chmod 000 -R /home/$user
<OerHeks> werkt niet.
<lordievader> Leuke horror stories (vooral Unix... maargoed): http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/misc/horror.txt
<OerHeks> .. zonder sudo
<Maikel> ik ben geen sudo'er
<Maikel> ik doe su
<Maikel> sudo is voor mietjes
<Maikel> sudo staat niet default zelfs op deb
<lg188> Hallo
<jpjacobs> hoi
<Luckiboy> hoi jpjacobs
<lg188> als irssi run over ssh, kan ik men laatste geopende tabs openen?
<lg188> kan ik ervoor zorgen dat wanneer ik met ssh connect met men server, screen irssi automatisch opstart en dat irssi de laatste channels joint?
<lg188> liefst dat die automatisch connect als men server opstart
<lg188> *
<lordievader> lg188: Hier heb je denk ik wel wat aan: http://irssi.org/beginner/
<Maikel> lg188: ja
<Maikel> dat doe ik
<Maikel> screen -c  <dan een scriptje dat irsii opstart) en de flags en irsii instellingen mag je ff rtfm'en
<jpjacobs> gewoon in ~/.irssi/config je kanalen definieren waar je op hangt. En screen heeft er eigenlijk niks mee te maken. Op zich als je irssi in screen draait, blijft hij gewoon lopen zolang je niet /quit
<lg188> Maikel: aha dat ziet er goed uit
<CoolePascal> ik script daar ook diverse dingen meee maikel maar ik moet dat evdn opzoeken. en tja ben niet voor niets ziek gemeld
<lg188> ik run men screen met -rDD als ik dan -c er achter zet moet ik dan bv script/screen.sh doen?
<CoolePascal> klinkt me teveel als werk
<CoolePascal> lg geen sessie naam ?
<lg188> eh niet dat ik weet
<lg188> wel, ik zal eerst dat scriptje proberen te smeden
<lg188> is dat een gewoon bash script toch he?
<koenking> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo koenking
<koenking> gaat goet
<koenking> hoe jong ben je
<koenking> ben je er nog
<StefandeVries> 18.
<StefandeVries> Kunnen we je ergens mee helpen?
<koenking> ja
<koenking> ben je een jongen
<StefandeVries> ..
<StefandeVries> Ja?
<koenking> ke
<koenking> oke
<koenking> maar waar moet ik je mee helpen
<StefandeVries> Laat ik het zo vragen: heb jij hulp nodig met Ubuntu?
<koenking> ubuntu ken ik niet
<StefandeVries> Ik wil niet onbeleefd zijn, maar wat doe je dan hier?
<koenking> weet niet ik kwam hier in eens
<koenking> hallo
<koenking> ben je er nog
<CasW> koenking: Dit kanaal is voor hulp bij problemen met Ubuntu, voor gewoon chatten moet je in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic zijn (tiep '/join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic')
<koenking> ik ga hier af ik wis niet dat dit voor hulp is
<StefandeVries> /quit
<ubuntu22> hallo
<OerHeks> dag ubuntu22
<ubuntu22> iemand ervaring met edubuntu en ltsp ?
<OerHeks> Ik niet recentelijk ..
<OerHeks> stel je gewoon je vraag, er lezen meer mensen mee dan ik.
<ubuntu22> standaard komt edubuntu met een dhcp server. maar ik heb al een dhcp server draaien op het netwerk. dus heb ik de dhcp server verwijderd met sudo apt-get remove isc-dhcp-server. maar nu werkt ltsp niet meer
<OerHeks> hmm je had de service ook gewoon kunnen stoppen ..
<Piratelv> Ik heb niet recent er mee gewerkt maar weet wel dat klopt. Voor ltsp te werken moet je een dhcp server hebben die het bootp argument invuld.
<Piratelv> Anders weten de clients niet waar de tftp server met boot files (initfs, kernel) staan
<ubuntu22> hier voor heb ik openthinclient gebruikt en dat werkte prima zonder lokale dhcp server
<ubuntu22> dus volgens mij moet het wel mogelijk zijn
<Piratelv> bij 'openthinclient' zit een dhcp server ingebakken voor dit
<Piratelv>  Er is inderdaad een oplossing.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/ProxyDHCP
<ubuntu22> bedankt ik lees het even door
<lg188> is er een package die men internet verkeer kan beheren?
<lg188> >max bandbreedte enzo
<OerHeks> .. als je een server als router inricht, wel dacht ik
<lg188> 't is een server maar die staat al achter een router
<ubuntu222> kort vraagje hoe krijg je de rechten om met gedit een bestand op te slaan in /etc
<lordievader> ubuntu222: sudo gedit
<ubuntu222> bedankt
<lordievader> ubuntu222: No problem.
<OerHeks> er is zoveel mogenlijk op internet verkeer beheren, als je applicatie QoS ondersteund dan is dat niet echt nodig
<trijntje> ubuntu222: gksu gedit
<trijntje> sudo voor terminal, gksu voor grafische applicaties
<ubuntu22> Piratelv: ik heb ProxyDHCP nu geïnstalleerd maar heb nog niet kunnen booten via ltsp (pxe) of komt dat omdat ik isc-dhcp-server al eerder verwijderd had ?
<lg188> dus men router valt dus de hele tijd uit
<lg188> hoogstwaarschijnlijk is het nu het zelfde liedje
<lg188> eh is er een package waarmee ik stroomverbruik mee kan traceren?
<xatr0z> lg188: gnome-power-statistics staat standaard aan bij laptops
<xatr0z> maar die is geloof ik afhankelijk van metertjes vna je batterij zelf
<xatr0z> powertop is commandline tooltje
<xatr0z> maar als je stroomverbruik van je complete setup wilt weten gaat je dat met geen enkele software lukken
<xatr0z> dan zul je echt zelf moeten gaan meten
<xatr0z> powerstat wordt ook nog genoemd als alternatief voor powertop
<xatr0z> maar die ken ik niet
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-09
<remmelt> hallo
<trijntje> hoi remmelt
<remmelt> ik ben van ubuntu 8.04 naar 10.04 gegaan en nu wordt mijn ipod-shuffle niet meer herkend. wat kan dat zijn?
<remmelt> (documentatie hieromtrent kwam ik niet wijs uit)
<Timo> hmm
<Timo> welk programma gebruik je hiervoor?
<remmelt> rhythmbox
<trijntje> heb je je ipod de laatste tijd geupdate?
<remmelt> maar er verschijnt zelfs geen icoontje op de desktop...
<remmelt> ipod was niet geupdate. gister wel laten resetten bij apple-store. probleem niet verholpen
<remmelt> het schijnt vaker voor te komen. op engelstalige fora is dit een onderwerp.
<remmelt> (zal ondertussen nog eens zoeken)
<trijntje> remmelt: het is de schuld van apple, die passen steeds de encryptie op dat ding aan waardoor die niet meer werkt
<trijntje> ik denk dat ze em bij de apple store meteen geupdate hebben waardoor het nu niet meer werkt
<remmelt> nee het is een bug in 10.04 volgens documentatie moet ik het volgende doen: Try removing libgpod-common
<remmelt> maar hoe doe je dat?
<trijntje> in een terminal (ctrl + alt + t)
<trijntje> sudo apt-get remove libgpod-common
<remmelt> oke command doorgevoerd. herstarten en ipod inpluggen. tot zo
<remmelt> het is gelukt. dank je wel trijntje!
<trijntje> graag gedaan, maar je hebt zelf gevonden wat er moest gebeuren
<remmelt> ja maar wist niet hoe. fijn dat er een live chat is. i love it!
<trijntje> ja, het is wel een goed systeem, als er mensen reageren iig ;)
 * trijntje is even weg
<charlvn> good evening
<charlvn> ah sorry verkeerde channel :)
<ruluss> ok, dan niet.
<ruluss> ;)
<OerHeks> firefox 16 is uit.
<gijsbert> invite#ubuntu-nl-leiding
<gijsbert> invite #ubuntu-nl-leiding
<OerHeks> invite?
<gijsbert> ja
<sebas_> hallo
<charlvn> hi sebas_
<sebas_> ik heb een vraag: ik wil graag ubuntu op mijn laptop instaleren
<sebas_> door middel van een usb stick
<charlvn> uhuh?
<charlvn> ah ja dat doe ik ook altijd
<sebas_> waar vind ik een bestandje voor het bootable maken van mijn usb stick
<charlvn> heel goeie vraag
<charlvn> ik maak altijd mijn eigen usb sticks maar met een bestaande ubuntu installatie
<charlvn> ik doe het zomaar met de command line
<lordievader> sebas_: Probeer je een Ubuntu stick vanaf Linux te maken of vanaf Windows?
<charlvn> maar er is ook een gui tooltje binnen ubuntu om zo een flash drive te maken
<sebas_> vanaf windows
<charlvn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<sebas_> voor mij is dit erg nieuw allemaal
<charlvn> ik heb ze nog niet zelf gebruikt maar volgens mij is unetbootin zeer goed
<charlvn> ik heb er al vaak van gehoord
<lordievader> Jup werkt goed.
<sebas_> oke
<sebas_> ik heb het bestandje van ubuntu al op mijn stick staan
<lordievader> sebas_: Maargoed dat is dus Linux stuff.
<charlvn> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<charlvn> werkt ook op windows
<lordievader> sebas_: Bedoel je de iso?
<sebas_> ja die bedoel ik
<lordievader> sebas_: Dat gaat niet werken, volg de link die charlvn je heeft gestuurd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<sebas_> als ik de live usb creater heb gedownload
<sebas_> dan lukt het wel?
<lordievader> sebas_: Ja, als die werkt zoals unetbootin, die formateerd je usbstick en pakt de iso uit. (En misschien nog wat andere dingen)
<sebas_> ik heb de linux live usb creator gedownload
<sebas_> en nu?
<lordievader> sebas_: Voer de executable uit, het is redelijk straight forward, maar ik ken hem zelf niet...
<charlvn> ik ook niet maar hier is wel een user guide: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/guide
<charlvn> helaas heb ik het nog nooit gebruikt zo ik kan niet echt het heel goed uitleggen :)
<charlvn> maar typisch zijn dit soort tooltjes wel best makkelijk te gebruiken
<sebas_> in de usb creator vragen ze om bron selecteren
<sebas_> welke moet ik dan kiezen
<sebas_> iso cd of download
<lordievader> sebas_: Je iso, die je hebt gedownload.
<charlvn> ja, de iso op je hd
<charlvn> het kan zijn dat de tooltje zelf ook nog de iso kan downloaden, ik denk unetbootin kan dat ook
<charlvn> (als ik het goed kan herinneren)
<lordievader> charlvn: Klopt.
<sebas_> oke moet ik verder nu nog iets aanvinken ?
<sebas_> alleen formateer usb blijft open staan
<sebas_> hij geeft nu aan dat ie niet in lijst staat
<sebas_> deze linux
<lordievader> sebas_: Dat wat niet in de lijst staat?
<sebas_> nu download ie hem wel
<sebas_> ubuntu 12.04 deskop
<lordievader> sebas_: Je had de image toch al gedownload?
<sebas_> ja maar ik had hem ook uitgepakt een x
<sebas_> nu heb ik hem van de download gehaald
<lordievader> sebas_: Je neemt toch gewoon de iso? Die je al had?
<sebas_> ja
<lordievader> sebas_: Selecteer in de usb creator de .iso file.
<sebas_> heb ik gedaan
<sebas_> hij is hem aan het downloaden
<sebas_> maar dat duurt ff
<sebas_> zit nu op 6 procent
<lordievader> sebas_: Ik snap niet waarom je hem opnieuw download als je aangeeft dat je hem al hebt gedownload...
<sebas_> omdat ie hem niet accepteerde vanaf mijn harde schijf
<lordievader> sebas_: Hoe bedoel je "niet accepteerde"?
<sebas_> ik selecteerde de iso die ik gedownload heb
<sebas_> en toen kwam ie met een melding
<lordievader> exalt: En wat zei die melding?
<lordievader> sebas_: ^
<lordievader> exalt: Sorry, verkeerde nick.
<sebas_> iets met deze linux versie word niet geaccepteerd
<lordievader> sebas_: Had je de server/alternative image gedownload?
<sebas_> begrijp ik hier nu uit als die straks klaar is dat ik dan de comp opnieuw moet opstarten
<lordievader> sebas_: Ja, als het process is afgerond start je de pc vanaf de usbstick op.
<sebas_> mooi
<sebas_> welke tool moet ik gebruiken om in de bios mode te komen?
<lordievader> sebas_: Je toetsenbord?
<sebas_> als ik de pc opnieuw opstart bedoel ik
<lordievader> sebas_: Om de settings in het bios te veranderen gebruik je alleen maar je toetsenbord.
<sebas_> dat snap ik
<sebas_> ga ik automatisch naar de bios dan
<sebas_> als ik opn opstart
<sebas_> pff duurt lang dat downloaden
<sebas_> staat nu op 23 proc
<lordievader> sebas_: Nee, je moet tijdens de POST op een knop drukken, welke dat is ligt aan je bios, vaak is het Esc/F1/F2
<sebas_> oke
<sebas_> gaat het mischien sneller als het bestandje van de site haal
<sebas_> en dan weer toevoeg
<sebas_> ipv downloaden
<sebas_> of maakt dat niet zo veel uit
<lordievader> sebas_: Dat kan ik je niet vertellen, spelen te veel variablen mee.
<sebas_> oke dan wacht ik gewoon nog even
<sebas_> als ik in de bios van mijn pc zit
<sebas_> dan moet ik daar aangeven dat me usb als first boot moet toch ?
<lordievader> sebas_: Dat is een methode, ja.
<sebas_> welke methode kan ik nog meer gebruiken dan ?
<lordievader> sebas_: In mijn bios als ik tijden de POST op F11 druk krijg ik een boot menu.
<sebas_> oke
<sebas_> en in dat bootmenu ga je dan opzoek naar?
<lordievader> sebas_: Je usbstick natuurlijk.
<sebas_> oke
<sebas_> staat dat daar in het engels of ..?
<sebas_> usb stick is engels natuurlijk :P
<sebas_> daar kan je dan de settings veranderen
<sebas_> in opstarten via usb?
<lordievader> sebas_: Je complete bios is meestal in het Engels, je usbstick staat ook niet vermeld als "usbstick" maar meer iets in de trant van Merk+Model
<sebas_> oke maar hij is wel te herkennen
<sebas_> ?
<lordievader> sebas_: Als je weet waar je naar zoekt is alles te vinden.
<sebas_> voor mij is dit nieuw
<sebas_> is er ergens een voorbeeldje ?
<lordievader> sebas_: Van welk merk is je usbstick?
<sebas_> geen id staat geen merk op
<lordievader> sebas_: Je kunt het ook anders doen, een opstarten zonder usb stick, kijken wat er in het bootmenu staat. En daarna opstarten met usb stick en in het bootmenu kijken welke extra is.
<sebas_> is een relatiegeschenk
<sebas_> idd
<sebas_> als ik dan alles gesaved heb
<sebas_> en opstart
<sebas_> kom ik dan automatisch bij ubuntu?
<lordievader> sebas_: Als je opstart me je live-usb krijg je de optie om ubuntu uit te proberen of om hem gelijk te installeren, mij lijkt voor jou de eerste keuze het beste. Kan je zien hoe het allemaal in zijn werk gaat zonder iets te veranderen aan je huidige setup.
<sebas_> oke
<sebas_> lijkt me ook beter
<sebas_> ik heb dit allemaal vandaag van een collega gehoord
<sebas_> voor het eerst
<sebas_> kan ik de programmas die ik nu op windows gebruik
<sebas_> daar dan ook gebruiken?
<sebas_> zoals bv spotnet
<lordievader> sebas_: Rule of thumb: Any .exe program will not run on Linux. Het kan zijn dat de ontwikkelaar ook een linux versie beschikbaar heeft, anders moet je naar Linux alternatieven gaan kijken.
<lordievader> sebas_: Moet wel een voetnoot bij: Er bestaat Wine, een soort van emulator voor Windows programma's.
<lordievader> sebas_: Kijk hier om te zien of jouw programma onder Wine draait: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<sebas_> moet ik hem dan daar weer instaleren ?
<lordievader> sebas_: Naar waar verwijs je hier met "hem"?
<sebas_> bedoel spotnet
<sebas_> kan ook een alternatief zoeken op ubuntu
<sebas_> download staat nu op 78 proc
<lordievader> sebas_: Ik ga naar bed, success met je Ubuntu avontuur! Vraag gerust verder er zijn hier nog meer die genoeg van Ubuntu/Linux afweten om je te helpen, en anders ben ik er morgen avond wel weer.
<sebas_> oke hartelijk dank voor je hulp
<sebas_> moet wel lukken zo.
<sebas_> ik heb perongelijk het 64 bits bestand gedownload
<sebas_> ik moet zeker de 32 hebben
<sebas_> ?
<OerHeks> Als je 64 bit processor hebt, is het niet erg.
<sebas_> ik kreeg deze melding na downloaden
<sebas_> je hebt de benodigde iso bestanden
<sebas_> maar ze lijken beschadigd of veranderd
<sebas_> ik heb nu de 32 bits gedownload
<sebas_> is bijna binnen
<sebas_> geeft weer dezelfde melding
<sebas_> komt het door mijn virus scanner?
<sebas_> ik moet toch de desktop versie downloaden ?
<OerHeks> lijkt me juist ja.
<OerHeks> of een virusscanner dwars kan liggen, weet ik niet, ik heb geen windows machien.,
<sebas_> wat gebeurt er als ik een server versie download?
<sebas_> en die erop zet ?
<sebas_> wat is het verschil?
<OerHeks> Dan heb je een kaal systeem. zonder gui met muis en programma;s
<sebas_> dat wil ik niet
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-10
<gragoild> hallo?
<jpjacobs> hoi
<jpjacobs> niet eens 1 minuut geduld
<Syed> Hallo
<Syed> Hallo
<Syed> Kan iemand mij helpen met het installeren van Ubuntu
<rp2> ik probeer uit te zoeken wat de beste optie is voor offsite backup van mijn data ... wat gebruiken jullie?  er is zo veel ...
<rp2> ik heb al gekeken naar Ubuntu One, Google Drive, Amazon
<RawChid> rp2: heb je een idee hoeveel GB ongeveer?
<RawChid> De dingen die jij noemt lijken me makkelijk om bestanden te delen met meerdere computers enzo. Maar als je grote hoeveelheden data gewoon remote wil backuppen zijn ze minder geschikt
<rp2> waarom?
<rp2> Amazon heeft ook een 'archival storage'-optie
<RawChid> Aha, ken ik niet
<rp2> het gaat me om en back up van mijn data - tegenwoordig ook foto's en geluidsbestanden, wat betekent dat het in de tientallen G loopt, binnenkort vast well honderdtallen
<RawChid> Maar ji wil dus dat laatste? IEts backuppen voor als je PC ontploft bijv.?
<jpjacobs> is er ondertussen nog geen peer-to-peer backup toepassing?
<rp2> als ik dat gewoon met rsync kan updaten en terughalen is dat wel zo handig natuurlijk
<RawChid> rp2: er is ook crashplan.com niet gratis, maar ook niet zo duur
<rp2> die is er wel, maar ik wil er eigenlijk encyptie bij gebruiken, ik wil liever niet dat anderen mijn data kunnen lezen
<rp2> een toeernt-achtig systeem maar dan met encyptie zou ideaal zijn
<rp2> torrent dus
<RawChid> Je kunt het encrypten voor je het naar crashplan stuurt. Maar weet niet hoe makkelijk dat in de praktijk kan
<rp2> maar als het goedkoper is om ergens mijn eigen harde schijf in een rek te laten hangen vind ik dat ook best
<jpjacobs> iets als dit bv.
<jpjacobs> http://www.symform.com
<rp2> ik heb wel eens geexperimenteerd met encfs op een directory die ik dan op UbuntuOne zet maar ik weet niet hoe dat opschaalt
<jpjacobs> gratis 10 Gb (maar je moet hun wel 20 Gb ruimte geven als ik het goed begrijp)
<rp2> ja precies, zoiets
<rp2> alleen heb ik geen computer die vaak aan is, dus 'contributing' zal niet meevallen
<jpjacobs> bij wuala.com (van Lacie) krijg je 5 Gb
<rp2> stroom kost ook geld
<rp2> ja, 20 Gb is dus niet genoeg. ik moet de prijzen vergelijken voor 200 Gb
<jpjacobs> of dropbox
<jpjacobs> aha
<rp2> ja of Google Drive
<RawChid> Dropbox heeft standaard maar een paar GB
<RawChid> Evenals Drive
<rp2> ik heb mijn foto';s toch al op Picasa dus het is logisch om de originelen op Google Drive te zetten
<rp2> ja
<jpjacobs> mss in stukjes kloppen en naar dropbox EN skydrive EN google drive EN ... duwen
<RawChid> Die hoef je dan ok niet meer te encrypten :P
<jpjacobs> lijkt me nog wel een leuk projectje :p
<jpjacobs> of de cheap ass oplossing: op een externe schijf zetten, en die ergens ver weg bewaren ;) (liefst 2 externe schijven)
<rp2> da's waar
<rp2> ja, ook prima, maar ik weet niet wie dat aanbiedt
<jpjacobs> ge koopt er gewoon zelf 2 , en de volgende keer neemt ge die mee naar eimand die je 100 km verderop kent
<rp2> ik doe het nu op mijn werk, maar ik wil geen priovedata meer op mijn werk
<rp2> het is wel handig als die schijf draait en bereikbaar is als ik hem wil gebruiken
<rp2> dus het is wel handig als hij ergens in een rek hangt ipv onder het bureau van iemand die ik ken
<jpjacobs> sjaa ge kunt ni alles hebben he. draaiend verslijt ze ook sneller, kans op stroomstoringen, blikseminslagen, zonnestormen, ...
<rp2> dat is ook weer waar
<rp2> iets van een NAS dat je over het netwerk kunt booten zou dan handig zijn
<rp2> kan ik bij mijn moeder neerzetten ... ik moet het voor haar foto's ook regelen nl
<RawChid> Een raspberry pi, met een HD eraan
<jpjacobs> sja, een miniservertje waarop ge kunt rsyncen over een sshtunnel is natuurlijk handig.
<jpjacobs> idd
<jpjacobs> nog een mooi projectje
<RawChid> Sluit er ook nog een HDMI aan op de tv en je moeder kan gelijk meegenieten van je films :P
<jpjacobs> ik heb thuis altijd een freesco routertje gedraaid... al 10 jaar vol continu wonder problemen
<RawChid> (moet je wel ook nog media software erbij zetten)
<rp2> o?
<rp2> freesco?
<rp2> toevallig kwam ik gistsren op de openwrt-pagina terecht ... had ik nooit van gehoord ... gebruk je dat toevallig?
<jpjacobs> www.freesco.org
<JapyDooge> FreeSCO is 'routersoftware' voor 'gewone pcs'
<jpjacobs> linux router op een floppy
<RawChid> Zoiets lijkt me wel de goedkoopste oplossing. Je kunt er altijd bij, kost haast geen stroom, en kunt er zo'n grote HD aan hangen wat je wil
<rp2> ja maar als ik hem remote kan booten is het niet zo erg als hij wat meer stroom kost als hij aan is
<JapyDooge> idd @ R Pi RawChid, dat is best een mooie oplossing
<jpjacobs> ik zou precies wel eens kijken of ie usb ondersteunt
<JapyDooge> helaas maar 1 netwerkkaart
<rp2> of kun je die HD uit en aan zetten?
<RawChid> Ja rp2, je kunt em toch unmounten?
<JapyDooge> of een Fit-PC, die heb je met dual-ethernet
<rp2> stopt dan de schijf? ik weet akelig weinig van hardware ...
<JapyDooge> http://www.fit-pc.com/web/
<RawChid> En zo'n HD kan toch sowieso automatisch stoppen met draaien als ie niets te doen heeft
<JapyDooge> http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc/fit-pc2i-specifications/ deze :)
<RawChid> Dat gebeurt in je PC ook
<jpjacobs> JapyDooge: op freesco kun je zoveel netwerk kaarten steken als je wil ... heb er 2 op zitten
<JapyDooge> jpjacobs: dat snap ik :) maar de R Pi heeft er maar 1tje
<rp2> ok, als een normale externe HD dat maar doet denk ik dat het niet veel uitmaakt als de router zelf permament aan is
<jpjacobs> ah ja zo
<JapyDooge> je kan er natuurlijk via USB netwerkkaartjes aan plakken, maar die performance is niet echt fantastisch
<JapyDooge> of in combinatie met een slim switchje alles over 1 netwerkkaart mbv VLANs, da's ook een optie
<JapyDooge> bijv een HP ProCurve 1810G-8
<rp2> ik heb het nodig voor remote backup, ik heb ADSL, zou de USB-verbinding dan de bottleneck kunnen zijn?
<RawChid> Bottleneck??
<rp2> ja qua bandbreedte
<RawChid> Nee
<rp2> nou dan maakt het toch niks uit
<RawChid> USB is vele malen sneller
<JapyDooge> over ADSL niet nee
<JapyDooge> maar wel LAN/LAN
<RawChid> USB 2.0 thjat is
<RawChid> Paar 100 MBIT/s
<RawChid> Snel zijn lijkt me
<rp2> ja maar dit is dat ding dat ik bij iemand anders plaats om mijn eigen spullen over Internet te backuppen
<JapyDooge> mja 480 in theorie, maar als er een disk aan dezelfde hubchip hangt is dat natuurlijk minder - maar nog altijd meer dan genoeg voor DSL
<rp2> als mijn rsync uren gaat kosten wordt het een probleem (want in heb een oude PC en die vreet stroom) maar verder hoeft het niet snel te zijn
<JapyDooge> das meer afhankelijk van de internetverbinding
<RawChid> En hoe vaak die je rsync doet :P
<JapyDooge> hou er rekening mee dat de meeste DSL verbindingen maar een upload van 1 of 2 mbit hebben he
<rp2> hoe snel is zo'n schijf zelf eigenlijk tegenwoordig?
<RawChid> Als je het vaak genoeg doet is het telkens maar een beetje waarschijnlijk
<JapyDooge> fysieke disks (niet SSD) doen ~80-120MB/s
<rp2> hmmm
<rp2> dus die DSL-upload is de beperkende factor
<RawChid> Hoeveel data praat je nou ongeveer over?
<RawChid> Je gaat neem ik aan niet dagelijks meerdere GB's uploaden toch?
<rp2> momenteel een paar honderd of duizend plaatjes per maand, laat elk plaatje 2M zijn
<rp2> ik kan het wel eens meten
<rp2> er zit ook audio tussen, ik maak wel eens wat met Audacity
<RawChid> Ik vind dat wel meevallen
<RawChid> Zeg maar een paar GB per maand
<rp2> ja, nu nog wel ... maar wat is het over 5 jaar?
<rp2> maar goed, dan upgrade je die DSL-verbinding
<JapyDooge> tsja, heb je over 5 jaar nog DSL?
<RawChid> Maar het ging er toch om hoeveel je moet uploaden?
<rp2> ja, reken dus op een paar G uploaden per maand
<RawChid> Dat probleem heb je trouwens sowieso als je off site wil backuppen via internet
<rp2> en het meeste wat ik per dag produceer is iets van 100M, denk ik
<rp2> dat zou ik dus dezelfde dag nog willen toevoegen
<RawChid> Ik zou dan gewoon elk uur rsync-en
<rp2> maar hoe doen jullie dat? geen backup? alles in eigen huis?
<JapyDooge> m'n belangrijke meuk zit in dropbox en staat zo automatisch online + gesynct tussen m'n pc's
<JapyDooge> backups maak ik fysiek op tape
<JapyDooge> die liggen buitenshuis
<jpjacobs> ik heb alles op 2 HD's
<rp2> ja maar zit daar niks tussen waaarvan je niet wil dat Dropbox of het Amerikaanse ministerie van Defensie dat meeleest?
<RawChid> Hele prive dingen zet ik niet op het internet
<rp2> tape vind ik teveel gedoe
<jpjacobs> als dat een probleem is encrypteer, verdeel en heers!
<RawChid> encrypted backup op USB-sticks
<rp2> ik wil bv een dagboekje gaan bijhouden
<rp2> toch wel het liefst elektronisch, mijn handschrift is niet geweldig
<JapyDooge> rp2: mja, niks echt schokkens idd - tapes hebben wel encryptie
<JapyDooge> dropbox + encryptie gaat niet werken helaas
<JapyDooge> of je moet per-file encrypten
<rp2> dat kan toch?
<jpjacobs> encfs he
<rp2> kun je met encfs
<rp2> even proberen hoe je encfs op Windows aanspreekt, moet vast kunnen
<jpjacobs> maar hou vooral rekening met de birthday paradox
<JapyDooge> mja binnen dropbox he
<JapyDooge> en ook zo dat je het nog steeds kan lezen op andere machines die aan dropbox hangen
<JapyDooge> maar ene encrypted archive, zoals een truecrypt volume oid op dropbox gaat niet werken
<jpjacobs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_attack
<rp2> hoezo niet?
<rp2> wat heeft een birthday attack ermee te maken ? (ik moest het eerst opzoeken)
<JapyDooge> dan moet dropbox bij iedere wijziging dat hele archive van x GB opnieuw uploaden, omdat het als 1 file telt
<jpjacobs> meer data versleuteld met dezelfde key maakt het een pak makkelijker om je key te kraken
<JapyDooge> jup
<rp2> misschien is dit wat: http://yarbu.sourceforge.net/
<rp2> aha, dus je moet per file enctypten als je Dropbox gebruikt
<rp2> of in elk geval per niet-vaak-veranderende subdirectory
<jpjacobs> wel, eerder per file een andere key gebruiken is ideaal ;) maar misschien wat omslachtig
<JapyDooge> in theorie kun je natuurlijk iets als de filename gebruiken als salt
<JapyDooge> dat is vrij onverwacht
<JapyDooge> of de datum oid
<rp2> het moet ook een beetje simpel blijven ...
<jpjacobs> prof crypto zei ooit in de les: First rule of cryptography : don't do it yourself
<rp2> juist
<rp2> het handigste zou zijn om zelf iets met fuse te maken dat de encyptie zodanig doet dat je Dropbox-backend niet te veel dataverkeer heeft en toch redelijk beveiligd is
<rp2> of nouja, het hoeft geen fuse te zijn, het kan ook een handmatig syhcronisatiecommando zijn, zoiets als rsync behalve dat het encryptie en decryptie doet
<rp2> hoe dan ook dank voor het meedenken
<rp2> ik ga eens uitzoeken hoe duur zo'n routertje met harde schijf zou zijn
<rp2> dan is crypto niet zo'n punt meer
<rp2> voor mijbn werk hebben we dit probleem trouwens ook, maar dan is het vooral archiveren
<JapyDooge> jpjacobs: mja, geen eigen encryptie bedenken ofc, maar je kan wel zelf bepalen wat de salt is als je een eigen tooltje gebruikt wat (al bestaande) encryptie doet voor je
<JapyDooge> op het werk archiveren we alles op tapes
<JapyDooge> ideaal
<JapyDooge> tapes van 10+ jaar oud die het nog prima doen
<JapyDooge> dat kun je bij disks, optische media, enz allemaal vergeten
<rp2> juist
<rp2> hoeveel kan er tegenwoordig op een tape?
<JapyDooge> euh, die we atm gebruiken doen 400GB uncompressed, 800GB compressed oid
<JapyDooge> maar er zijn al grotere
<jpjacobs> 100 Kb zoals in de gouw oude comodore tijd :p
<JapyDooge> hehe
<rp2> ik heb 15 jaar geleden als systeembeheerders nog wel zelf met tapes zitten werken, maar handmatige tape backup vind ik nogal foutgevoelig
<JapyDooge> tapes kun je prima automatiseren
<JapyDooge> dat is hier helemaal geautomatiseerd
<JapyDooge> Dell taperobot + NetVault
<JapyDooge> http://www.quest.com/netvault/
<JapyDooge> en NetVault is echt awesome :)
<rp2> ok
<rp2> zoiets hebben wij ook, maar het wordt alleen voor backup gebruikt, niet voor archiveren
<rp2> ik moet rebooten (Windows) ... groeten
<RawChid> Birthday paradox is toch om hash collisions te vinden? Lijkt me niet een probleem als je aan het versleutelen bent
<RawChid> jpjacobs^
<jpjacobs> RawChid: ook ja
<jpjacobs> mja, tis een beetje floe in mijn hoofd. blijkt vooral ook met digitale handtekeningen een probleem te zijn.
<lg188> wat moet ik doen als ik in screen perongelijk een ctrl+a heb gedaan?
<lg188> esc?
<lordievader> lg188: Bij mij in byobu (met screen backend) is het zo dat als de eerste character niet word herkend als commando je je gewone input terug krijgt.
<lg188> due een niet gebruikte toets gebruiken?
<lordievader> lg188: Experimenteer zou ik zeggen, weet niet hoeveel verschil er tussen screen en byobu zit.
<lg188> DrCake heeft problemen denk ik
<rutger> avond iedereen
<rutger> blijkbaar heeft firefox men plug-in voor flash-player gesloopt ?
<OerHeks> kan, ik zag vandaag een nieuw flash-update.
<OerHeks> is firefox 16 al uit?
<rutger> ja, is vandaag op men kubuntu gekomen
<lordievader> Ik kreeg vandaag ook de update, heeft bij mij niet flash gesloopt.
<OerHeks> Ik heb geen firefox, kan niet meekijken. nieuwe flash werkt overigens prima hier.
<rutger> staat ook op de website dat flash niet meer voor linux ondersteund wordt
<OerHeks> WebM is ook prima.
<Jhinta> goeie avond
<Jhinta> iemand die weet hoe ik dit kan oplossen ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<exalt> wat?
<exalt> de goede avond ?
<FOAD> Door dit te doen:
<FOAD> !FOAD
<exalt> hah! dat klopt
<FOAD> Hrm.
<StefandeVries> Kanaalspecifiek.
<Jhinta> i know , me systeem is aan het updaten dus kan die ssh niet in om copy past te doen
<exalt> <botmodus>
<exalt> Elke woensdag luister je vanaf 22:00 naar FOAD's Schaduwzijde via http://lichtsnel.nl:1234/radio. Eindelijk een programma zonder hits! (Maar wel unieke primeurs.) Bezoek ook zijn website: http://ikwil.foad.nu
<exalt> </botmodus>
<Jhinta> daar is tie dan
<Jhinta>  error: Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?) while accessing
<Jhinta> als ik  git clone ( elke https doe )
<OerHeks> There is a better way than using http access and that is to use the ssh service offered by github on port 443 of the ssh.github.com server
<OerHeks> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3777075/https-github-access
<Jhinta> hey oerheks , altijd aanwezig he
<OerHeks> Awel
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De logs, notulen en actielijst van de vergadering van de gemeenschapsraad staan weer online.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Raadleden, deze graag controleren op volledigheid en correctheid.
<Jhinta> tnx voor die link begrijp nu wat er aan de hand is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Logs:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20121010/Log
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Notulen:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20121010#Notulen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Actielijst:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20121010/Actielijst
<OerHeks> Dank u.
<OerHeks> ik ving dit op in Ubuntu, je kan wel via https, maar dan moet je iets doen als Change the https:// to git://
<OerHeks> maar SSH is toch veel cooler?
<Jhinta> nou , het prbleem is , dat ik op die raspberry zit en xbmc als gui , and ab van tv als remote -> en updates van bepalde apps gaan via https
<Jhinta> dus die ssh is enkel voor note gevallen
<Jhinta> nood
<lg188> ehum, ik probeer rtcwake te gebruiken om men server tijdelijk neer te halen
<lg188> ik gebruik atm #rtcwake -s 1 -n -v
<lg188> en die zegt dat standy niet mogelijk is
<lg188> heb al in bios gekeken en niks gevonden in verband met rtc
<lg188> en mem is ook al niet doenbaar
<OerHeks> standby, dan heb je swap nodig, toch?
<lg188> ik denk dat ik swap heb
<lg188> >denk
 * lg188 dubble check
<lg188> jup heb swap
<lg188> meh dat wordt opslaan op disk dan?
<OerHeks> dat weet ik niet zeker, als dat zo is, dan moet de swap meer zijn dan alleen je ramsize.
<lg188> men harde schijven zijn denk ik niet tegoei geformateerd
<OerHeks>  touch /forcefsck
<lg188> eh dat is fout qfgelopen
<lg188> heb sudo rtwqke disk -s 10 gedaan, moest uiteindelijk de stroom eruit trekken
<lg188> omdat die niet meer wilde booten
<lg188> dus er iets ferm mis met deze server
<lg188> gonna buy a beter onc; once i get out of this house
<Debagen> hallo
<Debagen> ik heb een vraag
<CoolePascal> lo
<CoolePascal> barst los
<CoolePascal> mischien kunne we er iets mee
<Debagen> heb net Ubuntu studio gedownload en wou deze installeren via wubi en dan kan ik bij bureaubladomgeving alles kiezen behalve ubuntu studio
<Debagen> heb geprobeert met gewoon ubuntu te kiezen maar dan heb ik de normale versie
<OerHeks> welke image ? > http://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<Debagen> gewoon via http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/afgeleiden/ubuntu-studio?q=node/95
<Debagen> en dan 32 bits ubuntu studuio
<OerHeks> oke, vreemd dat je 'gewoon ubuntu' krijgt.
<CoolePascal> debagen ik haak af... user applicaties zijn niet mijn ding
<Debagen> haha oke
<Debagen> ik zal die ander is proberen
<Debagen> na mijn idee de zelfde
<Debagen> ik gaat hem nog wel even op een dvdtje branden
<Debagen> in iedergeval bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-11
<john___> hoj
<john___> toevallig iemand on hier?
<lordievader> john___: Wat is je vraag?
<john___> Ik ben nogal nieuw in het ubuntu gebeuren maar ik zit hier met een laptop die ik niet meer gebruik en ik zou mij eens op ubuntu willen toeleggen. Ik ben atm bezig met het formateren van de HDD van die laptop.
<john___> maar nu vraag ik mij af welke versie ik er het beste opzet en hoe ik dat juist doe
<john___> in eerste instantie denk ik gewoon aan de standaard ubuntu versie omdat het ten slotte eerst wat verkennen zal worden
<john___> En ik zou het via usb willen instaleren, maar wat moet ik daarvoor downloaden
<lordievader> john___: Hier heb je een walkthrough om een live-usb stick te maken: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<lordievader> john___: Het formateren doet de live-cd/usb zelf wel trouwens.
<john___> oh ok bedankt, die was ik nog niet tegengekomen, ik had wel al een engels linkje gevonden maar Nederlands is altijd beter hé ;)
<john___> en ik laat hem wel gewoon even verder formateren, is toch maar 60G dus zal wel niet te lang duren
<john___> in ieder geval al bedankt en misschien tot sebiet
<john___> ow hij is ook Engels maar maakt niet uit, is in ieder geval een ander elink dan ik al had gevonden :p
<lordievader> john___: Die link is bij mij in het Engels. Wat ik persoonlijk beter vind dan Nederlands, maarja dat is persoonlijk.
<john___> hehe, zag het ook juist, ja maakt op zich niet zoveel uit, engels zou geen probleem mogen zijn :) maar eerst even proberen
<schyzofrenic> kort vraagje zit er al 3/4e van mijn lunchpauze mee te @$@$%en  ik draai de 12.04 linux voyager os ( een xfce van ubuntu) maar mijn audio kaart wordt herkend maar op alle settings als output krijg ik geen geluid over de speakers
<schyzofrenic> is een macbook pro 3.1 uit 2007
<schyzofrenic> tevens draait mijn cpu erg hoog bij bijv. aspelen van een video ik ging voor de xfce omdat deze juist lichter zou zijn op de hardware
<schyzofrenic> lol
<schyzofrenic> mooie
<schyzofrenic> wat mij echter ook opvalt is dat de machine probeerd de audio optisch af te spelen ( ledje in optische poort gaat branden) maar bij output staat die op analog
<jpjacobs> hmm pas van iemand gehoord die een defecte optische audio uitgang had, waardoor die steeds dacht dat er een kabel in stak, en dus nooit langs de speakers wou spelen. Misschien iets gelijkaardig?
<jpjacobs> of misschien kan je eens kijken naar de opties die je kan meegeven bij het inladen van de module die je kaart aanstuurt
<schyzofrenic> is niet de optische poort want mijn dualboot - win7 werkt prima na installeren van de driver packages
<schyzofrenic> en waar kan ik die opties zien ?
<schyzofrenic> ben een redenlijke linux newb, heb hem puur geinstalleerd om het te leren kennen
<jpjacobs> sja lsmod |less geeft je alle geladen kernel modules. In de autput van dmesg|grep -A 10 -B 10 -i audio kan je normaal vinden welke audio driver (kernel module) geladen werd voor je audio kaart
<jpjacobs> en eens je die hebt, kan je met modinfo <module> opvragen welke opties die module aanneemt.
<jpjacobs> Maar ik zou er eens op googlen, de juist naam/nummer van je audio kaart en ubuntu + audio
<jpjacobs> 9 kansen op 10 heeft iemand anders al hetzelfde probleem gehad.
<ubuntu22> iemand hier ervaring met edubuntu, ltsp, en ProxyDHCP ?
<Ririshi> Hallooi
<Ririshi> niemand actief hiero?
<lordievader> Ririshi: Heb geduld en stel je vraag, wellicht antwoord iemand.
<Ririshi> nee ik ben gewoon... benieuwd ;p sorry lordievader
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Ririshi: Heb je een vraag?
<Ririshi> lordievader: nee niet echt ik werd hierheen gestuurd vanaf ubuntu, omdat ik met thependulum en vianocturna nederlands begon te praten :p
<lordievader> Ririshi: Oke, ik dacht dat je een vraag had.
<OerHeks> grinnik, er helpen veel nl luitjes daar, idd
<Ririshi> OerHeks: ook echt letterlijk grinnik? nou leuk (:
<Ririshi> ik zag jou daar ook rondhangen
<OerHeks> Als je snel veel wilt leren over ubuntu, is daar idlen een goede start.
<Ririshi> jaa
<Ririshi> je pakt heel veel op
<Ririshi> ik ben nu aan 't querien met ThePendulum :p
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-12
<mbst> goedemorgen
<mbst> weet iemand hoe ik ervoor kan zorgen dat ik ssh:// links vanuit firefox kan openen in nautilus?
<mbst> op mijn eigen computer heb ik dit al draaiend, maar op een andere computer krijg ik dit niet voor elkaar
<mbst> ik heb al wel de network.protocol-handler.expose.ssh toegevoegd in firefox, maar ik krijg steeds de melding dat er geen programma is geaccoceerd met het protocol
<lordievader> mbst: Dit heb je denk ik ook al gedaan? http://2stech.ca/index.php/linux/linuxtutotials/readmes/105-adding-ssh-to-firefox
<mbst> bedankt voor je antwoord, die heb ik inderdaad nog niet geprobeerd
<mbst> maar wat is de locatie van nautilus?
<mbst> ow die staat erbij
<mbst> shame on me
<lordievader> mbst: En anders kan je "whereis <program-name>" uitvoeren, zoekt hij zelf wel waar het is.
<mbst> helaas, dat werkt niet
<mbst> overigens bestaat /usr/bin/nautilus niet, en whereis nautilus werkt helaas ook niet :-(
<lordievader> mbst: Ik krijg de volgende regel: nautilus: /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/lib/nautilus /usr/bin/X11/nautilus /usr/share/nautilus /usr/share/man/man1/nautilus.1.gz
<lordievader> mbst: Is nautilus uberhaupt geinstalleerd?
<lordievader> mbst: Weet niet hoe het nu staat met de hele Unity...
<lordievader> Maargoed, ik moet gaan. Succes.
<mbst> ja hij is geïnstalleerd, maar bedankt voor je hulp iig
<mbst> ow ik was nog ingelogd met ssh op een server, zocht dus niet op de pc
<mbst> hij bestaat idd en is toegevoegd in firefox, iemand anders nog een idee hoe ik dat werkend krijg?
<CoolePascal> p
<help> hi
<help> i just downloaded ubuntu deskop
<Guest94311> how to use it lol (srry)
<lordievader> Guest94311: You know this is the Dutch help channel? Perhaps you should go to #ubuntu, however you downloaded the iso? Do you have a writable cd at hand?
<ilovebrewski> Hellu iedereen
<ilovebrewski> misschien kan iemand mij helpen met het volgende
<ilovebrewski> ik heb gisteren een pc gebouwd en heb er kubuntu op gezet
<leoquant> knap werk
<jpjacobs> goeie move
<leoquant> \o/
<ilovebrewski> ik heb mij samsung tv erop gezet en was fucking traag
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Define "fuckin traag"
<leoquant> de tv neem ik aan? hoe/wat traag?
<ilovebrewski> nu dacht ik dat het aan de instal lag, maar nadat ik mij pc monitor erop heb aangesloten doet alles het goed
<ilovebrewski> define fucking traag bedoel ik dat het lang duurt voordat ik beeld heb
<leoquant> tijdens het opstarten ofzo?
<jpjacobs> btw, hou het familievriendelijk vrienden ...
<ilovebrewski> my bad
<ilovebrewski> idd tijdens het opstarten
<leoquant> graag meer input/info
<leoquant> ik haak af
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Ligt dat niet gewoon aan de tv? Bij onze Phillips duurt het ook een tijdje voordat hij beeld geeft.
<jpjacobs> hoe is ie aangesloten (VGA, dvi hdmi, ...) , welke grafische kaart steekt er in je bak, welke driver gebruik je ervoor, ....
<ilovebrewski> hij is aangesloten middels hdmi via versterker
<ilovebrewski> gewoon onboard video kaart
<jpjacobs> en als je de versterker er eens tussen uit gooit, is ie dan nog zo traag?
<jpjacobs> (tussen haakjes, ik heb geen ervaring met hdmi :p)
<ilovebrewski> nog geen driver geinstalleerd, maar het gekke dat hij het op een pc scherm wel goed doet
<ilovebrewski> ik heb de versterker er nog niet tussenuit gehaald. Ga ik proberen
<jpjacobs> wat is de resolutie van je TV? zou kunnen dat de open source driver geen probleem maakt van kleine schermen, maar het moeilijker krijgt met grote
<jpjacobs> Allee, ik ben maar ideeen aan het spuien he ... misschien ook eens kijken naar wat het commando "dmesg | less" geeft
<ilovebrewski> ok zal is ff kijken maar volg mij resolutie van pc scherm hoger als tv
<ilovebrewski> je hebt het nu over en commando
<ilovebrewski> ik ben eigenlijk nieuw met linux ;)
<ilovebrewski> ik heb er tijdelijk xbmcbuntu op gezet
<ilovebrewski> ik ga weer kubuntu erop zetten
<ilovebrewski> ben strax weer terug om je commando te proberen
<Maikel> advocaat Maikel zet de meter aan:
<Maikel> misshien weet jij dit
<Maikel> maar ik moet binnenkort taakstraffen
<Maikel> maar ik wil naar londen emigreren
<Maikel> oeps wrong chan
<Peter____> hey
<lordievader> Peter____: Hallo.
<Peter____> http://pastie.org/private/y4pgzajdhdpj5d8wt6ybvw
<Peter____> dat probleem heb ik nog steeds met gnome-shell
<Peter____> met 2 beeldschermen :S
<Peter____> heb je een idee lordievader ?
<lordievader> Peter____: Ik heb veel te weinig informatie om hier iets zinnigs over te zeggen.
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart, wat voor ubuntu, en welk programma geeft deze error?
<lordievader> Om mee te beginnen...
<Peter____> http://pastie.org/private/t43ynbbwoyxacvm2mwa09a
<Peter____> ubuntu 12.10, gnome 3.6, kernel 3.5.0.17 dacht ik
<Peter____> videokaart ffk ijken
<Peter____> ati rc410 is gpu
<lordievader> Peter____: Heb je via de Jockey de driver geinstaleerd? (Als er een driver voor is...)
<Peter____> nee, geen driver geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Peter____: Meestal heeft de opensource driver problemen met de meer advanced features van een grafiche kaart. Dus het is aan te raden om de driver te installeren.
<Peter____> waar kan ik die vinden?
<Peter____> heb nu namelijk een beta ;/
<Peter____> gevonden XD
<lordievader> Peter____: Voer "jockey-gtk" uit in een terminal.
<peter_> gedaan, alleen als ik jockey-gtk run zegt hij niet geinstalleerd, doe ik sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk -> nieuwste versie al
<peter_> ah, gebruik Gallium 0.4 on ATI RC410 nu
<lordievader> peter_: Hmm... lijkt mij nog steeds een goede om over te stappen op de ATI/AMD driver, moet zeggen dat ik geen ervaring heb met Gallium.
<peter_> ja, maar hoe doe ik dat als jockey-gtk zegt ik ben niet geinstalleerd :S
<lordievader> peter_: Zegt "lspci | grep VGA" ook dat je een RC410 hebt?
<peter_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<ilovebrewski> wie kan mij helpen??
<ilovebrewski> het volgende
<ilovebrewski> gisteren pc gebouwd en kubuntu erop gezet
<ilovebrewski> bij opstarten duurt het lang voordat ik signaal heb op mijn tv
<ilovebrewski> het signaal loopt vanaf pc via versterker naar tv middels hdmi
<ilovebrewski> als ik hem direct aansluit op tv geen problemen
<lordievader> peter_: Heb je 32-bit of 64-bit?
<ilovebrewski> 32-bit geinstalleerd
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Je bent hier niet de enige met problemen...
<peter_> 32bit
<ilovebrewski> niet . . . .?
<lordievader> peter_: Hier staat dat de Radeon Xpress word ondersteund: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.2.3.2&lang=English
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Maargoed, zoals ik al eerder zei, ligt het niet aan je tv?
<peter_> zo de knetters
<peter_> dependences
<peter_> 35 pakketten
<OerHeks> lordievader, lijkt mij dat het zijn versterker is.
<lordievader> OerHeks: Heb je gelijk in.
<peter_> heel wat perl stuff
<lordievader> peter_: Waar ben je precies mee bezig?
<peter_> dat script
<peter_> runt hij en gaat hij dingen installeren
<OerHeks> klinkt goed ..
<lordievader> peter_: De ati-driver-<rommel>.run script?
<peter_> Continuing package build ..
<peter_> yep ati-driver ... run
<peter_> hmm
<peter_> heb nu een  fglrx-installer_8.593.orig.tar.gz er bij gekregen
<peter_> 55mb
<lordievader> Hmm is kennelijk anders dan recente drivers.
<peter_> en nog 3 andere bestands extensies
<peter_> maar die zijn zo klein
<lordievader> peter_: Laat je een package maken of iets dergelijks?
<lordievader> ilovebrewski: Je versterker is neem ik aan voor audio? Kan je de twee paden niet apart doen?
<peter_> 	Ubuntu/7.10 	Ubuntu/8.04 	Ubuntu/8.10 	Ubuntu/9.04 	Ubuntu/gutsy 	Ubuntu/hardy 	Ubuntu/intrepid 	Ubuntu/jaunty 	Ubuntu/source
<peter_> denk het
<peter_> had de keuze uit de bovenstaande :S
<OerHeks> EOL, behalve 8.04 server
<lordievader> OerHeks: Dit is vanuit de AMD driver.
<lordievader> Maar het is wel te zien dat het legacy is.
<OerHeks> ow, ik dacht distro
<lordievader> OerHeks: In de driver kan je ervoor kiezen om packages te generen voor een distro.
<peter_> maargoed, nu heb ik nog die tar.gz xD
<lordievader> peter_: Niet een .deb?
<peter_> nee XD
<peter_> .gz, .dsc. changes and .tar.gz
<lordievader> peter_: Dat is vreemd, heb je voor de laatste optie gekozen?
<peter_> Ubuntu/source ja
<lordievader> peter_: Ik begin nu ook wel een beetje te twijfelen of dit wel gaat werken... Maargoed als je voor 9.04 kiest die zal wel een .deb opleveren. Of deze package ook op 12.04 geinstalleerd kan worden is een ander verhaal...
<peter_> right ..
<peter_> fglrx-installer_8.593-0ubuntu1_i386.changes.  Please manually install
<OerHeks> dpkg -i <deb>
<OerHeks> maar als je de nieuwste al hebt, dan lees je dat weer.
<peter_> heb geen deb :P
<OerHeks> ow ik dahct dat er net een deb gebuild werd.
<peter_> nee tar.gz :P
<OerHeks> source
<peter_> ja
<peter_> gaat niet veel worden ben ik bang
<peter_> Er is een probleem opgetreden bij het initialiseren van de Catalyst Control Center Linux-editie.  Dit kan de volgende oorzaken hebben.  Er is geen stuurprogramma voor de grafische AMD-kaart geïnstalleerd of het AMD-stuurprogramma werkt niet goed. Installeer het geschikte AMD-stuurprogramma voor uw AMD-hardware, of configureer deze met behulp van aticonfig.
<lordievader> peter_: De install is gelukt?
<peter_> ik heb die catalyst control rommel
<peter_> maar driver install werkt niet zegt ie
<lordievader> peter_: Heb je je pc gereboot?
<peter_> nog niet
<peter_> moment
<lordievader> Hoop niet dat ie nu op een zwart scherm komt.
<steef78> iemand die mij kan helpen?
<steef78> probleem met mij hdd in ubuntu volgens mij
<OerHeks> vertel je probleem, misschien dat iemand een antwoord weet.
<steef78> ik gebruik ubuntu als server, sinds paar dagen stottert mijn fims en series, ook wanneer ik via sabnzb dowload krijg ik foutmeldingen bij het uitpakken
<steef78> nabewerking is afgebroken (kan de bestemmingsmap niet maken)
<steef78> denk dat ik moet defragmenteren ofzo, maar ja, kan dat in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> defragmenteren hoeft niet.
<OerHeks> *ext3/4
<OerHeks> maar dat sabnzb gedoe snap ik niet zoveel van.
<steef78> maar het lijkt alsof de hdd geen 2 dingen meet tegelijk kan.
<OerHeks> wat geeft "df -h "
<steef78> df -h?
<JanC> OerHeks: defragmenteren kan soms wel nodig zijn  ☺
<JanC> maar zal hier wel niet het probleem zijn, hopelijk
<JanC> een map niet kunnen maken klinkt alsof de schijf ofwel vol is, ofwel het bestandssysteem beschadigd of zo
<OerHeks> ja, daarom df -h om te zien of er ergens 99% of meer staat
<JanC> ook dmesg nakijken of er hardware errors zijn
<JanC> hardware/driver
<JanC> kijk ook naar vrij geheugen... (swappen kan dit veroorzaken uiteraard)
<JanC> eventueel ene probleem met Samba/NFS/whatever je gebruikt om die data van de server naar de afspeel-PC te sturen
<steef78> schijf is niet vol.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-13
<Marc__> ben ik hier goed voor support?
<CoolePascal> maybe
<CoolePascal> brand los
<Marc__> van de week een pc gebouwd met bedoeling om te gebruien als media speler
<Marc__> nu heb ik er kubuntu op gezet en als ik hem direct op mijn tv aansluit geen problemen
<Marc__> maar als het signaal via mijn versterker loopt wel
<CoolePascal> het audio signaal ?
<Marc__> signaal vaak kwijt of duurt langer voordat ik signaal heb
<Marc__> ik probeer eerst beeld te krijgen
<Marc__> het gekke is dat als er helemaal geen signaal is op een versterker ingang het beeld blauw word
<Marc__> het blijft echter zwart
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> dat is meestal als er iets mis is met het video signaal
<CoolePascal> in essentie ligt dat aan je tv maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je het daar moet oplossen
<CoolePascal> oef
<CoolePascal> jeetje
<Marc__> ik heb al een andere hdmi poort gebruikt op mijn versterker maar hetzelfde probleem
<CoolePascal> is niet echt mijn specialiteit
<CoolePascal> ik ben meer een console man he
<Marc__> ok jammer
<CoolePascal> vroegah was ik helemaal lost op grafischer kaarten maar dat was eens ooit
<CoolePascal> in de begin tijd van linux
<CoolePascal> MAAAAR
<CoolePascal> er lopen hier zat lui rond
<CoolePascal> die wel helemaal desktop minded zijn
<CoolePascal> gewoon ff in het kanaal blijven hangen
<Marc__> doe ik thnx
<CoolePascal> sucses joh
<lordievader> Marc__: Jij bent ilovebrewski? Ik had je gister een vraag gesteld, waarom doe je de twee paden niet apart (video/audio)?
<marc__> lordievader: ik heb je opmerking niet meegekregen
<lordievader> Marc__: Jij bent ilovebrewski? Ik had je gister een vraag gesteld, waarom doe je de twee paden niet apart (video/audio)?
<marc__> krijg ik dan het probleem niet dat het niet synchroon loopt
<lordievader> marc__: Dat zou je kunnen krijgen. Maar het is duidelijk dat je probleem de versterker is.
<marc__> dacht ik al
<marc__> echter als ik mij laptop (windows 7) erop aansluit heb ik dit probleem niet
<lordievader> marc__: Zijn de instellingen tussenbeide hetzelfde?
<lordievader> -10
<marc__> durf ik niet te zeggen ben namelijk geheel nieuw met linux/kubuntu
<marc__> wat bedoel je met -10?
<lordievader> marc__: Wat voor een grafische kaart heb je? En heb je hiervoor de driver geinstaleerd?
<lordievader> -10 was mijn fout, muis stond op de verkeerde pc.
<marc__> gewoon onboard video kaart op mini ITX P8H77-I
<marc__> en nog niks geinstalleerd nee
<marc__> ga ik proberen en kijken of het effect heeft
<lordievader> marc__: Geeft de jockey iets?
<marc__> sorry ik weet niet wat je bedoel
<marc__> :(
<lordievader> marc__: De jockey is een gui om "makkelijk" een gfx driver te installeren. Pak er een terminal bij en geef als commando: jockey-gtk
<marc__> moment
<marc__> bij commando uitvoeren ingetikt en er is geen respons
<lordievader> marc__: Met een enter erbij neem ik aan?
<marc__> haha ja ;) bij alleen jockey geeft hij aan dat er geen niet vrije stuurprog in gebruik zijn op deze pc
<Luckiboy> marc__, je hebt jockey-gtk wel al geprobeerd?
<lordievader> marc__: Oke, er is dus geen driver beschikbaar. Ik gebruik zelf geen Ubuntu dus ik weet niet of het bestaat maar kijk eens in de System Settings naar iets dat effect heeft op HDMI.
<marc__> mometn
<lordievader> Luckiboy: Daar wees ik hem net op...
<Luckiboy> lordievader, weet ik, maar uit marc__ 's reacties kan ik niet opmaken dat hij het werkelijk geprobeerd heeft ;)
<marc__> alleen bij scherm instellingen. daar zie je je video uitgangen en kan je instellen welke je primaire uitvoer is
<marc__> bij jockey-gtk geeft hij niks aan
<marc__> primaire uitvoer heb ik op hdmi gezet
<lordievader> marc__: Hij zou daar ook een gui moeten openen, maargoed. Heb je je versterker wel eens gegoogled in combinatie met linux/ubuntu?
<marc__> dat doet hij dus niet
<marc__> bij jockey wel
<marc__> ik ga ff googlene
<CoolePascal> x
<marc__> lordievader en luckiboy ik ga googlen en alle stuurprogs instal dan ben ik er weer
<lordievader> marc__: Je hebt de drivers al... zitten in de kernel.
<CoolePascal> x
<marc__> ok thnx lordievader
<Jeroen> goedemiddag
<Jeroen> heeft iemand een tip voor een proggie voor een cd collectie te inventariseren?
<marc__> lordievader ben jij er nog?
<lordievader> marc__: Ja?
<marc__> ik heb gegoogled maar kan er weinig over vinden. ook heb ik om te proberen er windows 7 opgezet en dit werkt wel goed als dit via mijn versterker loopt
<marc__> heb jij nog ideeen?
<lordievader> marc__: Kijk wat voor een codecs Windows gebruikt om het te versturen, bekijk de instellingen van je versterker (if any) en die van je tv.
<marc__> ok ga is kijken
<Corelmen> Hallo
<Corelmen> is het mogelijk om de unity laucher naar de onderkant van het scherm te verplaatsen
<OerHeks> Het kan, unity naar de onderkant, met een PPA, maar dit kan soms ook tot crashed leiden
<OerHeks> http://ishouvik.com/move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-12-0411-10
<OerHeks> .. op eigen risico dus.
<Corelmen> is dat ook mogelijk in ubuntu 12.10
<Corelmen> 64 bit
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> ehhh 12.10 weet ik nog niet
<Corelmen> dat ga ik daar zo achter komen
<OerHeks> support daarvoor in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> (beta channel)
<Corelmen> k
<Corelmen> thx
<OerHeks> have fun
<Corelmen> wat is beter nl archief van ubuntu of de standaard  hoofdserver
<charlvn> Corelmen: NL mirror zeker, veel sneller
<Corelmen> okay
<Luckiboy>  hallo int3nz0r
<int3nz0r> hallo luckiboy
<OerHeks> handig, om je software subscriptions terug te vinden en te herstellen > https://software-center.ubuntu.com/subscriptions/
<FOAD> Wanneer komt 12.10 uit?
<OerHeks> week of wat.
<OerHeks> 25e Oktober, hoe laat durf ik niet te voorspellen.
<OerHeks> ownee :-D
<OerHeks> Verwarrend, je leest 25 en dan de release .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule >> October 18th
<OerHeks> Donders, op Donderdag.
<FOAD> Spannend.
<FOAD> En wanneer zijn de bugs gefixt?
<OerHeks> Welke bugs .. in KDE 4.9.2 ?
<Patty_19> Hallo guys, I am new at Ubuntu, I have been playing with Ubuntu server (no GUI) for a while and there is a peculiarity I do not understand. Suddenly the font of the text  change without any reason, does anyone know why?? and how can i revert this?? ;-) thanks
<lordievader> Patty_19: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, you want the #ubuntu-server channel.
<Patty_19> thanks lordievader
<lordievader> Patty_19: No problem.
<Patty_19> :-) byy
<Corelmen> ubuntu-stickers
<Corelmen> die je via system 76 kan regelen
<Corelmen> zit daar ook een sticker voor op de windows touts bij ?
<OerHeks> Ik heb ooit een velletje gehad, via een winkel ja. daar zaten diverse maten win-toets stickers bij
<OerHeks> de link is dood :( http://www.atcomputing.nl/Aanmelding/Ubuntu_stickers.php
<OerHeks> nu alleen via canonical denk ik
<OerHeks> of softwareconsulent, die heeft ze voor 0,50 > https://www.softwareconsulent.nl/ubuntu-sticker of bij een cd..
<OerHeks> geinig
#ubuntu-nl 2012-10-14
<Darkmoon50> Hello !
<Wobbo> Wat is hetzelfde soort programma dan EOG?
<szal> wat is EOG?
<Wobbo> EOG heeft iets te lang een bug voor JPEG, en ik wil gewoon JPEG weer zien. Maar ik vraag mij af wat ik het beste kan nemen.
<Wobbo> EOG is het programma standaard bij Ubuntu om afbeeldingen te laten zien.
<Wobbo> JPEG / PNG etc.
<boto12> oops
<JanC> Wobbo: bug voor JPEG?
<JanC> ik kan gewoon JPEG bekijken?
<JanC> en EOG gebruikt gewoon de standaard image decoders van Gtk
<lg188> eh wat is een goeie speedlimit voor in een intern netwerk (bestandoverdrachten), en zodat de server niet overbelast wordt?
<lg188> ik heb hier 64kbps, en heb 14ms vertraging ipv 180ms, terwijl ik nrml 6ms heb
<lg188> ipv 180ms bij 1MBps*
<lg188> ah 256 blijkt een betere speed te zijn, maar 5ms. Fout gelezen
<Wobbo> JanC: De bug hebt te maken met resolutie. Ik heb 3x 1080x1920 met AMD.
<Wobbo> EOG heeft een bug met alleen JPEG's. PNG's werken prina.
<Wobbo> B.v. GIMP werkt prima.
<Wobbo> Alternatief dan EOG gebruik ik geeqie. Die heeft het probleem niet.
<JanC> Wobbo: nu weet ik nog altijd niet wat het probleem precies is ;) (heb je een link naar een bug-rapport misschien?)
 * JanC gaat nu eerst even stemmen
<Wobbo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/938751
<Wobbo> Geloof ik
<JanC> volgens die bug is het vermoedelijk een bug in het gebruik van kleurprofielen?
<JanC> zie de comment van Felix Rieman onderaan dat bug-rapport
<JanC> als ik het goed begrijp zou dit zelfs kunnen komen door een bug in de firmware van je monitor
<Corelmen> weet iemand een coel FPS game ?
<lg188> coel?
<lordievader> Corelmen: Tijd geen games meer gespeeld maar Nexuiz is best cool, heet nu anders zal het even opzoeken.
<lg188> ik zoek een cli tool die men muziek collectie opkuist en en sorteert in mappen
<lordievader> Corelmen: Ah Xonotic, dat was het.
<Corelmen> okay ik ga effe kijken
<Corelmen> dat Desura
<Corelmen> dats toch metzo eits als steam
<lordievader> Corelmen: Ken Desura niet, kan er dus ook niks over zeggen.
<Corelmen> okay
<JanC> Corelmen: is idd. iets als Steam
<JanC> wel kleiner, vooral indy games, maar ze waren de eerste op linux denk ik ;)
<lg188> welke poort moet openstaan op router om mail te onvangen? (server
<lg188> )*
<lordievader> lg188: Ligt eraan welk protol je gebruikt, let wel veel providers blokkeren deze poorten om span tegen te gaan.
<lordievader> lg188: De comment van providers is eigenlijk meer de andere kant op...
<lg188> eh die weet ik juist niet, mss dat ik men lokale open poorten kan zien? en men provider blookeert niks atm, heb aanvraag gedaan
<lordievader> lg188: Wil je alleen een client aan de praat krijgen of wil je een mail-server opzetten?
<lg188> een server opzetten
<lg188> netstat
<lg188> niet?
<lordievader> lg188: Oke, het very basic smtp protocol draait op poort 25.
<lordievader> lg http://www.serverschool.com/dedicated-servers/some-common-server-port-numbers/
<lordievader> lg188: ^
<lg188> lordievader: tx
<lg188> eh lordievader als ik men eigen mailbox wil lezen, kan die zen gelezen berichten niet store-en
<lg188> en krijg ik permission denied
<lordievader> lg188: Wat gebruik je uberhaupt?
<lg188> eh gwn mail command
<lg188> eeen wth, root owned men mbox bestand
<lordievader> lg188: Ik heb dat programma nooit gebruikt... Gebruik gewoon Thunderbird om mail te lezen.
<lg188> ik zit altijd op een terminal van server
<lg188> kan niet echt een GUI gebruiken
<lordievader> lg188: Dat is het leuke van mail. De client zoekt contact met de server om mail te lezen, de server zelf hoeft de mail niet te lezen.
<lordievader> lg188: Snap je de theorie achter mail?
<lg188> eh een beetje
<lordievader> lg188: Bij servers is het altijd een goed idee om eerst heel veel te lezen voordat je ermee begint te werken.
<lordievader> Ben ik tenmiste van mening.
<lg188> dat heb ik gemerkt, ik probeer altijd zoveel mogelijk de manuals te lezen
<lg188> maar over zoeits denk ik niet dat er veel in man staat
<lg188> nopes, de man page voor mail geeft gwn de werking
<lordievader> lg188: Ik doelde ook niet echt op manuals. Die mag je van mij het raam uit gooien... Voor mijn studie moest ik "Computer Networking" van James Kurose lezen, daar staan veel van dit soort onderwerpen in uitgelegt, het is wel een oersaai boek.
<lg188> eh kan ik ergens een todolist toevoegen aan men shell?
<lg188> die me lastig valt met dingen die ik nog moet doen?
<lg188> want dan voeg ik dat toe
<lordievader> Vast, vraag het Google.
 * lg188 is nog altijd niet gewend om eerste te googlen voor het te vragen 
<lordievader> Er is niks mis met vragen, moet je vooral doen. Alleen in dit geval weet ik geen dingetje die dat kan doen. Je kan natuurlijk screen gebruiken en een simpel text bestandje tonen.
<lg188> taks works as a charm
<lg188> task*
<lg188> eh ja dat wou ik kunnen doen maar dan moet ik die steeds open houden
<lg188> zou*
<lg188> en heb je toevalig een idee over muziek sorteerders?
<JanC> wat zijn "muzieksorteerders"?
<lordievader> lg188: Ik doe dat soort dingen manueel, heb nooit het gevoel dat programma's capabel zijn in wat ik wil.
<JanC> (of wat bedoel je ermee)
<lg188> ik heb 20GB aan muziek en wil die sorteren, op basis van tags
<lg188> en in mappen
<lg188> als ik dat wil doen, komen ze af met GUI-apps gelijk easytager enzo
<StefandeVries> KID3 is een fijn programma.
<StefandeVries> Dat is wat ik voor mijn collectie gebruik, althans, en ik vind het fijn werken. :)
<lg188> urgh ik zit vast in een vi scherm en ^c werkt nie
<lg188> C-a C-k did the trick
<lg188> kid3 he, zal eens kijken
<lg188> oh discogs importation enzo
<lg188> dat moet nrml lukken
<lg188> tx StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> En nu lekker taggen. :D
<lg188> idd
<StefandeVries> Vind ik zelf altijd ontzettend leuk om te doen.
<lg188> zolang het niet repetetiev wordt zoals veel van het zelfde album is dat ongeloofelijk fijn
<lg188> ah wel, ik moet nog 17gb overzetten
<lg188> aan 256kbps, opdat men server niet overbelast zou worden
<lordievader> lg188: Als je vi (of vim) wilt afsluiten typ je in command mode :q <enter>
<lg188> ik kon er niet uit
<lg188> ook niet met :quit!
<lg188> bleef terug openen
<lordievader> lg188: Heb je nog een todo-list cli prog gevonden?
<StefandeVries> nano ~/.todo
<StefandeVries> Klaar!
<Maikel> overkomt mij nou nooit
<Maikel> dat ik klem zit in een vi sessie
<StefandeVries> Goed om te weten.
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Zoiets dacht ik ook al aan, maar wellicht is er iets beters.
<imkes60mm> lg188, ook niet met :qall!
<imkes60mm> ?
<lg188> ik heb task gebruikt
<lg188> en met task edit <ID> bleef die vastzitten
<lg188> heb de window gekilled met screen
<lordievader> Hmm ohwell, guess I'll just stick to Wunderlist.
<lg188> hey
<lordievader> lg188: Welcome back.
<lg188> op men ntop staat er dat de laatste 3 minuten vol met anomalia zit
<lg188> troughput*
<lg188> wat zou de oorzaak van zo iets kunnen zijn?
<lg188> lordievader: tx
<lordievader> lg188: Dat soort topics zijn denk ik meer thuis in #ubuntu-server
<StefandeVries> Waarom niet hier?
<StefandeVries> Dit kanaal is niet desktopspecifiek. ;)
<lordievader> Ach ja, ik dacht gewoon dat hij daar sneller geholpen zou worden.
<lg188> is in t engels ?
<StefandeVries> Allicht, maar het hoort hier net zo goed thuis.
<lordievader> Oke, my bad. lg188, Ja zoals de meeste channels, is die in het Engels.
<Maikel> als je wat wilt met computers, leer dan engels
<lordievader> Agreed.
<Maikel> en daarom moet men ophouden met het belachelijke vertalen zoals gcc
<lg188> not that I am bad at it, I just perefere to have the ability to express exactly what I want
<Maikel> en wat il je dan
<StefandeVries> Slechts drie fouten.
<Maikel> lol
<StefandeVries> Waarvan 2 niet bepaald taalspecifiek, dus: good.
<lg188> StefandeVries: postieve kritiek is altijd welkom
<StefandeVries> Prefer ;)
<Maikel> C-a C-k
<lg188> en de andere fouten?
<Maikel> u werkt met screen/
<lg188> Maikel: ja
<Maikel> en dan knal je vi af door je window te killen?
<Maikel> o-0
<Maikel> je kan ook je window resetten
<StefandeVries> lg188: we beginnen zinnen meestal met hoofdletters. En we beëindigen ze normaliter met een passend vraagteken.
<StefandeVries> teken*
<Maikel> omg
<Maikel> taalpurist
<StefandeVries> Hé, hij vroeg erom. :P
<Maikel> we zitten op #ubuntu-nl en niet op #taalpurist
<Maikel> ah, ok
<StefandeVries> Zie 18:26.
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Achter een zin staat normaal een punt, en achter een vraag een vraagteken...
<StefandeVries> Zie de verbetering.
<lg188> Dit is eingelijk meer iets voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik doe berouw in stof en as.
<lg188> StefandeVries: Poetisch vandaag?
<Maikel> lg188: welke service heb je hulp mee nodig?
<Maikel> overigens behoorlijke bad performance als je zo een window in screen moet killen
<lg188> Het was ntop waar ik het op zag.
<lg188> Maikel: Het was een functionele ongewenstheid, geen enkel probleem met performance.
<Maikel> k
<lg188> En de anomalia is verdwenen van de grafieken, wat ik zie als een misrekening van ntop?
<Maikel> vraagt geen resources?
<lg188> Eh? Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt...
<Maikel> vraagt geen geheugen/is nergens mee bezig wellicht?
<Maikel> dan valt ie van ntop overzicht af
<Maikel> ps -aux |grep
<lg188> Dat ziet er mij een onvoledig statement uit..
<Maikel> ps -aux |grep anomalia
<Maikel> kom, die regexp begreep je :)
<lg188> Niet echt. En ben een upload bezig van ongeveer 4h geleden. 20Gb aan data aan 128KB/s
<lg188> vooral om server niet te overbelasten
<Maikel> sterkte
<Maikel> lol
<Maikel> maar hoezo de server niet over te belasten?
<Maikel> ik pomp zoiets binnen 1 een uur naar binnen of er op
<Maikel> merk er niets van
<viezerd> het verschil moet er wezen he
<Maikel> zo bijzonder is het niet hoor
<Maikel> lg188: is je server co-located?
<lg188> Nee, server staat in men eigen huis, er is maar 1 ext hdd op het moment
<Maikel> en je pompt interr die 20gb erop?
<lg188> en ben te lui om een ext3 of 4 reader te instaleren
<lg188> intern?
<lg188> ja
<Maikel> dan belast je het heus niet over
<Maikel> gooi die kraan maar open
<Maikel> ben je van dat gezeur ook af :)
<lg188> is niet alleen een terminal-server, is ook een teamspeak server. Latency enzo
<lg188> op 1MB/s had ik intern 180ms ping ipv 6ms
<Maikel> hmm
<Maikel> k
<lg188> Het is hier ook geen super traject van data
 * Maikel heeft glasvezel ^_^
<Maikel> (nog wel)
<lg188> desktop -> Wifi -> router -> powerline -> cat5 -> server
<Maikel> oh ja mijn laptop hangt ook aan de wifi
<lordievader> lg188: Werkt "powerline" een beetje?
<lg188> Ik moet eens testen als die powerline een bottleneck is
<StefandeVries> Of.
<lg188> lordievader: Ik gebruik hem nu,
<OerHeks> powerline kan iets vertragen, dat is normaal
<lordievader> lg188: Wat voor een snelheden haal je erop?
<JanC> powerline is trager dan ethernet, maar vermoedelijk sneller dan je internetverbinding
<lg188> lordievader: Dat is het hem juist, ik weet niet hoe je zoiets moet testen
<OerHeks> Als een stream loopt, gaat het goed.
<lg188> ja ik kan muziek stromen naar anderen
<lg188> streamen*
<lg188> zonder problemen
<JanC> muziek streamen heeft zeer weinig bandbreedte nodig
<lg188> ik zal effe eens pingen tussen server en desktop
<JanC> ping is wat anders dan bandbreedte
<JanC> ping = latency
<lg188> 3.77ms ping
<lg188> avg
<lg188> hoe test ik die dan?
<JanC> dus latency is laag genoeg dat het niet relevant is
<JanC> lg188: je kan de snelheid bekijken waarmee je data van/naar die server kopieert bijvoorbeeld
<lg188> ik heb die ingesteld
<JanC> download/upload
<lg188> op 128kbs atm
<lg188> ik zal eventjes uitzetten
<JanC> die snelheid beperken is redelijk zinloos, tenzij je bijvoorbeeld tegelijkertijd een netwerk/video-stream wil bekijken of zo
<JanC> en zelfs dan gebruik je nog beter QoS dan een vaste limiet
<lg188> QoS?
 * lg188 zit al op google
<StefandeVries> Good thing.
<lg188> Moet ik dit doorkangen ? http://lartc.org/
<OerHeks> pak gewoon een wiki pagina
<lg188> 11mbs
<lg188> volgens ntop
<lg188> iftop*
<lg188> iftop en ntop*
<lg188> en die ging zelfs tot 18mb/s
<lg188> trackt munin ook als men server fouten vertoont?
<StefandeVries> Definieer fouten.
<lg188> want zoals u gemerkt hebt, is men server gewoon gestopt
<lg188> men keyboard-ledjes flikkerden
<Jeeves_> Je bedoelt een kernel-panic?
<Jeeves_> Dan zal munin gewoon geen contact kunnen maken
<Jeeves_> Je kunt wel panic=5 opgeven al kernel-optie
<Jeeves_> Dan reboot ie de volgende keer als ie panict
<lg188> is dat in grub?
<Jeeves_> ka
<Jeeves_> ja
<lg188> okay, ik wist dat ik er ooit moest ingaan
<lg188> geen man pages voor grub?
<lg188> ook niet voor grub2?
<OerHeks> tuurlijk wel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OerHeks> shift vasthouden @boot, e voor edit
<lg188> >server
<lg188> >headless
<lg188> zit nu in /etc/default/grub
<OerHeks> monitor aansluiten
<lordievader> lg188: Lees ook deze thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<lg188> is dit een goeie grub config? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1867182
<lg188> ben helemaal niet zeker
<lg188> moet daarna nog update-grub doen zeker?
<lg188> dan krijg ik: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1867190
<erkan^> waar kan ik een bugs melden: een tekst "_Details" onder systeeminstellingen klopt niet, dat moet "Details" zijn ?
<lg188> dat zou hier zien https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<lg188> kijk eerst als het al niet gemeld is
<erkan^> amai dat zijn veel bugs
<FOAD> Lees ze allemaal even zorgvuldig door erkie.
<OerHeks> Geinig, open http://duckduckgo.com/ en tiep " !ppa firefox "
<erkan^> ow erkie :P
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> ello
<kebabfish_> hallo
<Vincent_> weet iemand als de functie "intel clear video HD" werkt onder Ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> geen idee
<trijntje> Vincent_: wat zou die test moeten doen?
<Vincent_> http://www.intel.nl/content/www/nl/nl/architecture-and-technology/clear-video-hd/clear-video-hd-technology-general.html
<lordievader> Is dat niet technologie die in hun processoren zit ingebakken?
<Fermata> Ja.
<lordievader> Dan is het os onafhankelijk, lijkt mij.
<lordzett> jeej morgen mijn mobo apu ennieuwe cooler terug
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-08
<Monsterpolo> hallo allemaal
<Monsterpolo> ik had er een vraag je
<Monsterpolo> ik wil jullie helpen om ubuntu te verbeteren ?
<Monsterpolo> hallo allemaal
<Fermata> Hallo Monsterpolo.
<Fermata> Hoe wil je gaan bijdragen.
<Monsterpolo> ik wil graag meehelpen om ubuntu te verbeteren
<Fermata> Dat is fijn. :)
<Fermata> En hoe precies?
<Monsterpolo> software
<Fermata> Ah, je bent een programmeur?
<Monsterpolo> niet echt maar ik weet best veel over computers enz
<Fermata> Oke.
<Fermata> We hebben een groep mensne in #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo die mensen zoals jij begeleiden.
<Monsterpolo> ok
<Fermata> Wellicht kan je daar eens navragen, al betwijfel ik of ik het daar nu actief is; veel mensen werken nu en zo.
<Monsterpolo> hoelaat zijn die mensen online dan ?
<Fermata> Doorgaans tegen de avond.
<Fermata> Vanaf 18:00.
<Monsterpolo> dankje
<Monsterpolo> ik heb alijd onder windows gewerkt maar dat draait niet zo soepel
<Monsterpolo> daar aan tegen ubuntu wel maar er moet alles draai zijn maar dat is het nog lang niet
<Monsterpolo> zoals games enz
<Fermata> Klopt.
<Monsterpolo> daar mee wil ik me bezig houden
<Monsterpolo> ik wil dat ubuntu nog meer uitgebreid word
<Monsterpolo> maar dankjewel voor de informatie
<Fermata> Graag gedaan :)
<greenman__> kan iemand mij mischien helpen?bij de installatie van ubuntu vraagt het programma om gebruikers naam en wachtwoord,maar dat is bij mij niet bekend
<OerHeks> greenman__, heel goed, deze mag je zelf verzinnen, na wachtwoord moet je deze nog een keer ingeven.
<Monsterpolo18> hallo allemaal
<NaS0r> Hoi
<NaS0r> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen heb zonet 2 virtuele hosts aangemaakt via apache in linux maar in mij windows pakt hij alleen een domein1 en als ik domein2 invoer komt het dezelde index als domein 1.
<NaS0r> ?
<OerHeks> ik heb dat nog nooit gedaan, NaS0r, maar misschien heb je iets aan deze howto  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1781209
<Monsterpolo> hallo allemaal
<commandoline> NaS0r: kan je je config pasten?
<NaS0r> Hoi
<NaS0r> Moment hoor ik lees ff de forum door
<NaS0r> Ik heb precies dit probleem hier
<NaS0r> stackoverflow.com/questions/11144745/apache-multiple-domains-setup
<NaS0r> Ik heb zo net de stappen gevolgd maar probleem blijft zich voordoen.
<commandoline> NaS0r: zonder configbestand is het blind gokken.
<NaS0r> Ja dat is waar
<commandoline> NaS0r: kan je het op http://paste.ubuntu.com/ zetten?
<NaS0r> Ja momentje
<NaS0r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210620/
<NaS0r> Ik heb dit zonet overgetypt er zit een typ foutje maar op mijn laptop waar de ubuntu op draait is alles gewoon goed
<NaS0r> dus webiste1 is gewoon website1
<commandoline> NaS0r: ServerName moet een adres zijn.
<commandoline> bijv. server1.mijndomein.nl
<commandoline> even een voorbeeldje erbij pakken...
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6210626/
<NaS0r> Maar hoezo moet daar ook een directory zitten
<NaS0r> Ben zo terug
<commandoline> die directory-tag zijn een aantal instellingen. Niet noodzakelijk, het gaat om het DocumentRoot/ServerName stuk.
<ijss> Goedenavond
<NaS0r> ja ben er weer
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-09
<lordzett> lo
<ijss> Goedemorgen, ik heb een vraag over een download van hp betreffende mijn Ubunt besturingssysyteem.
<Kebabfish> goedemorgen
<ijss> Ik heb het bestand   hplip-3.13.9.run  gedownload, om mijn HP Deskjet 3070A aan de praat te krijgen maar ik weet niet hoe ik verder moet............
<Kebabfish> dat is gelukkig niet zo heel moeilijk
<Kebabfish> maar de printer wordt niet standaard ondersteund?
<Kebabfish> volgens mij wordt deze printer al ondersteund, inclusief de scanner
<ijss> O help ik dacht dat ik dat allemaal zelf moest uitvinden maar inderddaad de printer doet het wel
<Kebabfish> Ubuntu regelt dat wel
<ijss> maar kan ik ook draadloos gaan printen
<Kebabfish> dat zou je even moeten zoeken op google
<Kebabfish> ik kan best even mee zoeken, maar ik heb zelf geen ervaring met draadloze printers
<ijss> Oke hartelijk dank
<Kebabfish> graag gedaan
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<helusername> hello
<helusername> can i ask you one question
<Fermata> Ja zeker.
<joostvb> "dat doe je al"
<Johan> jdj
<Guest58723> ik krijg ubuntu niet op mijn windows 8 laptop
<Guest58723> heeft iemand een idee
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-10
<aad75> Hallo, ik heb een vraag over libre office
<aad75> Ik heb netjes de nl-language packages geinstalleerd en onder extra/opties taal NL geselecteerd, maar ik krijg geen enkele spellingscontrole
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<joris> aad75 je moet waarschijnlijk myspell-nl installeren dan werkt de spellcheck waarschijnlijk wel...
<joris> oh is er niet meer...
<jpjacobs> hey iedereen! is er iets speciaal waar ik op moet letten als ik ubuntu naast windows 8 wil installeren?
<Kebabfish> hallo, is dit de eerste keer dat je ubuntu installeerd ?
<jpjacobs> Kebabfish: lang niet, maar wel de eerste keer naast windows 8
<Kebabfish> je kan voor de zekerheid altijd een back up maken van je belangrijke bestanden
<Kebabfish> daarna even kijken hoeveel ruimte je over hebt voor ubuntu
<Kebabfish> maar zolang er niks geks is gebeurd met partities e.d., kan ubuntu er gewoon naast
<Kebabfish> het installatie programma heeft de keuze ubuntu naast windows te zetten, en dan gaat alles vanzelf
<jpjacobs> nee nee, 't is een nieuwe laptop
<jpjacobs> niets erop
<jpjacobs> fantastisch
<jpjacobs> had zoiets horen waaien van UEFI etc ...
<jpjacobs> maar 'k zal eens proberen
<jpjacobs> Merci :)
<Kebabfish> hmm, bij een nieuwe laptop is het wellicht even handig om te checken of alles goed werkt
<Kebabfish> en mocht het met uefi niet lukken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> Is het een 32 bit processor, jpjacobs ?
<jpjacobs> toevallig een idee hoeveel ruimte windows 8 nodig heeft?
<OerHeks> win8 32 bit 30 gb/64 bit 40 gb geloof ik
<OerHeks> maar win8 kan beter zelf de partitie verkleinen. hij geeft zelf aan hoeveel max
<jpjacobs> oh
<jpjacobs> enig idee hoe juist?
<jpjacobs> ik ben een totale windows noob :p
<OerHeks> diskmanagment, net zoals win7/viesta
<OerHeks> ow, en ik hoop dat je geen encryptie hebt gekozen, bij installatie.
<jpjacobs> en daar kan ik de windows partitie verkleinen?
<OerHeks> ergens in systeem managment, ik weet dat niet precies, want ik heb geen window 8
<OerHeks> ow, computer management > http://www.partitionwizard.com/images/tu/tu319/windows-8-disk-management1.jpg
<OerHeks> schrink volume
<OerHeks> dan gaat hij ratelen, zoeken en NSA bellen ... en geeft aan hoeveel Gb
<jpjacobs> goed ik ben er ... de zoekfunctie werkt :)
<OerHeks> kee
<jpjacobs> iemand een idee hoe ik van mijn usb stick opstart met een recente pc? is dat via de windows bootmanager? en hoe geraak ik daar in?
<jpjacobs> of nog steeds gewoon via het bios?
<jpjacobs> hmm het opstart menuutje van de laptop laat geen usbstick zien
<jpjacobs> (hij is trouwens goed gepartitioneerd etc, heb hem al op andere PC's gebruikt)
<OerHeks> volgens mij staat dat ook op die uefi pagina?
<OerHeks> kan soms listig zijn, scheelt per laptop dacht ik.
<OerHeks> welk model heb je jpjacobs ? dan help ik mee zieken
<OerHeks> *zoeken
<jpjacobs> tis al inorde
<jpjacobs> legacy boot en huppa
<jpjacobs> nu hopen dat ie de windows niet nuked :p
<jpjacobs> ('t is mijnlaptop niet eigenlijk :p)
<OerHeks> nee, dat dacht ik niet. je kan dat eenvoudig uittesten na installatie ubuntu natuurlijkjes
<jpjacobs> goed... ubuntu werkt, maaar... hij boot rchtstreeks ubuntu ipv ook windows aan te bieden...
<OerHeks> das nie handig nie
<OerHeks> hmm disable fast boot in je bios wil wel eens helpen ?
<OerHeks> of bootrepair, http://askubuntu.com/questions/350394/can-not-boot-to-ubuntu-windows-8-ubuntu-13-04-dual-boot/351283#351283
<jpjacobs> hmm zal eens kijken, bedankt voor de suggestie
<jpjacobs> momenteel is de situatie te kiezen via de bios : in uefi mode enkel windows, in legacy mode enkel ubuntu :-P
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-11
<DiscStrike> eej even een kort vraagje: is cumulus007 hier nog wel eens online??
<DiscStrike> anybpdy still awake??
<friti> Nee, ik slaap :-)
<friti> En een vraaje over kubuntu-docs: Ik huppelde naar Launchpad in de hoop wat vertaalwerk te doen, maar kwam erachter dat Kubuntu de docs naar hun wiki heeft verplaatst en LP hier niet meer voor gebruikt. Heeft iemand enig idee hoe we die docs nu moeten vertalen? Dit is niet alleen een vraag aan SWAT, JanC, johanvd, trijntje en andere vertalers, maar eigenlijk aan iedereen.
<DiscStrike> Vertalen & op de wiki plaatsen als die gewoon door iedereen berwerkt kan worden
<DiscStrike> quit
<friti> Tja, dat beantwoord mijn vraag niet echt.
<johanvd> friti, ik heb geen idee hoe het zit met de vertalingen van KDE, ik hou me niet echt bezig met de vertalingen.
<johanvd> ik kan je aanraden om even een mailtje te sturen naar de mailinglijst van het vertaalteam: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-l10n-nl
<lordievader> friti: Dat is inderdaad een goede vraag, er is een discussie gaande in #kubuntu-devel over juist dit topic.
<lordievader> Of op de kubuntu-devel mailing list.
<lordievader> Goede morgen overigens.
<friti> lordievader: Bedankt voor de tip, ik join die room en zal alles even zo aanzien. Misschien kan ik nog wat suggesties doen.... Maar hoe het nu is, is een heel slechte zaak....
<lordievader> friti: Ben ik het niet mee eens, het is veel gemakkelijker geworden om de docs te updaten, nadeel is alleen de vertalingen. :(
 * friti is de voormalinge Balaam's Miracle. Je kan vast nog wel wat vertalingen van mijn hand vinden
<friti> Wel, dat is het slechte aspect. Er wordt overigens volgens iemand anders overwogen om het docbook formaat te gaan gebruiken. In dat geval was het onverstandig om LP te verlaten ivm bestaande vertalingen
 * friti is afk
<lordievader> friti: Bijv. deze email: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2013-October/007387.html
<friti> lordievader: Bedankt voor de link. Helaas geeft het me nog niet veel inzicht in de plannen mbt de vertalingen....
<lordievader> Die zijn er, vrees ik, ook nog niet.
<friti> Misschien moet een zeker iemand (ikke :-)) aan het zeuren slaan zodat er een discussie op gang komt. :-)
<lordievader> friti: Zeuren zou ik het niet noemen, maar je kunt je ervoor inzetten ;)
<friti> Dusssss..... Wie is er allemaal lid van het vertaalteam?
<friti> Brrrr...... Sommige vertalingen.....
<friti> "Linux-afbeelding is gevonden: /boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic"
<friti> dat heb ik dan maar even op LP veranderd (grub2 pakket)
<JanC> friti: leden van https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-nl zijn de mensen met vertaalrechten
<lordzett> jeeej ubuntu omgeving weer naar mijn hart
<lordzett> kubuntu install gedaan en daar na sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<lordzett> heerlijk weer normale omgeving
<friti> JanC, dat weet ik. En ik herken jou ook nog wel. Het is lang geleden, en ik gebruikte toen nog een andere naam (Balaam's Miracle). Ik probeerde alleen een conversatie op gang te brengen.
<friti> Wegens omstandigheden moest ik met het vertalen ophouden. Maar nu ik in wat rustiger vaarwater terecht ben gekomen, begint het weer te kriebelen :-)
<OerHeks> wat heb je er van gemaakt friti, beeldbestand?
<friti> Nee, gewoon "image" van gemaakt. Tijdens het vertalen kun je namelijk ook overdrijven. daarnaast is er geen goed Nederlandstalig equivalent voor "image" (als in disk image, cdrom image, enz.)
<friti> Oh, de vreugden en frustraties van homonymen :-)
<OerHeks> mee eens, niet alles kan je vertalen zonder 3 zinnen er aan toe te voegen om het te verduidelijken.
<friti> En bij andere gelegenheden kom je oude vertalingen van eigen hand tegen en denk je "welke idioot is er op zijn toetsenbord gaan zitten?" :-)
<friti> Ik denk dan met name aan mijn toenmalige (het was 2007) spa tiege bruik,, en hOoFdLeTtErGeBrUiK. En laten we niet vergeten, de zinsbouw! :-)
<OerHeks> Elk Woord Zou Met Een Hoofdletter Geschreven Moeten Worden.
<OerHeks> Dat Staat Toch Veel Mooier?
<friti> maaKt niEt uiT wAar dIe hoofdlEtter stAat.
<OerHeks> En Dan Leenwoorden Zoals image Gewoon Klein Laten.
<OerHeks> Maar friti, Gij is Van Harte Welkom In #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo, Dat Is Het Kanaal Voor Bijdragers Voor Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> oeps, is=Is
<friti> Is=Zijt?
<OerHeks> U Is Dan ...
<friti> Mijn Naam Is Niet Dan :-)
<OerHeks> *zucht*
<friti> LOL! (Lach Uit Luid) :-)
<jpjacobs> moet ge LOL dan ook niet veranderen?
<friti> Zou je wel denken, maar vond het beter van niet ;-)
 * OerHeks heeft buikpijn van het lachen
<friti> Arme heks....
<friti> Zeg, hoe laat isw het eigenlijk aan jullie kant van de vijver? En met vijver bedoel ik de Atlantische Oceaan (ik woon nu in Amerka)
<friti> Gevonden! Het is kwart over zeven in de avond.
<OerHeks> jups
<friti> Ik moet eigenlijk naar bed, ben de hele nacht wakker geweest.
<OerHeks> zinloos, ge kan beter wakker blijven tot vanavond.
<OerHeks> Mooi, final freeze sausje salamander.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-12
<lordzett> help
<lordzett> ik klikte perongeluk metacity aan bij de inlog en nu zie ik alleen mijn cursor nog
<OerHeks> hard uitloggen ? met ctrl alt printscreen K
<lordzett> doet niks
<OerHeks> ow jammer
<lordzett> ja
<lordzett> heel erg
<lordzett> ik kom wel in consol met der boven tty2
<lordzett> dit is naar een ander idee meschien?
<OerHeks> mja, compiz uitschakelen, of uitloggen en metacity uit
<lordzett> jha hoe?
<OerHeks> ik dacht iets van " killall -KILL compiz  "
<lordzett> jeej
<lordzett> ik heb hey
<lordzett> het
<OerHeks> maar er is een reden dat metacity is vervallen natuurlijk
<lordzett> killall -KILL metacity en dan gaat hij naar het gewone login scherm
<OerHeks> ow ook slim
<lordzett> ik ben tegenwoordig op classic gnome aan het spelen
<OerHeks> cinnamon 2 is uit.
<lordzett> ow ff kkijken hoe die te installen is vanuit consol
<OerHeks> ppa toevoegen
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<OerHeks> update upgrade en dan cinnamon installeren
<Luuk> Hallo, ik zit vast bij het installeren van Ubuntu
<lordievader> Luuk: Waar zit je precies vast? Bij welke stap?
<Luuk> Hallo, ik zat net vast bij de stap dat je een gebruikersnaam moet opgeven. Ik was vergeten het wachtwoord nog een keer in te typen bij wachtwoord bevestigen, dom van me. Inmiddels is hij aan het installeren! Bedankt!
<lordievader> Luuk: Wil je zeggen dat je het wachtwoord maar een maal hebt ingevoerd? Als het goed is zou hij hier melding van moeten maken. Als dat niet is gebeurd is het mogelijk een bug.
<Luuk> Dat is inderdaad niet gebeurt, maar toen ik net de pc opnieuw opstartte maakte hij er wel een melding van. Kan dus misschien ook aan mijn computer liggen
<lordievader> Luuk: Maar hij is nu aan het istalleren?
<Luuk> Ja, hij is nu bijna klaar
<lordievader> Oke, tja kijk wat er gebeurd, en anders kun je een herinstal proberen.
<lordzett> lo ppl
<lordzett> hmm cinemon ziet er echt een stuk beter uit zeg dan unity
<lordzett_> OerHeks, thx cinemon is erg tof
<OerHeks> hoi lordzett_ ja cinnamon word volwassen
<lordzett_> jha ziet er lekker uit jammer dat ik van af kubuntu naar cinnemon ga ipv ubuntu
<yep> hi
<powcore> welkom yep
<yep> hey :p
<yep> (ringo32) :)
<powcore> haha
<powcore> verschillende namen , leuk
<yep> :)
<ringo32> :lol
<ringo32> :)
<ringo32> ZZzzzzzzzzz
<ringo32> stil hier?
<lordievader> ringo32: Als altijd ;)
<ringo32> hoort toch niet :)
<ringo32> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-10-13
<friti>  Knip de knappe knapper knip knap knop knup...
<friti> Donders....
<ringo32> boem
<friti> Ach ja, beter een vogel in de hand dan een kikker :-)
<ringo32> te veel suiker in de koffie :)
<friti> Nee, te weinig bloed in mijn koffieomlopp
<ringo32> hahh .. :)
<linse> Goeie morge
<ringo32> ik kom alleen ubuntu channel checken :)
<friti> Wie een kuil graaft voor een ander is niet te beroerd om te werken!
 * ringo32 hahahaha
<friti> Wel, we zijn er nog! :-)
<ringo32> werkt niet met ubuntu :)
<friti> Ik ook niet.
<friti> Ik gebruik Kubuntu
<linse> ike wel
<friti> Wie is Ike?
<ringo32> kubuntu komt van bluesystems duitsland?
<linse> ubuntu
<ringo32> Manjaro :)
<friti> Nee ringo32, dat is Bluebuntu geloof ik
<ringo32> bluebuntu?
<ringo32> bluesystems  heeft meerdere KDE onderzich
<friti> Of was het Blubuntu? (zonder E)
<ringo32> zoals die van Mint en andere
<ringo32> kan nietopkomen
<friti> ringo32: Zie Kubuntu.org
<friti> Kubuntu is een volle neef van Ubuntu, net als Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Edubuntu, Ubuntu Studio...
<ringo32> ik zie :)
<ringo32> ben nu iet van plan om ubuntute gaan gebruiken :)
<friti> Ik ook niet. Ik ben namelijk geen fan van Unity, en geen fan meer van Gnome :-)
<ringo32> geef meer voorkeur naar meer rolling :)
<friti> Rawhide!
<friti> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSHr4ubuD64
<ringo32> neh Manjaro :)
<friti> Pfff... Ik wil niet meer met jou spelen.
<ringo32> hahaha
<ringo32> fedora rawhide ? :)
<friti> Volgens mijn snapte je mijn "rawhide" opmerking niet. Bekijk de video waarvan ik net de link plaatste en je zult 'm wel snappen.
<ringo32> is veel te vroeg om te snappen :)
<friti> Vroeg??? Het is middernacht!
<ringo32> als je in america woont :)
<friti> En dat is waar ik woon!
<friti> Spokane, WA
<ringo32> WA ?
<friti> Washington State
<ringo32> Hah Nice ;)
<ringo32> ben nooit verder gegaan dan belgie :)
<friti> Wel, spokane is knap waardeloos. Weinig te doen, klein (heleamaal naar Amerikaanse begrippen), stoffig dankzij de ongeplaveide wegen.
<friti> En als de weg al verhard is, mag je oppassen niet in een kuil te rijden
<ringo32> vandaar dat het spokane heet :) 'spooky' :)
<friti> Het is eigenlijk vernoemd naar de Spokan (zonder e) stam.
<friti> In 1899 is de stad trouwens bijna helemaal afgebrand en weer opgebouwd dankzij Nederlands geld :-)
<friti> Leuk om dte weten, maar niet erg nuttig ;-)
<friti> Nog een weetje : Bij Lidl en Aldi in Nederland koop je voor 5-6 euro een blok Goudse kaas van een kilo. In Amerika mag je hetzelfde betalen voor 150 gram van diezelfde Goudse kaas.
<ringo32> :)
<ringo32> overal is niet echt rooskleurig
<friti> Amerikanen betalen nog geen 75 cent per liter ongelode benzine aan de pomp. En nog zeuren ze dat de benzine zo duur is!
<friti> Maar goed, tijd om weer AFK te gaan.....
 * friti zwaait en gaat poef
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ringo32> morge :p
<lordievader> Hey ringo32, hoe is het ermee?
<ringo32> goed hey :)
<lordzett> lo
<ringo32> lo
<Skald_9_> iemand ervaring met nicotine+ ?
<Skald_9_> had het verwijderd met sudo apt-get purge
<Skald_9_> daarna autoremove
<Skald_9_> en na herinstallatie zijn al m'n settings nog aanwezig
<ringo32> je kan kijken in je .config map (verborgen)
<Skald_9_> files zijn bij 100 procent binnen nog niet compleet
<Skald_9_> dus dacht, ff verwijderen en opnieuw beginnen met een nieuwe account enzo
<Skald_9_> k, bedankt
<ringo32> heb geeen ubuntu, maar open je file manager, en open opscherm waar je verorgen bestanden kan zien meestal hebben de configs in .config
<ringo32> als het goed is zie je nicotine ..
<ringo32> heb ik net op..
<Skald_9_> ok, ik gebruik xfce
<ringo32> Ah well ga naar thunar
<ringo32> ga naar Beeld boven aan en vink verborgen bestanden aan
<ringo32> je ziet .config and klik op de map en zoek nicotine
<Skald_9_> ja, ik zie het
<ringo32> verwijder het  en die config is weg :)
<ringo32> je kan zelf in kijken denk ik...
<Skald_9_> alles (map zelf ook) of enkel de inhoud ?
<ringo32> alles in /home/jouwnaam is van jouw dus Geen sudo gebruiken
<ringo32> als je de map verwijderd dan maakt die een nieuwe aan..
<Skald_9_> ok
<ringo32> weet ook niet hoe je geforceerd kan installeren :) in pacman -s dat --force
<Skald_9_> hey, herinstalleren was dus niet nodig :)
<Skald_9_> pacman is package manager van arch zeker ?
<ringo32> ja maar gebruik een dirivaat :p
<Skald_9_> bedankt voor de hulp
<ringo32> :)
<XiaoShiZi> Goedemiddag allen
<XiaoShiZi> vraagje ivm gparted
<XiaoShiZi> kan ik op een ubuntu draaiend systeem de /dev/sda1 herpartietioneren, eerst unmount, doen terwijl het systeem draait of dien ik een live cd te booten
<ringo32> beter op een livecd
<XiaoShiZi> ok. Herstart en direct 64 bits installatie doorvoeren
<XiaoShiZi> had nog een probleempje met de wifi onder het 32 bits ubuntu 12.04 hoe kan ik die driver opslaan of beter terug een nieuwe downloaden na installatie 64 bits?
<XiaoShiZi> alvast dank voor de snele reacti ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> 1 drankbonnetje voor ringo32
<ringo32> ubuntu heeft een pae kernel
<ringo32> welke wifi heb je?
<ringo32> ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ringo32> echt een zaaaaai kanaal
<Fermata> Voor gezellige chat ben je beter uit in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<lordievader> Ik wou het net zeggen, Fermata ;)
<ringo32> oh :)
<ringo32> nu zie ik het
<blondje> test
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mandje> goede morgen
<mandje> ik heb een externe schijf net gepartionieerd/formatteerd maar er naar schrijven mag ik niet.  :(
<mandje> sudo dd if=/dev/sda conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c  > /media/ext3_750g/sda.img.gz
<mandje> bash: sda.img.gz: Permission denied
<lordievader> mandje: Wat is de output van 'ls -la /media/ext3_750g'?
<mandje> http://pastebin.com/ayVhDNia
<mandje> lordievader: eigenaar root. zeker permissies vernaderen?
<lordievader> mandje: Open eens een root shell ;)
<lordievader> sudo -s
<lordievader> dd if=/dev/sda conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c  > /media/ext3_750g/sda.img.gz
<mandje> ja nu gebeurt er wat. ;)
<trijntje> mandje: je kan trouwens beter eerste de lege ruimte overschrijven voordat je dat doet, dan wordt de img.gz een stuk kleiner
<mandje> dank voor de tip trijntje. maar hij is al even onderweg en op zich is er zat ruimte. daarnaast weet ik niet hoe je de lege ruimte zou moeten overschrijven.  ;)
<trijntje> ik gebruik daar altijd dd voor, zonder sudo. Gewoon de partitie mounten en dan dd if=/dev/zero of=bigfile bs=1M
<trijntje> na een tijdje is de partitie vol, en dan verwijder je bigfile, en dan is alle vrije ruimte zero ;)
<lordievader> Het gaat hier om een schijf met reallocated sectors, weet niet of dat nou een goed idee is.
<trijntje> ow, dat wist ik niet. Als de schijf niet meer goed is kan je inderdaad beter zo snel mogelijk een backup maken. Ik dacht dat mandje_ gewoon een backup van het systeem aan het maken was.
<lordievader> Helaas niet.
<pjotter> hallo mensen!
<Sysosmaster> Hallo, niet mens ;)
<pjotter> jajajaja :D
<pjotter> Zeg ik heb net geupgrade naar Xubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> o/
<pjotter> En nou heb ik een probleem met verticale scrollbars Ik weet niet of Ubuntu dat ook heeft... maar in Xubuntu zitten de scrollbars voor gemaximaliseerde applicaties net niet helemaal rechts. Dus als je je muis naar de rechterkant van het scherm beweegt en klikt om de verticale scrollbalk te be bedienen, zit je bijna altijd mis. Viel me pas op bij het gebruik en is toch best irritant.
<wilu> goedemiddag weet u hoe een epson scanner v330 photo moet worden geinstalleerd in linux mint 17. ook de printer epson stylus pro 4000 werkt niet.
<rroethof> lhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666359
<rroethof> you can find a sollution there
<rroethof> oops.. praten standaard teveel engels op kantoor..
<rroethof> maar antwoord staat op de ubuntuforums
<mandje> sda.img.gz is 333GB groot geworden. sda is 500GB en was nog maar iets van 50GB vrij ofzo.  volgens mij nette gecomprimeerde image geworden. :)
<mandje> maar lordievader, is het niet handiger de permissies van die externe schijf te veranderen?
<mandje> 500107902976 bytes (500 GB) copied, 21697 s, 23.0 MB/s
<mandje> maar lordievader, is het niet handiger de permissies van die externe schijf te veranderen?  (was een uur offline door die brakke HD nadat ik die vraag stelde.)
<lordievader> mandje: Dat kun je doen. Maar aangezien je toch weer root rechten nodig hebt om naar de physieke schrijf te schrijven (de restore) maakt het niet veel uit.
<mandje> lordievader: wie, wat, welke handeling vereist root rechten in deze situatie?
<lordievader> De restore: pv -tpreb <path-to-img-file>|dd of=/dev/sdXY
<mandje> ok ok. het gaat om iets te begrijpen wat voor jou vast vanzelfsprekend is. :)  omdat dd het image met root rechten heeft weggeschreven moet het ook zo weer terug?
<lordievader> mandje: Nee niet noodzakelijk. Maar alleen root kan naar /dev/sdXY dingen schrijven.
<lordievader> Anders zou iedere willekeurige user je systeem omzeep kunnen helpen.
<mandje> aha!
<lordievader> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<lordievader> Als iedere user dat uitmag voeren...
<mandje> nee moet je niet hebben
<lordievader> Daarom ;)
<mlankhorst> of zichzelf root kunnen geven door de filesystem aan te passen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mlankhorst> morge
<lordievader> o/
<Marc_> Goedemiddag allemaal....
<Marc_> Heb een vraagje over een gedeelde windows netwerk printer installeren via samba. Het kubuntu geinstalleerd en helemaal happy. Alleen kan ik de printer niet vinden via samba. Mocht iemand een tip hebben, hou ik me aanbevolen :-) Grt. Marc
<Sysosmaster> gebruik je cups?
<Marc_> Hoi, nee sorry. Ben nieuw in deze wereld. Geen idee wat cups is.
<Marc_> ksystemlog?
<Sysosmaster> nope, CUPs is een systeem voor printerdeling (je deeld je linux printer met je windows systeemen)
<Sysosmaster> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUPS
<Marc_> Top! geen ik even bekijken. Bedankt zover.
<Marc_> Ga ik even bekijken dus:-)
 * Sysosmaster wacht af of het gelukt is
<Marc_> Aha, sorry...doe mijn best. Leeringen he....
<hans_> goede middag u alle
<hans_> ik krijg gigolo niet gestart bij opstart
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mr-kite> goede dag, kan 1 van jullie mij uit de brand helpen na een crash van 14.04.1
<mr-kite> niemand aanwezig?
<CasW> Geduld, een schone zaak, dat soort dingen.
<Tirtsa> Hoi, wie kan mij helpen met het volgende: nadat mijn laptop is gevallen krijg ik de volgende melding bij het starten: busybox v1.18.5 (ubuntu 1:1.18.5-ubuntu 4.1) built -in shell (ash) enter 'help'for a list of built-in commands. (initramfs)
<Tirtsa> Als ik 'help' intype krijg ik een heel verhaal met voor mij onbegrijpelijke taal.
<Tirtsa> Alvast bedankt voor je reactie!
<CasW> Hmm... Dit klinkt als een hardeschijfprobleem, probeer eens een live-cd van Ubuntu op te starten en daarin 'Disks' te openen?
<Tirtsa> Dankje voor de tip. Weet je ook iemand die ik kan bellen voor ubuntu hulp of waar ik langs kan in Zwolle? Want ik kan thuis niet internetten nu en moet dus steeds naar de bibliotheek. Als ik dan bv die live cd opstart en dan een vraag heb, moet ik weer naar de bibliotheek. Dat werkt niet heel handig. En aangezien ik niet echt een computerwoner ben, denk ik dat het makkelijker is als ik bel met de laptop bij de hand.
<CasW> Ehm, Zwolle? Nee, ik weet zo gauw niemand. Je kan natuurlijk wel altijd hierheen komen via http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-nl
<Tirtsa> Is er dan misschien een telefoonnummer waar ik heen kan bellen voor ubuntu ondersteuning?
<CasW> Sorry, ik heb daar nu geen tijd voor
<Tirtsa> geeft niet, dat begrijp ik
<Tirtsa> bedankt elk geval
<OerHeks> Tirtsa, probeer bootrepair, het rapport dat deze geeft, verteld aan het einde wat je kan doen, of wat de status is na gebruik bootrepair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<OerHeks> je hebt wel een live cd nodig en internet, of de bootrepair iso
<Tirtsa> Dank je wel. Ik heb geen internet, ben nu ergens anders om te internetten. Ik vrees dat ik die cd's niet heb en ik toch ergens heen moet. Weet jij in Zwolle een ondersteuningsplek? Ik heb op de steunpuntenkaart gekeken, maar die werkt bij mij niet.
<OerHeks> er staan wel een paar op de kaart, maar dan zul je je aan moeten melden via het forum.
<OerHeks> kan je de bootrepair iso niet downloaden waar je nu bent?
<Tirtsa> ik ben in de bibliotheek, dat wordt lastig
<OerHeks> :-(
<ikbenben> Ben zeer kort met Linux Ubuntu bezig. Wil een vraag via het forum een vraag stellen. Op welke wijze kan dat ?
<OerHeks> ikbenben, stel je vraag onder de juiste groep, of probeer je vraag te stellen op http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/
<ikbenben> Dank  !
<OerHeks> Succes
<ikbenben> Heb sinds gisteren gedaan, nog geen antwoord gekregen, misschien ben ik ongeduldig.
<trijntje> ikbenben: heb je een link naar de vraag? Of je kan het hier vragen natuurlijk :P
<ikbenben> Fijn dat ik het ook hier kan vragen: Heb Linux Ubuntu 14.04 LTS sinds kort. Email programma Thunderbird geïnstalleerd. Maar krijg niks op beeldscherm bij
<ikbenben> opstarten.
<trijntje> ikbenben: bedoel je dat thunderbird niet start? Hoe heb je het geinstalleerd?
<ikbenben> Geïnstalleerd met sudo apt-get install thunderbird. Met ps -ef | grep thunderbird zie ik een <defunct> proces.
<trijntje> kan je thunderbird vanuit de terminal starten? Misschien krijg je dan een nuttige foutmelding
<ikbenben> Via terminal opstarten krijg ik foutmeldingen onder andere: Glib-Critical en Glib-Gobject-Warning meldingen. Helaas zit ik nu niet achter mijn Linux machine.
<OerHeks> En als je dan bovenaan op het eveloppeke klikt ?
<ikbenben> Misschien is het handiger dat ik mijn Live Chat op mijn Linux machine opstart, zodat ik de meldingen kan "knippen en plakken"?
<ikbenben> Bovenaan het enveloppeke idem dito .....hetzelfde probleempje.
<hans_> goede avond
<lordievader> o/
<hans_> hoi
<marinus> hoi leden
<lordievader> o/
<marinus> ik ging vandaag inloggen en mijn wachtwoord werkte niet meer. RAAR, ik had het niet gewijzigd?
<marinus> hoe kan dit?
<marinus> gehackt??
<marinus> niet online geweest
<marinus> ben ik genoodzaakt toch mijn wachtwoord te wijzigen?
<marinus> hoi leden
<marinus> kan een wachtwoord zomaar vastlopen?
<OerHeks> marinus, ik lees dit al een aantal keer, oorzaak nog niet gevonden, je kan proberen je ww te wijzigen, zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WachtwoordVergeten
<OerHeks> hiermee maak je een nieuwe aan, zonder dat je de oude hoeft te weten, ik hoop dat je geen encrypted /home/  hebt ingesteld
<ichat> lol @ OerHeks  ik wilde dus net het zelfde roepen
<OerHeks> vooral upgrade 12.04 > 14.04 gaat wel eens fout :-(
<marinus> nee heb geen engrypted ingesteld
<OerHeks> oke, dan zou het moeten lukken
<marinus> werk nu met versie 13.4
<marinus> zou het een hack kunnen wezen?
<ichat> marinus,  het zou van alles kunnen zijn, maar als dit het enige probleem is wat je tegen komt zou ik er niet vanuit gaan
<OerHeks> .. 13.04 is EOL.
<OerHeks> dood, finito, oud.
<martijn_> tijd voor upgrade
<marinus> klopt de laatste versie staat op de grote desktop
<marinus> werk prima
<OerHeks> geen bash update etc, succes
<marinus> thx,
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<bob1968> Mijn systeem 14.04 64 bit, probeer Canon LBP7018C aan de praat te krijgen. hen al enige manuals geprobeerd, tot dusver zonder succes. Iemand tips?
<lordievader> bob1968: Ziet cups jouw printer?
<bob1968> hoe kan ik dat verifieeren?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<lordievader> bob1968: http://localhost:631
<bob1968> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8527261/
<bob1968> lordievader: via localhost printer geinstalleerd
<lordievader> bob1968: Dan zou je moeten kunnen printen.
<bob1968> lordievader: Printer kan niet worden gestart. Controleer de configuratie van uw printer.
<lordievader> bob1968: Correcte driver en access method geselecteerd?
<bob1968> Lordievader: acces method als in usb connectie o.i.d.?
<lordievader> Bijvoorbeeld.
<bob1968> Lordievader: de printer is op een usb poort aangesloten, weet niet hoe ik hier iets moet aanpassen
<lordievader> bob1968: Ik heb het over de instellingen binnen Cups.
<OerHeks> laatste tab: printers, dan printer klikken, bij connection zie je dan USB staan ( of niet natuurlijk)
<hans_> hoi allemaal
<hans_> waar kan ik mijn nasschijven vinden in sabnzbdplus
<hans_> ik weet het niet meer ;(
<hans_> hoi
<hans_> weet iemand waar ik mijn mount nasdrives kan vinden in de dir
<lordievader> hans_: mount vertelt het je vast.
<hans_> ok hoe
<hans_> gewoon mount in terminal
<lordievader> hans_: Exact.
<hans_> kan er niets uit halen
<lordievader> hans_: Hoe mount je die shares?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet zeker, of sabnzbplus ntfs kan zien/gebruiken?
<Timo> Die shares zijn CIFS.Waar mount je ze, hans_?
<hans_> heb hem gevonden nu ff testen run/user/1000/gvfs
<hans_> via gigolo
<hans_> weet iemand een goed wiki(ned) voor remote desktop
<lordievader> hans_: Wat is er mis met smbfs?
 * lordievader houdt niet van gvfs
<Timo> hans_: Oei. Dat weet ik niet. Maar bedoel je VNC of iets anders?
<OerHeks> heel veel soorten remote desktop http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<hans_> ik ben met remote een noob gaat mij er om dat ik via mijn laptop mijn nuc kan bedienen
<hans_> thx zal het in mijn beste duits doornemen.
<hans_> iemand nog wakker
<OerHeks> half
<hans_> ok zit druk op mijn werk
<hans_> nautilus open steeds met hidden files als ik hem afvinkt komt het gewoon weer terug
<OerHeks> edit preferences > 1e tab hidden files, dat is de standaard instelling
<Sysosmaster> klinkt als permissie rechten van je nautilus config
<OerHeks> dus niet vinkje by view weghalen
<OerHeks> dat is alleen voor je sessie, zeg maar
<Sysosmaster> eerst OerHeks  suggestie als dat niet werkt kijkenn naar je nautilus config
<hans_> vinkje stond in bestanden voorkeur
<hans_> heb het opgelost
<OerHeks> ah heet dat zo in nl
<hans_> zit jij in het chinees???
<OerHeks> deftig :-P
<OerHeks> neuj, engels.
<OerHeks> wel locale naar nl
<hans_> ga zo maar ff kijken of ik hier nog wat kan doen
<OerHeks> koffie zetten
<hans_> komt uit de automaat
<hans_> alleen knopje drukken
<Sysosmaster> "boobie traps" zetten?
<hans_> hebben we beveiligers voor
<Sysosmaster> jammer
<hans_> ff reboot kijken of mijn brightness nu niet op 100 flijft hangen
<OerHeks> zo niet, insmeren met zonnebrand
<OerHeks> leuke cijfers http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-10
<mlankhorst> vooral android :p
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<henk1> hoi
<lordievader> o/
<henk1> Hallo
<henk1> Hallo sandokan
<sannie> he henk spermatank
<henk1> We zijn vet cool nu
<henk1> Eindelijk
<sannie> cowboy henk
<henk1> Snel vet in je haar en een dikke jampot bril op
<sannie> ik heb je gemist
<sannie> of is dit geen liefdessite?
<lordievader> sannie: Nee, zie topic...
<sannie> oh jammer
<sannie> wel sex toch?
<henk1> Oh Sannie zullen we prive?
<sannie> ooh jaaa
<henk1> Ik open even een dark room
<sannie> liefhebbers opgelet
<sannie> dag schatten
<sannie> mr druif
<sannie> wat doen jullie hier allemaal?
<henk1> Oh oh, ik heb m'n zeepje laten vallen.
<sannie> oeps
<sannie> pas maar op met bathman in de buurt
<sannie> schuift em er zo in...
<henk1> befman bedoel je? (Het vliegt en landt op een venusheuveltje...)
<sannie> vertel
<sannie> oh dat was em al
<sannie> lachen
<sannie> :-D
<lordievader> Dit is een Ubuntu support kanaal. Laten we het ontopic houden. ^ doe je maar ergens anders.
<henk1> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic build-essential
<henk1> Beter zo?
<sannie> yep
<sannie> spannend
<sannie> wollie!!
<henk1> Feestnummer!
<sannie> hij is binnen mannen!!!
<henk1> Biertjuh?
<sannie> nee wollie drinkt rum
<sannie> puur
<Wollie88> ?
<sannie> on the rocks
<sannie> ja toch wollie
<Wollie88> deze wollie drinkt wel eens rum ja
 * lordievader zucht
<sannie> ben jij familie van darth vader??
<sannie> wel meer dan eens he wollie
<Wollie88> defineer eens
<sannie> paar keer per dag
<henk1> eens = meer dan 1 en kleiner dan oneindig
<sannie> stuk of 15
<sannie> vaker dan sex in ieder geval he wollie
<sannie> tenminste met een ander dan
<Wollie88> wtf
<sannie> zie je wel
<sannie> rukken telt niet mee
<Wollie88> dat excaleerde snel
<henk1> Heu, ahum, Wollie, makker, ken jij een driver voor de: Ralink MT7601b wireless USB card?
<sannie> he ouwe wol
<henk1> MT760b
<sannie> higgins is er ook
<sannie> ja
<henk1> Van Magnum PI?
<sannie> yep
<sannie> coole dude
<Wollie88> henk1, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QY46JReJ1s
<Wollie88> henk1, mischien kun je daar wat mee
<sannie> geen rare filmpjes vp
<sannie> svp
<Wollie88> sannie, nee hoor
<sannie> ok
<Wollie88> sannie, als jij geen rare dingen meer zegt
<sannie> dan is het goed
<sannie> hihi
<sannie> ik kan niet anders
<sannie> zegt mijn begeleider
<henk1> Sannie is een die hard terminal guy, youtube is voor ...
<henk1> lshw
<henk1> sudo lshw -C USB
<henk1> sudo lshw
<henk1> sudo lshw
<Cugel> Sannie: wat doe je hier.
<sannie> hi cugel
<sannie> hoe is ie
<Cugel> Geouwehoer kan in -offtopic, laatste waarschuwing.
<sannie> ok
<henk1> Sannie zoekt een werkende drivert voor z'n wifi lan USB card
<sannie> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:760b Ralink Technology, Corp.
<Cugel> Een driver zoeken is toegestaan hier ;-)
<henk1> Heeft iemand een idee, hoe je een zelf gepatchte driver installeerd?
<sannie> kan status van ‘mt7601Usta.ko’ niet opvragen: Bestand of map bestet
<sannie> bestet = bestaat niet
<sannie> ik kan beter geld gaan zoeken....
<henk1> su -c 'make install'
<henk1> Iemand een idee voor een ID 148f:760b Ralink Technology, Corp. USB Wifi card?
<Fermata> Twee keer in tien minuten zonder nieuwe mensen, hm.
<henk1> The living dead?
<henk1> Nou als OerHeks het niet weet?
<sannie> das vast een lekker ding
<OerHeks> :-)
<sannie> aaaaaah
<sannie> ik schrok
<OerHeks> Middagjes
<sannie> hallo
<Sysosmaster> was dit? een ubuntu kanaal of een dateing service ? :p
<sannie> ggen van beide geloof ik
<henk1> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Fermata> Dat eerste, en laten we het zo houden.
<sannie> ja henk
<henk1> Oh,..
<henk1> Wacht ff, dan zit ik in het verkeerde venstertje te tikken, dan zullen ze wel gedacht hebben in die dark-room...
<sannie> ja
<sannie> handig
<Sysosmaster> Fermata, beetje offtopic mag toch wel hoop ik?
<sannie> we gaan zo weg hoor
<Fermata> In #ubuntu-nl-offtopic, het liefste.
<sannie> al dan niet onder dwang....
<henk1> Dus daar weten ze de driver voor de  ID 148f:760b Ralink Technology, Corp. USB Wifi card te vinden?
<sannie> denk het niet henk
<sannie> henk bedankt
<hans_> zijn we weer
<henk1> Sannie ook bedankt
<henk1> Wolie, bedankt
<sannie> wol
<sannie> = lol
<sannie> wol steek eens een vinger in.....
<hans_> weet iemand hoe remmina werkt
<sannie> innemen met water
<sannie> twee slokjes
<hans_> probeer via laptop(ubuntu) in nuc(ubuntu) te komen
<sannie> hard duwen hans
<hans_> hihihihi
<hans_> lol
<sannie> :)
<hans_> jullie weten het dus ook niet
<sannie> henk weet niet zo veel
<OerHeks> schijnt een problematische driver te zijn, ralink
<sannie> ja nogal
<sannie> henk is ook problematisch....
<perre> oii
<Wollie88> Heb opt werk wel een ralink modules gehad, gebruikt in combinatie met embedded linux bordje. Enige manier om de modules aan de gang te krijgen was kernel compileren
<henk1> Hmmmm
<henk1> We zijn die hard, maar niet zo hard
<henk1> Niet alleen een module?
<henk1> Bedankt
<sannie> ik snap het nu
<Wollie88> henk1, ik moest toen sowieso al de kernel compileren ivm verleggen van pwm en console poorten. Dus toen gelijk maar mee gecompileerd.
<Wollie88> henk1, verder niet gekeken naar het laden van een losse module voor de ralink
<henk1> Wollie je bent een held
<Wollie88> henk1, volgens mij heb ik je niet echt kunnen helpen
<sannie> jazeker wel
<sannie> bedankt
<sannie> niet geschikt voor verstandelijke vermogens van henk
<sannie> eigenlijk onvermogen dus
<bathman_> oh
<bathman_> maar ik moet weg, werkweek gedaan :(
<bathman_> en ik wilde jullie nog zo graag redden
<bathman_> maar vreest niet, goede chatters van ubuntu-nl
<bathman_> for i shall return!
<bathman_> o/
<sannie> jammer hoor
<sannie> maar bedankt
<sannie> tot volgende keer
<henk1> Bedankt
<sannie> hopelijk met betere inbreng
<sannie> dit leek nergens op
<henk1> misschien een rare vraag, maar wat doen jullie allemaal op deze chat?
<sannie> wat zijn die andere zombies hier aan het doen?
<sannie> luisteren naar jou henk
<sannie> henk for president
<sannie> hulde
<sannie> master henk
<henk1> Dan schaf ik eerst de alcohol accijns af
<Wollie88> eerste op ubuntu-nl voor mij, hoop toch dat het niveau hier niet altijd zo laag ligt
<sannie> hoera!!
<sannie> wollie ook blij
<sannie> ken wol lekker biertje blijven drinken
<henk1> (rum toch?)
<sannie> oh ja
<henk1> Nou ja, in ieder geval bedankt
<sannie> jazeker wollie
<henk1> Cheers!
<sannie> niveau ligt normaal hoger hoor
<sannie> no worries
<sannie> fijn weekend allemaal
<henk1> Jij ook
<sannie> en morgen gezond weer op
<henk1> d'r
<sannie> tot later en bedankt he henk
<sannie> was me een genoegen
<henk1> Graag gedaan
<henk1> (wel geen oplossing, maarja)
<marcv> Weet iemand hoe ik ervoor kan zorgen dat mijn monitor (laptop) niet uitvalt bij inactiviteit als ik in een tty zit?
<marcv> [26~
<mijke> hallo allemaal!
<lordievader> o/
<mijke> wie kan mij helpen? ik heb de eennalatste ubuntu, en vorige week kreeg ik in de update manager de melding dat bepaalde software neit meer ondersteund zou worden, dus ik heb op upgrade geklikt. Sindsdien doet mn computer het niet meer.
<mijke> als ik opstart zegt ie 'the system is running in low-graphics mode'
<mijke> dit probleem had ik eerder ook al toen ik de kernel had geupgrade, ik geloof dat het iets te maken had met een bug waardoor ie mijn videokaart niet meer automatisch herkent of ondersteunt oid, maar ik weet het niet zeker meer, en ook niet hoe ik het toen gefixed heb (nouja met jullie hulp, dat weet ik nog wel ;p)
<lordievader> mijke: Welke videokaart + driver gebruik je?
<mijke> lordievader: durf ik niet te zeggen, ik weet alleen dat ik een onboard videokaart heb
<mijke> hoe kan ik dat opzoeken?
<lordievader> mijke: Heb je een terminal voor je?
<mijke> ja
<lordievader> mijke: lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA
<lordievader> mijke: Plak de output op pastebin, niet hier direct ;)
<mijke> hoe werkt dat plakken nog maar?
<lordievader> mijke: http://paste.ubuntu.com, met ctrl+shift+c uit je terminal kopieren.
<mijke> hm ja maar ik heb alleen mn terminal op de kapotte pc, geen browser ofzo
<mijke> er was toch ook een commandline truucje voor?
<lordievader> mijke: sudo apt-get install pastebinit&&lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit
<mijke> ok, het nummer is 8534486
<lordievader> Hmm, dat is vreemd. Zowel nvidia als nouveau. Draai je momenteel 14.04?
<mijke> uhhh dat is de laatste toch? ik heb de eennalaatste, 12.04 kan dat? (weet het neit zeker)
<lordievader> mijke: cat /etc/issue
<mijke> 12.04.5 inderdaad
<lordievader> mijke: Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'?
<mijke> pastebinnr 8534512
<lordievader> mijke: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 nvidia-common nvidia-settings&&sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<mijke> processing!
<mijke> lordievader: er lijkt van alles gelukt te zijn, maar hij zegt ook dat een aantal packages have unmet dependencies
<lordievader> mijke: Zou je dat willen pastebinnen.
<mijke> zeker: 8534556
<lordievader> Wat gebeurt er als je 'sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-14' uitvoert? If any error, please pastebin ;)
<mijke> idd errors: 8534570
 * lordievader vraagt zich af of die Saucy dingen nog bestaan. Misschien is het niet onverstandig om te upgraden naar trusty.
<mijke> ik krijg flashbacks naar de vorige keer, toen ging het ook ongeveer zo geloof ik en geloof dat jij mij toen ook geholpen hebt samen met ene tessie oid ;)
<mijke> hm ja
<mijke> misschin moet ik dat maar doen, dan heb ik dat ook gelijk gehad
<mijke> ik heb dat uitgesteld omdat het de vorige keer zon gedoe was, maar aangezien het nu toch weer stuk is ;p
<lordievader> 14.04 is ook een LTS.
<mijke> lts?
<lordievader> Hehe
<lordievader> Long Term Support, 5 jaar support.
<mijke> ah zo
<mijke> hoe upgrade ik in console zonder dat ie al mn bestanden enzo overschrijft?
<OerHeks> nvidia 173 of 96 denk ik, dat is een onboard die geen 3d gaat doen
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ik heb dezelfde chip + 304 ;)
<lordievader> mijke: sudo do-release-upgrade
<mijke> ok dan
<mijke> here goes! ;p
<lordievader> Success en veel plezier ;)
<mijke> hehe
<mijke> thnx
<mijke> de kat vindt het iig heel leuk, al die lettertjes die over het scherm razen ;p
<xatr0z> net debian wheezy naar jessie geupgrade... toch heel andere ervaring dan afgelopen jaren met ubuntu
<xatr0z> 2 packages (ongebruikte libraries) met conflicten
<xatr0z> verder 5x wat vragen bij configs
<xatr0z> bij ubuntu tot nu toe altijd gezeik gehad
<xatr0z> idzv nachtenlang aptitude/synaptic met errors enzo
<xatr0z> maargoed misschien doe ik ook meer rare dingen met mijn ubuntumachine :>
<xatr0z> en al systemd
<xatr0z> best gek, opeens nonascii symbolen en kleurtjes en weetikwat bij service status
<xatr0z> of moet dit op -offtopic :O
<xatr0z> ubuntu krijgt systemd bij 15.04 volgens mij?
<xatr0z> of deze maand al
<mijke> lordievader: hoe lang hoort zon upgrade te duren? hij is nu een half uur bezig, tenminste dat denk ik, want ik zie niks meer op mn scherm (hij ratelt nog wel alsof ie bezig is)
<lordievader> xatr0z: 14.10 heeft systemd maar gebruik het alleen voor udev, de rest wordt niet gebruikt per default.
<lordievader> mijke: Verschilt per systeem, maar je kunt op een aantal uur rekenen.
<mijke> oh serieus? wow
<mijke> hm dan ga ik er neit bij ziitten wachten
<mijke> alleen dan hopeen dat de kat niet op mn toetsenbord gaat zitten ;p
<xatr0z> @systemd: ah! had ik helemaal niet meegekregen
<xatr0z> vond die post van mark shuttleworth daarover wel heel mooi toen
<xatr0z> echt hoe samenwerking in foss community hoort te zijn
<xatr0z> deze: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-11
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<mijke> lordievader: toevallig aanwezig?
<lordievader> mijke: Altijd ;)
<lordievader> mijke: Hoe ging je upgrade?
<mijke> ja volgens mij prima, maar het iss nog steeds stuk ;p
<mijke> ik kan nu wel inloggen via graphische omgeving, maar zodra ik enter klik krijg ik de melding 'system problem reported' en vlak erna krijg ik een distorted scherm
<mijke> dat zeg maar alles ineens streepjes worden
<lordievader> mijke: Zou je de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA' weer willen pastebinnen?
<mijke> dat zou ik wel willen maar hoe kom ik in console?
<lordievader> mijke: ctrl + alt + f1
<mijke> huu! mn scherm wordt ineens zwart (ik deed niks) met een muiscursor (die overigens niet beweegt)
<mijke> hm, dat doet niks
<mijke> volgens mij is ie bevroren
<mijke> is er iets dat ik tijdens het opstarten kan doen zodat ik in een console inlogscherm kom ipv in de graphische omgeving die vastloopt?
<lordievader> Je zou een login moeten krijgen. Start anders eens in de recovery modus op.
<mijke> hoe doe ik dat? (ik krijg niet meer zoals gister de keus om dat te doen, hij start gewoon gelijk op in graphische modus en loopt dan vast)
<lordievader> mijke: Hou shift ingedrukt net na je bios scherm.
<mijke> hm ik kom dan in een scherm waarin ik kan kiezen waarin ik wil opstarten, daar staat ubuntu, advanced options, memry test, ubuntu 9.10 en advanced options voor 9.10
<mijke> maar geen recovery modus of console
<lordievader> mijke: Die staat onder advanced options.
<mijke> ah ok
<mijke> ohja ik ziee het
<mijke> en dan drop to root shell prompt?
<lordievader> mijke: Jup.
<mijke> oh hij heeft geen internet blijkbaar
<lordievader> mijke: Gebruik je toevallig internet via een kabel?
<mijke> uhuh
<lordievader> mijke: sudo ip l s eth0 up
<lordievader> Als je nu 'ip a s' uitvoert heeft eth0 dan een ip adres?
<mijke> oh het werkt al
<mijke> het pastebinnr is 8538610
<OerHeks> ge mag gewoon de url plakken hoor
<mijke> dat gaat niet
<mijke> ik zit met een andere pc online ;)
<OerHeks> ah zo, sjorrie :-D
<mijke> ghehe np
<lordievader> mijke: Dat dacht ik. Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'?
<mijke> niks
<mijke> you are trying to send an empty document zegt ie ;p
<lordievader> Ah, die hadden we er gister afgemieterd, is waar ook...
<mijke> hehe
<lordievader> mijke: sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<mijke> processing
<mijke> installed!
<lordievader> mijke: Reboot ;)
<mijke> kom ik weer in de graphische omgeving, maar wel weer met die error dat er een probleem gedetecteerd is
<lordievader> mijke: Waar gaat die over?
<mijke> dat staat er niet bij
<mijke> ik klik op report problem
<mijke> en nu krijg ik de melding 'sorry, ubuntu 14.4 has experienced an internal error'
<lordievader> mijke: Meestal kun je extra info krijgen.
<mijke> bij details staat: Executable path /usr/bin/cupsd
<mijke> ik heb nu het probleem verzonden maar de error is er nog steeds
<mijke> ik kan nu zo te zien iig wel de muis gebruiken zonder dat het beeld distort tot streepjes ;p
<lordievader> mijke: Cups (print server) faalt ;)
<mijke> wat is dat?
<lordievader> Print server ;)
<mijke> ik weet niet wat een print server is ;p
<lordievader> Het beheerd printers voor je en stelt je instaat om via het netwerk naar die printer te printen.
<mijke> hmmmm ik heb allee geen printer op mn pc aangesloten of uberhaupt ooit aangesloten gehad
<mijke> is dat hele printservergeval de oorzaak van ale ellende?
<lordievader> Ubuntu houdt ervan om ~alles mee te leveren ;)
<lordievader> mijke: Nee is ongerelateerd.
<mijke> oh ;p
<mijke> maar hoe krijg ik die futmelding dan weg?
<lordievader> mijke: Err, je kan de service uitzetten.
<lordievader> Oh, by the by, wat is nu de output van 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<mijke> 8538706
<lordievader> Dat ziet er beter uit ;)
<mijke> jeej :D
<mijke> dan heb ik nog een andere vraag
<mijke> ik HAAT dat unity gebeuren, kan ik gnome terugkrijgen?
<trijntje> mijke: wat bedoel je met gnome? Dit is hoe gnome er uit ziet:
<lordievader> trijntje: Niet helemaal Unity is niet Gnome.
<trijntje> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_1/gnome-3-activities-more.jpg
<mijke> met gnome bedoel ik gnome zoals gnome was voordat dat fuckley gebruiksonvriendelijke unity om de hoek kwam kijken
<lordievader> Maargoed er zijn enkele forken van gnome 2.6
<mijke> ik wil gewoon bovenaan een balk met een menuutje
<mijke> die niet fancy beweegt als ik er overheen muis
<trijntje> je kan xubuntu of lubuntu proberen
<mijke> maar gnome zelf gaat niet meer lukken?
<trijntje> gnome zelf is ook veranderd
<trijntje> die link die ik plaatste is hoe gnome er nu uit ziet
<mijke> nouja, gnome classic bedoel ik dan dus
<mijke> zonder unity
<OerHeks> mate-desktop lijkt het meeste op de oude gnome
<mijke> hm, hier heb ik iets gevonden
<mijke> ff kijken of het werkt
<mijke> jeej het werkt! jeetje dat was makkeljik
<mijke> ik geloof dat ik dan weer helemaal tiptop ben
<mijke> dank voor de geduldige hulp lordievader !
<lordievader> mijke: Geen probleem ;)
<mandje> ff een usb stick opnieuw formatteren.. wat een gedoe.  heeft iemand een terminal command paraat?  fat32
<OerHeks> sudo
<OerHeks> mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdaX
<lordievader> Of mkfs.vfat ;)
<lordievader> Met dezelfde opties (een van de twee is waarschijnlijk een symlink)
<mandje> dank je wel. ik was ook vlijtig aan het zoeken natuurlijk.   mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<lordievader> mandje: Dan wordt het een fat16
<mandje> ok. het wordt een heel project. ff de autoradio BT firmware updaten. nou nee hoor. trek er maar een middag voor uit. nu de usb stick weer fysiek verdwenen..
<lordievader> Magie?
<mandje> hekserij. van de oer soort waarschijnlijk.
<lordievader> Virtueel kan ik mij nog wel voorstellen, maar fysiek..
<lordievader> OerHeks: Wat heb je nou weer gedaan!
<OerHeks> fat16 kan ook toch ?
<lordievader> 16bit in een 64bit tijdperk... Limitaties, limitaties, limitaties!
<mandje> de update handleiding zegt fat32. ik volg het nu nauwgezet.  net zat ik in de auto met een niet vers geformatteerde fat32 stick in de auto en tegen de regels in toch naast de update.bin file een aparte folder er nog op. werd niet herkend.
<lordievader> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc940351.aspx
<OerHeks> don't drive & format
<mandje> handleiding zegt dat update.bin de enige file moet zijn. ik gehoorzaam nu braaf.
<mandje> stick teruggevonden. maar ik geef het op. wat een ellende zeg. stick lijkt wel bricked na dat format command.
<lordievader> mandje: Wat zegt parted over de stick?
<mandje> lordievader: parted zegt niks. wel command in parted?
<mandje> print
<lordievader> mandje: Ziet udev de stick?
<mandje> Disk /dev/sdb: 4010MB
<mandje> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<mandje> das parted
<lordievader> Niks aan de hand dus (gegeven dat dat je stick is).
<mandje> maar hij wil niet meer mounten
<mandje> udev moet ik eerst installeren
<lordievader> mandje: Je hebt er ook geen partities op.
<lordievader> En udev heb je al ;)
<lordievader> mandje: Gewoon een nieuwe partitie tabel op jassen en een filesystem aanmaken.
<mandje> het was al een partitie met fat32.
<mandje> ik heb alleen maar mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdb gedaan.
<lordievader> Ah je hebt de filesystem gelijk op je stick gejast.
<mandje> gewoon ff een stick herformatteren...
<lordievader> Veel apparaten houden daar niet van, die verwachten eerst een partitie tabel.
<mandje> ik hou er mee op. echt. graag nog een fijne zaterdag overhouden.
<mandje> dank voor het meedenken. dat wel.
<OerHeks> :-)
<ikkeenjij36> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<ikkeenjij36> ik kan mijn ubuntu iso niet plaatsen op mijn usb,ik krijg elke x iso extractie fout
<ikkeenjij36> hoe krijg ik dit opgelost?het lijkt wel of de iso corrupt is
<lordievader> ikkeenjij36: Heb je een md5sum erop los gelaten? En wat gebruik je om een live-usb te maken?
<ikkeenjij36> mm nee geen md5sum erop gelaten en ik gebruik rufus om mijn usb te maken
<lordievader> Hmm, ben ik niet bekend mee. Unetbootin levert bij mij altijd positief resultaat.
<ikkeenjij36> ook daar heb ik het mee geprobeerd maar dan boot mijn nuc niet
<lordievader> nuc?
<ikkeenjij36> intel nuc een kleine pc,daar wil ik ubuntu opzetten en daarna xbmc erover heen zetten
<lordievader> Zo te lezen een probleem device met Debian based distros: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/02/linux-on-the-nuc-using-ubuntu-mint-fedora-and-the-steamos-beta/
<ikkeenjij36> het gekke is als ik xbmcubuntu erop zet werkt het wel
<ikkeenjij36> dat is een all in one distro maar ik wil graag eerst ubuntu erop krijgen
<lordievader> Wellicht dat je de mini iso werkend krijgt?
<ikkeenjij36> ok en dan heb ik ook een ubuntu erop staan?
<lordievader> ikkeenjij36: Als je dat selecteerd, ja.
<ikkeenjij36> mm en waar moet ik dat selecteren dan?tijdens de install?
<lordievader> Jup.
<ikkeenjij36> mooi ik gaat het eens proberen
<ikkeenjij36> tijdens het net booten van ubuntu via de usb kreeg ik melding van invalid or corrupt kernel
<ikkeenjij36> klinkt dat bekend?
<ikkeenjij36> dus ik denk dat toch de iso niet in orde is?
<lordievader> ikkeenjij36: Check de md5sum
<ikkeenjij36> is daar een progje voor?win7 op deze laptop
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ikkeenjij36> ok en waar vindt ik de orginele in de download afdeling?
<ikkeenjij36> mm gaat dus niet lukken op deze manier erg jammer
<lordievader> ?
<ikkeenjij36> nou ik weet niet wat de orginele checksum is
<ikkeenjij36> hij blijft maar aangeven invalid or corrupt kernel
<OerHeks> de hashes staat op dezelfde pagina https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<lordievader> ^ staat ook op de howtomd5sum pagina uitgelegd.
<OerHeks> en als file http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/SHA1SUMS
<ikkeenjij36> ok komen dus niet overeen
<lordievader> Dan is er iets fout gegaan bij de download.
<ikkeenjij36> ok maar dat is toch raar dat dat 10x fout is gegaan?
<ikkeenjij36> hoe krijg ik dus een goeie download ervan?
<lordievader> Waar heb je de iso vandaan gedownload?
<OerHeks> als http niet lekker loopt, probeer de torrent http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<lordievader> En check je de juiste iso tegen de juiste md5 sum.
<OerHeks> owja, 14.04 en 14.04.1
<ikkeenjij36> mm en moet ik dan de amd64 versie hebben?
<OerHeks> als je cpu dat aankan
<ikkeenjij36> het is een celeron cpu
<lordievader> Hmm, ik betwijfel of die een 64bit instructie set heeft. Ik zou zeggen zoek de data sheet op ;)
<ikkeenjij36> checksums komen ook vd torrent niet overeen hoor
#ubuntu-nl 2014-10-12
<Artcreations> moggu allen
<lordievader> o/
<Artcreations> is het hier zo rustig ??
<Fermata> redelijk, ja.
<Fermata> Zondagochtend he.
<Artcreations> bijna middag
<lordievader> Weekend is vaak lekker rustig ;)
<Artcreations> ik ben bezig om mijn 2e grafische kaart werkend te krijgen door middel van ati catalyst  alleen werkt de crossfireX niet geloof ik
<Snowdog> middag
<Snowdog> vraagje over een linuxmint installatie icm win 7 op een oudere computer
<Snowdog> is het beter om linux ook op C ( dev/sda) te zettten of op een andere schijf?
<Snowdog> heb nog een D: met 4 logische partities erop
<lordievader> Snowdog: Dat is totaal aan jou.
<lordievader> Linux is niet zo strict met partitie setups.
<Snowdog> maar is het dan zo dat als je linux kwijt wilt dan alleen maar die partitie hoeft te deleten?
<Snowdog> heb een install geprobeerd en die wilde 'm op sdb zetten
<Snowdog> maar heb 2 schijven in de pc
<Snowdog> en 40 GB vrij op de zgn C: maar die is nu ntfs
<lordievader> Snowdog: De partitie(s) en grub.
<Snowdog> schijf 1 (MBR) primair capaciteit 74 GB ntfs 41 GB vrij
<Snowdog> schijf 2 4 logische partities totaal 500 GB waarvan diverse vrije ruimtes in de partities
<Snowdog> (nog) geen grub
<lordievader> Zoals ik al zei, hoe je je partities indeeld is volledig aan jou. Dat is het fijne aan Linux je hebt alle vrijheid.
<Snowdog> da's waar
<Snowdog> maar het zal de eerste keer worden met een dual boot en in het verleden ging het hier al eens mis met een dual tussen xp en ubuntu, dus toen was ik alles kwijt op C (lees dba)
<Snowdog> wil dat niet weer hebben
<Snowdog> ik kan dan eerder beter op D: voldoende plek vrijmaken om daar een partitie te maken van om en nabij 30 GB voor linuxmint
<Snowdog> kom ik dan wel uit met booten?
<Snowdog> kan eerst met acronis het één en ander opschuiven?
<Snowdog> als ik de installer z'n gang laat gaan wil ie linuxmint zetten naast win 7 maar dan op de dev/sdb waar ie 70 GB gaat worden of kleiner door met de slider te schuiven
<Snowdog> dus dat kan ook allemaal? naast die partities die er al staan?
<lordievader> Snowdog: Misschien moet je de handmatige partitioneerder gebruiken. Is heel wat flexibeler dan wat met sliders slepen.
<Snowdog> is dat gparted via de live cd?
<lordievader> Soort van.
<brui0929> hoe kan ik een icoon verplaatsen naar een leeg bureaublad?
<brui0929> ik heb een monitor en een televisie aangsloten de televisie is aangsloten op de hdmi uitgang
<brui0929> en de monitor op de dvi uitgang
<brui0929> nu veschenen alle icoonen op het bureaublad die op de televisie te zien is
<brui0929> en op het bureaublad die de monitor weergeeft alleen de dash
<brui0929> ik zou dit graag anders om willen en dan met het programma dat ik voor bijvoorbeeld een media speler zoals xbmcplayer
<brui0929> de bedoeling is dat dit programma dan ook start in dit bureaublad
<Snowdog> aan soort van wordt ik niet wijzer als noob lordievader
<brui0929> ik wil een programma op een ander beeldscherm starten
<brui0929> als ik de monitor alleen gebruik of als ik de televisie gebruiken niet op beide apparaten
<brui0929> bij window is dit wel mogelijk
<brui0929> bij windows is dit wel mogelijk
<lordievader> Snowdog: De Kubuntu ubiquity partition editor ziet er als volgt uit: http://julien.scordia.free.fr/wp-content/uploads/ubiquity_kde_14.04.jpg
<brui0929> kan dit ook in unbuntu gebruikt worden?
<brui0929> waat vind ik dit
<lordievader> brui0929: Welke DE gebruik je?
<brui0929> wat is de
<lordievader> Desktop Environment.
<brui0929> unbuntu
<lordievader> Hmm, ik ken Unity niet. In KDE is het eenvoudig te regelen.
<brui0929> hoe regel ik dit in ununtu
<Snowdog> lordievader, het ziet er fantastisch uit, maar voor de rest lijkt het wel spagethi
<OerHeks> brui0929, unity-tweak tool kan misschien je icoontjes beheren, ik vind het niet 123
<brui0929> ik heb a geprobeerd het icoon van het ene naar het andere bureaublad te slepen  en dit werkt niet
<lordievader> Snowdog: Voor de meer basic setups kun je prima ermee uit de voeten. Heb je een complexere setup (denk aan LVM + LUKS) zal je moeten uitwijken naar de text based installer.
<Snowdog> ok
<brui0929> ok ik probeer deze tool eens bedankt
<rutger__> goedenavond
<rutger__> ik ben helemaal nieuw met ubuntu en dit lukte mij zonder problemen op mijn asus n53sv te zetten
<OerHeks> hallo rutger__
<OerHeks> mooi man :-)
<rutger__> graag zou ik er sopcast en popcorntime op zetten
<OerHeks> popcorntime  zit niet in de repos
<rutger__> alleen kom ik er niet uit met de google tuturials
<rutger__> wat is repos ;)
<OerHeks> repositorys, onze softwarebibliotheken
<rutger__> is er iemand die dit wel op zijn ubuntu heeft draaien?
<rutger__> ik heb de 14.04 lts 64 bit geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> er is een ppa voor popcorntime, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-popcorn-time-in-ubuntu-or.html  installatie op eigen risico.
<OerHeks> sopcast weet ik niet.
<rutger__> werkt ook niet
<rutger__> zijn er andere soorten linux waar het wel makkelijk te installeren is? Of kan het echt alleen maar via terminal?
<OerHeks> je kan die ppa:webupd8team/popcorntime  ook toevoegen in softwarecenter > sources
<OerHeks> en dna kan je verder met je muis
<rutger__> hoe voeg ik zoiets toe?
<OerHeks> met plaatjes http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/how-to-add-a-ppa-to-software-sources-in-ubuntu
<rutger__> als ik bij geinstalleerd kijk in software zie ik het mapje popcorntime wel maar met een slotje erop
<OerHeks> misschien eens updaten?
<rutger___> @ oerheks
<rutger___> popcorn werkt! enorm bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
<rutger___> moest even herstarten
<rutger___> kan je ook zon codec sturen van sopcast
<rutger___> die ik kan toevoegen aan het software center
<OerHeks> sopcast weet ik  niet
<rutger___> nou is er nog 1 laatste puntje waar ik hulp bij zoek
<rutger___> mijn muis aanwijzer knippert en valt veel weg als ik aan het bewegen ben zowel met een losse muis en ook met de laptop muispad
<rutger___> is dit een bekende bug?
<OerHeks> 2 muis apparaten, dat kan gebeuren. heb je op een laptop geen FN toets, zodat je intern/extern muis kan gebruiken?
<OerHeks> vaak gebruikt om niet per ongeluk met handpalm je touchpad te bedienen tijdens tiepen
<rutger___> heb de externe ontkoppeld om te kijken of het dan weg is
<rutger___> maar het knippert nog steeds
<OerHeks> heb je al gekeken maar videodriver? open bovenste icoontje > dash > en tiep 'driver' dan kom er een drivericoontje boven, run dat en zie of er een driver is
<swiep> probeer een boot stick te maken. maar bij 30% stopt hij wegens een fout? is hier een oplossing voor?
<swiep> oerheks?/?
<swiep> niemand online
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-05
<mandje_> die intel graphic drivers van https://01.org/linuxgraphics/ zijn altijd te prefereren als je een Graphics Card Intel HD Graphics 3000 hebt?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-06
<DHrookt> hallo
<DHrookt> heb een probleempje maar waar moet ik zijn?
<OerHeks> Hier... of de voedselank, wat is je probleem?
<DHrookt> hey hey long time
<OerHeks> hoi DHrookt
<DHrookt> hoe is et dan :)
<DHrookt> kan geen dvds branden sinds ik geupdate heb
<DHrookt> als ik me externe brander erin plug doet die et wel
<OerHeks> Welke error krijg je als je het probeert? pakt de disc niet?
<DHrookt> de dvd brandproces blijft hangen
<DHrookt> hij rond et wel af maar er staat niks op de dvd
<DHrookt> krijg er geen error bij
<OerHeks> doe je dit met Brasero, de standaard dvd brand programma?
<DHrookt> elke keer bij et aanmaken van de boomstructuur blijft het balkje hangen
<DHrookt> en druk ik op annuleren en zegt die brandproces klaar en spuugt die hem uit
<OerHeks> ik ben niet echt blij met brasero, ik gebruik K3B op gnome/unity
<DHrookt> die gebruik ik ook
<DHrookt> k3b
<DHrookt> maar iso ken ik weer wel met brasero branden
<OerHeks> Dan denk ik dat hij blijft hangen op de check?
<OerHeks> of de finalise?
<DHrookt> heb al zeker 5 dvds gemaakt, of geprobeerd
<DHrookt> maar er staat steeds niks op de schijf en gooi ik hem in me auto zegt die foutieve dvd
<DHrookt> maar als die dus de dvd uitspuugd in de pc
<DHrookt> en ik hem terug duw
<DHrookt> zegt die black dvd
<DHrookt> maar erstaat dus wel wat op
<DHrookt> beetje vaag
<OerHeks> Met je interne geeft hij problemen, externe geen?
<DHrookt> ik beschrijf et ook lekker :)
<DHrookt> nope externe is plug en go
<DHrookt> niks aan de hand
<DHrookt> maar dit deed hij pas na het updaten van et sys
<DHrookt> voorheen brande ik zonder problemen
<OerHeks> Dat is vreemd, .. ik zoek op zelfde problemen, maar ik zie geen bugmelding
<DHrookt> von ik ook heb via de terminal nog geprobeerd te update
<DHrookt> maar hij haalt of installeerd geen extra spul :)
<DHrookt> misschien mounting problemen met de dvd brander
<DHrookt> ik roep maar iets geks
<DHrookt> ik gebruik ook DeVeDe btw
<DHrookt> vind ik wel fijn progje
<OerHeks> Ik wet zo niet wat je kan doen om te testen, K3B zou juist lekker stabiel moeten draaien..
<OerHeks> vreemde is, je extere doet het wel, is het de updates, of is je dvdbrander gaar ..
<DHrookt> jah dat was dus ook me gedachte
<DHrookt> vandaar dat ik die externe erin plugde
<DHrookt> blijf et raar vinden
<DHrookt> zal het later nog een x proberen
<ena> help/abn claims not supporting Ubuntu / no support whatso- ever ?? on payments
<lordievader> ena: This is a Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English one see #ubuntu.
<lordievader> ena: Do you have something to support that claim?
 * OerHeks denkt ABN/AMRO ?
<ena> I'm Dutch , yes just phonecall, they don't know how to deal with Ubuntu and advise me to quit! I was furious and told them they had no knwledge whatsoever on this they advu\ise windows.
<ena> Ja ABN AMRO !
<lordievader> Ik weet niet echt wat de ABN zou moeten supporten of hoe...
<lordievader> Zolang hun website in een browser werkt is het toch koek en ei?
<ena> Ik kan niet met Ideal betalen en dat komt door Ub.
<lordievader> Err, wat? Hoezo?
<ena> Zij staan ook niet garant als er iets misgaat met bet. verkeer, ik weet echt niet wat te zeggen
<ena> Nou ja, we komen er niet uit neem ik aan, de "Student aan huis," ook weggestuurd, vangt wel geld maar weet er ook niks van. Ik blij gewoon bij Ubuntu, nooit porblemen en Wnows, ieere bloody dag! bedankt.,
<lordievader> Wat is het probleem precies?
<ena> niks meer / ik kan niet met ideal betalen komt door Ubuntu - niks veranderd als ik wist wat het precies was, had ik het wel opgelost,  ik ga ABNAMRO een  mooi kattenbelletje sturen ! hoe kom ik uit de cahat?
<ena> dank !
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-07
<OerHeks> "freenode: Nicks that are past the expiry threshold of 120 days unidentified on October 2nd will be freed from the database" grote najaars schoonmaak
<OerHeks> https://blog.freenode.net/2015/09/services-database-purge/
<lotuspsychje> oO
<OerHeks> lijkt me wel wat, lotuspsychje als nick .. ow wacht
<lotuspsychje> lol
<henk_> hai
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-08
<barend> wat is de correcte manier om alle apt-get build-dep packages van een bepaald package te verwijderen?
<barend> het gaat in mijn geval om granite-demo
<barend> ik heb sudo apt-get remove $(cat deps) gedaan, waarbij 'deps' de namen van de 71 dependencies bevatte
<barend> het werkte, maar is dit de juiste manier? of is er iets makkelijkers?
<OerHeks> na deinstall, apt-get autoremove denk ik
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-09
<TheEagerPadawan> welk programma raden jullie aan om naar windows box te rdp'en vanuit een linux ubuntu mate
<Sling> TheEagerPadawan: rdesktop
<TheEagerPadawan> heb ondertussen al reminna geinstaleerd maar zal toch eens zien naar rdesktop
<TheEagerPadawan> waarschijnlijk command line driven?
<Sling> zo gebruik ik het wel ja
<TheEagerPadawan> zal het allesinds een bekijken cli is altijd tof ;)
<lordievader> freerdp.
<TheEagerPadawan> thanks more voorlopig zal ik reminna testen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-10-11
<timix> Goedemorgen
<timix> na de stappen te hebben doorlopen op: https://assets.nagios.com/downloads/nagioscore/docs/nagioscore/4/en/quickstart-ubuntu.html
<timix> krijg ik de foutmelding 500 internal server error na het inloggen op localhost/nagios/..
<timix> Wat is het probleem?
<timix> Na de stappen te hebben doorlopen op: https://assets.nagios.com/downloads/nagioscore/docs/nagioscore/4/en/quickstart-ubuntu.html, krijg ik de foutmelding 500 internal server error na het inloggen op localhost/nagios/.. Wat is het probleem?
<lordievader> timix: Kijk in de logs.
<timix> Het is niet zo dat ik er dagelijks mee werk, dus welke logs?
<lordievader> timix: Gebruikt je apache?
<timix> ja
<lordievader> timix: /var/log/apache2/error.log
<timix> [Sun Oct 11 10:20:44.804473 2015] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1431] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) $ [Sun Oct 11 10:20:44.804645 2015] [core:notice] [pid 1431] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apac$ [Sun Oct 11 10:25:23.500276 2015] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1431] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutti$ [Sun Oct 11 10:25:25.637599 2015] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 3872] AH00163: Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) $ [Sun Oct 11 10:25:25.638034 2015] [core:
<lordievader> timix: AH00169: caught SIGTERM, nu moet je uitgaan vinden waarom die een sigterm krijgt.
<timix> [Sun Oct 11 10:51:22.222400 2015] [core:notice] [pid 4592] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apac$ [Sun Oct 11 10:51:28.621608 2015] [authn_file:error] [pid 4595] (2)No such file or directory: [cl$ [Sun Oct 11 10:52:06.221651 2015] [authn_file:error] [pid 4597] (2)No such file or directory: [cl$
<lordievader> Ah: No such file or directory
<timix> Moet ik dit:
<timix> DESC="Nagios" NAME=nagios DAEMON=/usr/local/nagios/bin/$NAME DAEMON_ARGS="-d /usr/local/nagios/etc/nagios.cfg" PIDFILE=/usr/local/nagios/var/$NAME.lock
<timix> nog aan de nagios file toevoegen?
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee, ik ken nagios niet. Als ik je log correct interpreteer is er een script die een file wil accessen maar die bestaat niet.
<lordievader> Ik zou je guide er nog eens bij pakken en iedere stap controleren.
<timix> Dat heb ik inmiddels al 10x gedaan, maar kan niet ontdekken dat ik een stap vergeten zou zijn...
<lordievader> timix: Wellicht helpt een andere guide? (Het zou kunnen dat degene die jij gebruikt verouderd is, o.i.d.)
<timix> Ik ga een andere guide proberen.. hopen om meer geluk
<lotuspsychje> timix: er is ook een #nagios kanaal als je wil
<lotuspsychje> engelstalig wel
<timix> Daar kan ik het ook altijd nog proberen. Dank!
<lordievader> Of je switch naar Zabbix, dan kan ik je wel helpen ;)
<timix> Dat is ongeveer hetzelfde als nagios?
<lordievader> Zabbix kan gezien worden als Nagios + Cacti.
<timix> Punt is dat ik dit als opdracht heb gekregen voor mn opleiding.. met daarbij die guide..
<lordievader> Heh, het is dus huiswerk. Dan zou je er eigenlijk zelf achter moeten komen waarom het niet werkt ;)
<timix> Ik vraag ook niet om een oplossing.. ik vraag wat het probleem zou kunnen zijn
<lordievader> Ik neem aan dat het een soort van sysadmin opleiding is? Een van de meest waardevolle skills in troubleshooting, daar leer je het meest van als je zelf uitzoekt hoe dingen in elkaar steken en waarom het niet werkt.
<timix> Zoals ik al zei: ik vraag niet om DE oplossing.. ik kan me blind staren, maar gezien jullie meer ervaring hebben is er vast iemand die me een duwtje de goede richting op kan geven.. meer vraag ik niet
<lordievader> timix: Die duw heb je toch al gekregen?
<timix> Of ik het nu aan mijn docent vraag, of ik stel hier de vraag...
<marcel__> helllo
<marcel__> kan someone help me
<marcel__> hallo?
<lordievader> marcel__: Hallo o/
<marcel__> hallo kan iemand me vertellen hoe ik grub kan verwijderen van een schijf waar geen windows opstaat?
<sarawara> goeienavond!
<sarawara> kent er iemand hoe je een emailadres kan aanmaken zonder telefoonnummer?
<sarawara> is voor één van mijn leerlingen die geen emailadres heeft en die ik graag in de klasgroep op een website meewil maar daar moet je een emailadres voor hebben
<OerHeks> gmail kan dat,verificatie ( als er iets mis gaat) kan via een 2e mail adres
<u12> I had a weird experience.  On my URL (Firefox) all of a sudden yyyyyyyyy was adeed. There was nothing on my keyboard.  When I switched off the internet I got a loud BEEEP. The whole thing stopped when I unplugged the internet cable.  After a reboot now it is quiet. Which allows me to write this message.
<lotuspsychje> u12: you want #ubuntu channel perhaps?
<kevin_keijzer> Sounds like a short circuit, hard to tell.
<u12> Could be, how do I contact them
<u12> A short circuit maybe,  but it stopped afgter I unplugged the internet cable.
<lotuspsychje> u12: ubuntu version? using remote software?
<u12> I am using the light version of Ubuntu and no remote software
<OerHeks> "light version" ?? lubuntu ?
<u12> Okay let me check
<lotuspsychje> u12: fully updated?
<kevin_keijzer> u12, As you're using a lightweight distro, may I ask how old the machine is?
<kevin_keijzer> u12, If it's old; have you ever cleaned the thing?
<lotuspsychje> u12: lsb_release -a in terminal
<kevin_keijzer> u12, Also, PS/2 keyboard by any chance?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<u12> ubuntu 14.04 lite and yes all the updates that come in have been installed
<lotuspsychje> lite?
<lotuspsychje> u12: you mean the minimal?
<u12> yep, that 's what it said
<u12> minimal would be a good descritpion too
<lotuspsychje> u12: any reasons you using minimal?
<u12> yep, old computer
<lotuspsychje> u12: minmal doesnt specificly mean lightweight
<lotuspsychje> u12: maybe try lubuntu and see if your problem still occurs
<OerHeks> there is no ubuntu 14.04 lite ..
<kevin_keijzer> u12, I really don't think what you're experiencing is a software problem..
<u12> I have been on this version for about a year and never had any such problem
<OerHeks> u12, where did you get that?
<u12> get what?
<lotuspsychje> minimal
<OerHeks> oh minimal, oke
<u12> minimal yey okay, but still, my computer should not get blocked
<lotuspsychje> u12: check your logs
<lotuspsychje> u12: there's always a reason why
<u12> exactly, where can I find the logs?
<lotuspsychje> u12: /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg are usefull
<u12> thanx, will do
<lotuspsychje> u12: but for more stable lightweight experience, i would go for lubuntu 14.04.3
<u12> okay, then I should upgrade too. But what happened does not feel right. It came from outside, from the internet. They didn't get anywhere. But all the same I just got a screen shot I hat not asked for. e
<lotuspsychje> if your system wasnt up to date
<lotuspsychje> i strongly think its a remote takeover
<kevin_keijzer> I strongly think it's not..
<kevin_keijzer> Five bucks says it's just ESD.
<lotuspsychje> yyyyyyyy would fill the whole screen then
<u12> I cancelled the screen shot as I had not asked for it
<kevin_keijzer> Old computer, probably never cleaned, most likely a PS/2 controller, old PSU with voltage drops, and so on..
<lotuspsychje> non-updated systems are big security risk
<lotuspsychje> u12: running other services openssl? ssh? sql?
<u12> no
<OerHeks> hitting 'printscreen' gives a printscreen, pretty normal.
<u12> and yes yyyy fills more the whole URL to the very end, if that exists
<u12> no I did not hit print screen
<lotuspsychje> u12: how long did you not update system?
<u12> I get ubuntu updates regularly and install them immediately . The latest one was maybe friday.
<lotuspsychje> ok fair enough
<u12> Espescially just now the print screen I find upsetting, I never pressed that button. On save I pressed NO.
<lotuspsychje> u12: what kind of stuff did you install more on minimal?
<u12> I  just use libre office, nothing else. For the internet I use Firefox.  What I do do, at work I am forced to work with microsoft office and I need to work on those files at hoem
<u12> But what really bothers me, how can my computer take a sceen shot without me asking for it.
<kevin_keijzer> u12, electrostatic discharge..
<kevin_keijzer> You're really not infected by some "malware", and it's not "because of updates" or other nonsense.
<kevin_keijzer> It's most likely just dust buildup and/or voltage fluctuations of an old power supply
<kevin_keijzer> Which is why I asked half an hour ago, is your keyboard a PS/2?
<u12> Could be, my key board is brand new
<u12> PS/ 27 bit doesn't say
<kevin_keijzer> Doesn't matter if it's the controller that's being shorted
<kevin_keijzer> Everything you're describing is most likely a hardware problem. Seriously, start by cleaning out all the dust, use a grounded wall socket and try again.
<u12> okay, I get the message. A faulty key board could also take a screen shot. Maybe this key board belangs in the dumpster.
<lotuspsychje> a new keyboard?
<kevin_keijzer> Maybe, but maybe it's not the keyboard. I would suspect ESD over anything.
<kevin_keijzer> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrostatische_ontlading
<kevin_keijzer> (I've seen problems like yours on many old PC's - even in the BIOS. It's *always* ESD. Not a virus, not a lack of updates, not "because you're not running Unity". It's ESD.)
<u12> I bought the keyboard a few months ago. And I keep my house clean.
<lotuspsychje> maybe a ghost pressed yyyyyyyy lol
<kevin_keijzer> Computers contain fans. No matter how clean your house is, fans attract dust. Computers are full of dust. Dust conducts electricity. Too much dust causes ESD.
<u12> and asked for a screen dump, yeh, who knows
<kevin_keijzer> Open your PC, get a clean paintbrush, remove all the dust. Suck it up with a vacuum, and try again.
<u12> okay, that is a useful suggestion! will do that
<lotuspsychje> millions of pc's are more dusty then a vacuum cleaner bag
<u12> really, oh hell
<u12> guys, galls, thnx for your help!!!
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-10
<zippo^> Goedemiddag dames en heren :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-11
<bobdebobbert> Help
<bobdebobbert> Heb nu Xubuntu maar is te zwaar heb maar 500MB RAM dus wil Lubuntu proberen, e usb stick, maar weet niet wat dash is....wil een opstart usb stick maken en moet dan in de dash intikken creat
<bobdebobbert> wat is de dash?
<bobdebobbert> daar moet ik intikken create usb-stick...
<tmsbrg> bobdebobbert, in de context van Ubuntu is er een soort van Ubuntu Dash volgens mij, hun algemene zoekdingens. Die heeft Xubuntu niet
<tmsbrg> maar als je een bootable iso hebt dan kun je hem met dd op USB krijgen, dat is wat ik meestal doe
<tmsbrg> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23267
<bobdebobbert> heb gekeken, maar begrijp niet...
<bobdebobbert> ik heb nu Xubuntu
<bobdebobbert> heb lubuntu gedownload op usb
<bobdebobbert> dus moet toch direct installeerbaar zijn?
<bobdebobbert> heb tenslotte nu linux...
<bobdebobbert> of toch usb stick maken, en zoja hoe?
<tmsbrg> bobdebobbert, waarschijnlijk heb je ergens een lubuntu-16.xx-nogwattes.iso?
<bobdebobbert> tmsbrg yep, op usb stick
<tmsbrg> maar ja je moet de ISO op USB zetten op een bepaalde manier zodat hij bootbaar is, je kunt hem niet zomaar naar USB kopieëren
<bobdebobbert> heb gedownload vanaf officiele ubuntu pagina, maar nu nog installeren...
<tmsbrg> je moet hem op je ergens op je computer zelf hebben, en dan naar de terminal gaan
<tmsbrg> en dan in de terminal de instructies volgen van http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=23267 om hem op USB te krijgen
<bobdebobbert> okay, dus op harde schijf opslaan?
<tmsbrg> niet per ongelijk je harde schijf overschrijven ipv de USB stick, dat zou erg zijn
<tmsbrg> ja
<bobdebobbert> begrijp..... alleen bestand opslaan...
<bobdebobbert> effe lezen en proberen te begrijpen.....
<tmsbrg> belangrijkste is dat je het stukje met `sudo dd if=... of=sdX ...` goed hebt. Als je de verkeerde sdX hebt dan kun je je harde schijf overschrijven... Daarom waarschuw ik daarvoor
<tmsbrg> enige wat `dd` eigenlijk doet is kopiëren vanaf een input file (if=jouw iso) naar een output file (of=jouw USB stick), maar hij vervang dus de USB zijn partities met die van de iso, ipv dat hij de iso er gewoon op zet
<bobdebobbert> tmsbrg sorry ben een groentje begrijp niet, wel geprobeerd, maar lukt niet..
<bobdebobbert> kan ik niet gewoon via internet stick bootable maken en dan opnieuw opstarten en voila?
<tmsbrg> ok bobdebobbert, ik zou je beter kunnen helpen als ik erbij was. Maar ik ken nog een programma dat misschien makkelijker is. Maar ik heb het nooit gebruikt dus kan je niet helpen met hoe het werkt (hopelijk is het duidelijk op zich)
<bobdebobbert> Ik bedoel kant en klare brokken downloaden op usb stick?
<tmsbrg> je iso bevat een filesystem die op de USB stick moet
<tmsbrg> daarin staan alle bestanden voor booten enzo
<bobdebobbert> done....
<tmsbrg> done?
<bobdebobbert> als het goed is heb ik lubuntu nu op usb stick staan alleen wil hem installeren ipv xubuntu...
<tmsbrg> moet je de USB er even uit doen en weer in en zien of je de bestanden ziet, om te checken
<bobdebobbert> momentje
<bobdebobbert> done, bedtanden staan erop....
<bobdebobbert> bestanden
<tmsbrg> nice
<tmsbrg> dan ligt het aan je moederbord hoe je hem moet starten, als je geluk hebt is hij wat modern en boot hij automatisch van USB. In dat geval hoef ja alleen te restarten met de USB erin en dan zal hij Lubuntu starten. Anders zul je tijdens booten het BIOS in moeten komen (anders voor elke computer, maar meestal een bepaalde knop ingedrukt houden) en settings moeten aanpassen om hem te laten booten van USB
<bobdebobbert> thanks, ga ik nu proberen......
<bobdebobbert> failed to load ldllinux.c32     :-(
<tmsbrg> hm niet een probleem wat ik eerder heb gehad, verwacht dat het toch niet goed op USB gezet is op één of andere manier
<tmsbrg> bobdebobbert, misschien is het beste idee om dat andere programma te gebruiken
<tmsbrg> even zien wat het was
<bobdebobbert> tmsbrg wel ander programma?
<tmsbrg> bobdebobbert, ja, misschien dit https://unetbootin.github.io/
<bobdebobbert> effe checken, mmtje
<tmsbrg> je zou die moeten kunnen installeren via software center (of die webpagina)
<bobdebobbert> ga kijken......
<tmsbrg> maar ik ga zo slapen dus succes maar ik kan niet meer helpen
<tmsbrg> #sleepy
<tmsbrg> hoop dat het programma voor je werkt
<bobdebobbert> Thanks man, ga weer proberen, slaap goed....
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-12
<wasted> g'middag
<wasted> 'k heb een gui probleem :)
<wasted> alee...
<wasted> een half :)
<wasted> 'k draai een ubuntu 16.04 server
<wasted> 'k wou er een gui opzetten
<wasted> 'k koos voor xfce4
<wasted> nu... ik heb na het inloggen ( wat al een hel was ) enkel een achtergrong
<wasted>  'achtergrond
<wasted> mijn commando was: sudo apt-get install xorg lightdm ubuntu-session xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<wasted> ik vermoed dat ik ergens nog iets mis ?
<wasted> mocht er iemand mijn helpende hand ( lees: indian helpdesk ) willen zijn :)
<wasted> van harte welkom
<wasted> op de stelling: waarom een gui op een server...
<wasted> 'k heb het nodig voor een teamspeak musicbot ( kan niet anders )
<OerHeks> je zou ook Xvfb kunnen installeren, virtual frame buffer http://tobyho.com/2015/01/09/headless-browser-testing-xvfb/
<wasted> mjah... maar 'k wou een lichte gui
<wasted> en gnome... mjah... 's nie zo licht
<wasted> als ik ubuntu-desktop installeer werkt het wel... maar dan heb ik bijna 1.6 gb troep extra
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-13
<Wobbo> Goede morgen! Weet iemand hoe laat 16.10 beschikbaar is?
<Sling> hoe laat nog wel :)
<danielnl> Sling: het is vandaag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<Sling> i see
<OerHeks> 16.10 is uit ! http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> het wachten is nog op xubuntu
<SCHAAP137> jeuj
<SCHAAP137> ik blijf nog wel ff hangen op 16.04
<OerHeks> 4 isos binnen, 13 te gaan
<OerHeks> ik ook, eerst lekker seeden
<SCHAAP137> hij draait net zo lekker
<SCHAAP137> gisteren ook maar ff de CUDA 8.0 toolkit erop gedonderd
<SCHAAP137> kijken of dat leuk speelgoed is
<OerHeks> handig voor vette berekeningen
<SCHAAP137> neural nets vind ik wel interessant, wil ik n keer uitgebreider naar kijken
<Kebabfish> hier 2 pcs nog op 14.04, eentje op 16.04 :P
<OerHeks> netjes
<Kebabfish> eentje doordat die een oudere kernel moet hebben, een andere omdat die in de kerstvakantie toch wordt geupgrade. Nieuwe ssd's e.d., komt er dan wel 16.04 op
<Kebabfish> had 16.10 niet een unity8 sessie erbij?
<OerHeks> ja, optioneel bij inlog
<OerHeks> ehh available, je hoeft niks te installeren
<Kebabfish> leukleuk
<SCHAAP137> gebruiken jullie 2 unity?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> kaal, zonder theme troep
<Kebabfish> unity, lxde, xfce en openbox :P
<SCHAAP137> 't is lang geleden dat ik er goed naar heb gekeken, maar heb me altijd comfortabeler gewaand met MATE, Xfce of GNOME3
<OerHeks> ♪ iso binnen
<SCHAAP137> die zijbalk is een beetje onthutsend
<OerHeks> zijbalk kan nu naar de bottom
<Kebabfish> ben zelf zodanig gewend, dat unity best lekker werkt
<SCHAAP137> ah, balk kan omlaag, hmm
<SCHAAP137> misschien weer een kijkje wagen dan
<OerHeks> ik zou de dash graag anders zien, met een ouderwetse apps menu
<SCHAAP137> wow, mijn CPU is alweer een tijdje niet zo koel geweest
<SCHAAP137> schommelt nu tussen de 21 en 24 graden :D
<Kebabfish> netjes
<SCHAAP137> paar graden boven kamertemp, zoals het hoort
<Kebabfish> hier tussen 20 en 40 graden, rust en load
<Kebabfish> amd nota bene :P
<SCHAAP137> ah, een i7'tje hierzo
<SCHAAP137> CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (915MHz)
<SCHAAP137> speedstep staat wel aan iig
<OerHeks> mijn temp http://termbin.com/0bjq0
<SCHAAP137> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/16/1013/h_1476360635_1145272_d045c08eff.png
<SCHAAP137> hiero mijne, klein grafiekje
<OerHeks> sensors | nc termbin.com 9999
<SCHAAP137> psensor is echt fijn
<SCHAAP137> http://termbin.com/iw83
<SCHAAP137> wat doet die 9999, OerHeks ? maximaal aantal regels?
<Kebabfish> werkpaard hier draait nog een athlon II X4 640 en gtx 770. Vooral die laatste wil wel eens 80 graden worden (max)
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
<OerHeks> poort?
<SCHAAP137> ah, poortnummer, idd
<SCHAAP137> SYNOPSIS
<SCHAAP137>      nc [-46bCDdhklnrStUuvZz] [-I length] [-i interval] [-O length] [-P proxy_username] [-p source_port]
<SCHAAP137>         [-q seconds] [-s source] [-T toskeyword] [-V rtable] [-w timeout] [-X proxy_protocol] [-x
<SCHAAP137>         proxy_address[:port]] [destination] [port]
<SCHAAP137> geinig, kende die nog niet iig, termbin.com
<OerHeks> je kan het gebruiken zonder iets te installeren, geen pastebinit nodig
<OerHeks> zeer handig in de helpdesk
<OerHeks> ( verdwijnt na 24 hr)
<SCHAAP137> hm, koel
<OerHeks> anders moet je met pastebinit iets doen met -b paste.ubuntu.com gedoe, veel te lastig
<bobdebobbert> tijdens installatie van Lubuntu met bijbehorende pakketten kreeg ik af en toe wit schermpje genaamd config. deb te zien
<SCHAAP137> bobdebobbert, .deb is de extensie van installatiepakketten, daar is in principe niets geks aan
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: welke lubuntu versie bent u aan het testen?
<bobdebobbert> Owh gelukkig want las op website things  to do dat mogelijk virus is .deb
<bobdebobbert> Had eerst Xubuntu maar laptop te traag nu Lubuntu 16.04.1
<lotuspsychje> mooi zo! deze versie gaat supperlekker
<bobdebobbert> Absoluut, alleen probleempje met abiworld
<bobdebobbert> Als ik document ga intypen gaat alles flikkeren....
<bobdebobbert> gedeinstalleerd en daarna opnieuw geinstalleerd helpt niet
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: enkel abiword of nog meer programmas?
<bobdebobbert> ben net klaar, internet okay, heb je suggestie voor een ander programma om te testen aub
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: zekers, libreoffice
<lotuspsychje> als u plaats genoeg hebt op uw harde schijf?
<bobdebobbert> heb ik niet geinstalleerd, zou te zwaar zijn voor oudere pcś
<bobdebobbert> plaats genoeg maar te weinig geheugen nl 500Mb maar
<lotuspsychje> ok
<bobdebobbert> Heb je nog tip voor dat flikkeren aub?
<OerHeks> bobdebobbert, heb je al gekeken of er een videodriver beschikbaar is?
<bobdebobbert> Heb wel geprobeerd maar weet niet hoe met Lubuntu......
<OerHeks> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-lubuntu#TOC-Install-missing-drivers
<OerHeks> Menu button - System Tools - Software Updater >> Click Settings... and then click the tab Additional Drivers
<bobdebobbert> ik heb wel constant geupdated , dat zou toch voldoende moeten zijn?
<bobdebobbert> Oerheks, dankjewel ga gelijk proberen.......
<bobdebobbert> laters......
<OerHeks> voor sommige kaarten kan een betere driver aanwezig zijn
<bobdebobbert> momentje.... ga checken....
<bobdebobbert> via software&updates extra stuurprogrammas krijg ik: Processor Microcode firmware for Intel CPUs van Intel-microcode
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: kunt u eens sudo lshw -C video pastebinnen?
<bobdebobbert> heeft volgens mij niets met videokrt te maken, of toch maar wel
<bobdebobbert> lotuspsychje mmtje ga ik doen...
<bobdebobbert>  description: VGA compatible controller        product: RC410M [Mobility Radeon Xpress 200M]        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]        physical id: 5        bus info: pci@0000:01:05.0        version: 00        width: 32 bits        clock: 66MHz        capabilities: pm msi vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=radeon latency=66 mingnt=8        resources: irq:17 memory:d8000000-d
<lotuspsychje> zo, dat kaartje zou toch niet mogen flikkeren...
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: zijn er nog apps die flikkeren als je ze opent? firefox? youtube? kunt u eens testen?
<bobdebobbert> even naar you tube, mmtje
<bobdebobbert> even haperen tijdens het laden van een filmpje, daarna als een zonnetje
<bobdebobbert> lotuspsychje is dit de oplossing misschien?! : via software&updates extra stuurprogrammas krijg ik: Processor Microcode firmware for Intel CPUs van Intel-microcode
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: nee denk niet dat dit zal helpen
<bobdebobbert> is er een testprogramaatje in Lubuntu om je videokaart te testen?
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: probeer eens abiword van terminal te starten, mss krijgt u daar errors?
<bobdebobbert> weet niet hoe ;-) ben groentje met Lubuntu, sorry, help aub
<bobdebobbert> sudo abiworld?
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: nee gewoon abiword vanuit je terminal
<bobdebobbert> Opdracht ‘abiworld’ niet gevonden, bedoelde u:  Opdracht ‘abiword’ uit pakket ‘abiword’ (universe) abiworld: opdracht niet gevonden
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: geen worLd, abiword
<bobdebobbert> hahahaha, sorry mmtje...
<bobdebobbert> ** (abiword:3167): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: kan je eens proberen inloggen op de gastaccount, om te zien of abiword daar ook flikkert?
<bobdebobbert> Shutdown en dan gebruiker wisselen, of bedoel je wat anders, ben  beetje digibeet, sorry
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: juist uitloggen, en op gast account
<bobdebobbert> mmtje
<bobdebobbert> Lukt niet, ben net klaar met installeren van Lubuntu dus heb ik waarschijnlijk nog niet aangemaakt, gastaccount?!
<bobdebobbert> heb wel 2 burobladen, even via buroblad 2 proberen, mmtje
<bobdebobbert> zelfde probleem....
<OerHeks> bekend probleem, abiword.. nog steeds nietopgelost?
<OerHeks> even zien ..
<lotuspsychje> raar dat de rest niet flikkert
<bobdebobbert> krijg nu ongevraagd nieuwe naam loos document voorgeschoteld terwijl abiword al is afgesloten.....
<OerHeks> deze, http://askubuntu.com/questions/633115/abiword-opens-a-blank-template-on-startup-after-upgrade
<OerHeks> abiword start automatisch, een foutje >> sudo rm /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Client.AbiCollab.service
<lotuspsychje> hmm nice find OerHeks
<bobdebobbert> Oerheks doe ik iets fout? :
<bobdebobbert> robert@robert-AMILO-L-Series:~$ sudo rm /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Client.AbiCollab.service [sudo] wachtwoord voor robert:  rm: kan '/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Client.AbiCollab.service' niet verwijderen: Bestand of map bestaat niet robert@robert-AMILO-L-Series:~$
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: kijk ook even of je up to date bent met: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<bobdebobbert> doe ik mmtje....
 * OerHeks zoekt verder
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: krijg je updates binnen daar?
<bobdebobbert> Yep, een heleboel!!!!!!! heb toch constant via updatebeheer geupdated, nu even afwachten dan maar
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: herstart je het system even na je updates ook, en test abiword erna
<bobdebobbert> ga ik doen! Hartstikke bedankt alvast, laterssss.......
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: hou altijd je systeem up to date, ok?
<bobdebobbert> deedik al via updatebeheer maar zal ik nu ook zeker doen via de terminal.....
<bobdebobbert> helaas, alles up to date zonder gewenst resultaat
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: ok, het viel te proberen
<bobdebobbert> jep, bedankt voor je geduld in ieder geval.....
<bobdebobbert> ik ga eens snuffelen op websitevan fabrikant videokrt.......
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: heb je 16.04 clean geinstalleerd, of was het een upgrade van andere ubuntu versie?
<bobdebobbert> had eerst Xubuntu, toen Lubuntu geinstalleerd en comando gegeven dat hele schijf moest wissen...
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: xubuntu 16.04?
<bobdebobbert> yep
<lotuspsychje> als hele schijf gewist is, zou moeten clean zijn..
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: nog iets dat je kan proberen, is de lubuntu 16.04 live starten en kijken of abiword daar flikkert
<bobdebobbert> dat denk ik ook, maar het probleem is vaker voorgekomen las ik op internet, maar krijg nergens oplossing te zien
<lotuspsychje> ja ben ook aant zoeken, kom steeds op zelfste askubuntu
<bobdebobbert> live starten via ubuntu-internet-site of vanuit mijn eigen Lubuntu-OS ?
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: heb je tijdens de lubuntu setup updates tijdens install aangevinkt?
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: dat je de updates binnenkrijgt tijdens de installatie?
<bobdebobbert> yep, automtische updates aangevinkt, maar even controleren kan geen kwaad
<bobdebobbert> Owh datte, nee, dat accepteerd hij niet, heb het na de installatie via updatebeheer gedaan
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: probeer mss eens de liveusb lubuntu 16.04 om abiword te testen, oftewel volledige herinstallatie
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: probeer tijdens install internetkabel in te steken
<lotuspsychje> dat ie tijdens setup al update, dan kan helpen soms
<bobdebobbert> heb ik ook al gedaan, abiword volledig verwijdert en daarna opnieuw geinstalleerd, of bedoel je dat niet?
<lotuspsychje> bobdebobbert: nee, lubuntu volledig herinstalleren
<lotuspsychje> met kabel in+ updates tijdens installatie
<lotuspsychje> ben ervandoor
<lotuspsychje> laterz
<bobdebobbert> Ga ik proberen, laterssss....
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks houd je wel in de gaten :p
<bobdebobbert> okay, thanks oerheks....
<bobdebobbert> helaas opnieuw Lubuntu geïnstalleerd, abiword blijft flikkeren, bedankt iig voor hulp....
<bobdebobbert> Eureka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bobdebobbert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bug/1574278
<bobdebobbert> Oplossing voor flikkeren Abiword
<bobdebobbert> Toegepast en het werkt....
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-14
<Wobbo> Goede morgen.
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg me af... Wat moet ik doen als mijn upgrade blijft hangen?
<Wobbo> De distributie-opwaardering blijft grijs. En bij Systemmonter geeft aan dat alleen gnome-system-monitor actief is.
<bobdebobbert> help
<bobdebobbert> heb nu @live account en wil die aanmaken rechtstreeks met sylpheed, weet niet hoe....
<Guest8443> kan iemand me helpen?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-15
<jacqeline> hoi
<jacqeline> hoi
<Wobbo> Goede middag!
<SCHAAP137> hoi Wobbo
<SCHAAP137> welkom in #ubuntu-nl
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg me af, kom er een Mate 16.10?
<SCHAAP137> jazeker, Ubuntu MATE 16.10 is er ook al
<SCHAAP137> die bevat de nieuwe versie van MATE, 1.16; in 16.04 zat nog versie 1.12.1
<SCHAAP137> kdraai 'm hier al Wobbo
<SCHAAP137> Wobbo, https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/#yakkety
<Wobbo> Sorry, ik had me zin eigenlijk nog niet af. ;)
<SCHAAP137> ah, okee :P
<SCHAAP137> ik was te snel
<Wobbo> Ik weet dat alle Ubuntu versies tegelijkertijd te downloaden zijn. Ik bedoel de raspberry-pi.
<Wobbo> Nee, ik had eerst me zin af habben voordat ik enter.
<Wobbo> Ik hoop dat er een 16.10 Mate komt, bij 16.04 krijg ik het niet voor elkaar om Chromium te laten werken,
<Wobbo> Ik dacht eerst om gewoon terminal upgrade uit te voeren. Maar die optie krijg ik niet voor elkaar bij raspberry-pi.
<Wobbo> Ik ben ook wezen zoeken of er een beta van te vinden is.
<Wobbo> Maar ook dat is me niet gelukt.
<OerHeks> vraag het in #ubuntu-arm, er is nog geen officiele build
<Wobbo> Ah, thanks, ik vroeg het net bij #ubuntu-mate maar daar heb ik nog geen reactie gekregen.
<Wobbo> Ik denk dat zaterdag gebruikt word als een zaterdag. Het is erg rustig bij alle IRC.
<Wobbo> :D
<Wobbo> Helaas, ik heb geen antwoord gekregen, eigenlijk geen enkele reactie.
<scalper> OerHeks: deze laptop heeft een i5-2450m processor en deze is standaard uit de fabriek geleverd met een i3 processor, kan dat er iets mee te maken hebben dan vt-x het niet doet terwijl het wel in de bios aan staat?
<OerHeks> nee, ik lees net iets dat mogenlijk een biosupdate zoiets kan verhelpen
<OerHeks> vroeger was dat logisch, met de update gaat je licentie/garantie in
<OerHeks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1784835 laatste post #3
<OerHeks> heb je al eens geherstard na install, dat de vbox drvr geladen is netjes?
<OerHeks> of modprobe nogiets
<scalper> nee nog niet, maar in windows had ik dit probleem ook, daar heb ik wel herstart een paar keer
<scalper> OerHeks: ik zal even herstarten en ondertussen kijken of ik de biosversie achterhalen kan
<scalper> tot zo
<OerHeks> het zou moeten kunnen, 64 bit in 64 bit install .. guest additions geladen?
<scalper> die guest additions zijn toch voor de guest? er is nog geen guest gemaakt omdat het momenteel niet toelaatbaar is om een 64 bit guest in te richten of te starten
<scalper> zo terug
<scalper> OerHeks: er staan nog alleen maar 32 bit keuzes
<OerHeks> je hebt hem van de virtualbox pagina?
<OerHeks> ik heb hier geen verklaring meer voor :-(
<scalper> jah
<scalper> ik zie wel dat er een nieuwe bios beschikbaar is
<scalper> ik heb nu 68SRR Ver.f.27
<scalper> F.60 Rev.A  31 Mar 2015 bestaat ook
<scalper> F.60 Rev.A  31 Mar 2015 bestaat ook
<scalper> oops
<scalper> echter zijn het .exe bestanden voor windows
<scalper> http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp75501-76000/sp75859.exe
<OerHeks> Doe maar niet in wine nie
<OerHeks> :-D
<scalper> OerHeks: je had mogelijk al begrepen dat het al werkt
<OerHeks> o mooi
<scalper> er was een optie genaamd: Virtualisation Technology: Change, View, Hide aanvullend op de vt-x optie de andere optie stond in een ander gedeelte in mijn bios
#ubuntu-nl 2016-10-16
<Wobbo> Goede morgen...
<Wobbo> Euuhh middag.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-13
<geest> hallo
<geest> iedereen
<geest> ik ben hier nieuw en net de regels gelezen
<geest> spreken ze hier nederlands of engels
<geest> iederereen is mogelijk aan het eten
#ubuntu-nl 2017-10-15
<Maikel> knaag knaag knaag
<oerheks> rat in tha kitchen, watta i gonna doo
<oerheks> hee Maikel
<zeddacus-test> hello
<zeddacus-test> is er een goede chormebook waar ubuntu op kan ?
<zeddacus-test> chrome* book
<zeddacus-test> ;)
<zeddacus-test> rustig hier..
<zeddacus-test> ;)
<oerheks> zonder chromebook te 'bricken', nee. en om de beperkte opslag zou ik het afraden
<oerheks> oh
#ubuntu-nl 2018-10-12
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blue-Fairphone-FP2-32GB/113286325747
